# Karpfenfänge 2008



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2008)

Zur Erinnerung !!

Das ist ein Fangthread, in dem nur Fänge und Glückwünsche gepostet werden sollen. Wenn Ihr Fragen zu einem Fang habt, schreibt bitte ne PN an den Fänger oder eröffnet einen eigenen Thread dafür. Die bisherigen OT-posts findet Ihr im Karpfen - OT Thread.

*Um den Thread für Euch sauber zu halten werden sämtliche C&R-, Moral-,und sonstige OT- Beiträge verschoben, editiert oder kommentarlos gelöscht. Eine Benachrichtigung erfolgt nicht.* 

Ich wünsch Euch allen viele dicke Rüssler

Ralf


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi
Ich war heute Nachmittag mal für 3 stunden am Wasser und konnte meinen ersten 2008 Karpfen fangen. Er war zwar einer der kleinsten die ich bis jetzt gefangen habe aber is egal.Er wog so um die 500g:q (Wer das Kleine nicht ehrt dem ist das Große nicht Wert.) Gefangen habe ich ihn auf 2 Maiskörner.

mfG Lukas


----------



## dancing fish (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Guten Abend.

Ihr wollt ein Foto?
Ich habe eins. Heute bei einbruch der Dunkelheit gefangen und anschließend zum wachsen geschickt. Hatte nur 30cm der kleine.
Gefangen mit 3 Maden auf einem 16er Rotaugenhaken am 10er Vorfach. 

mfG
Martin


----------



## Kaljan (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petrie zu dem kleinen!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

kleiner sußer Fisch 

super...petri zum ersten 2008 Carp!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi Martin,

Glückwunsch zu dem Kleinen und herzlich willkommen hier im AB.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Martin,

willkommen hier im AB und Glückwunsch zum Premierenkarpfen 2008

Ralf


----------



## SteffenG (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch für den ersten gefangen Karpfen in diesem Jahr und auf das noch weitere folgen dürfen auch ruhig ein bsichen größer sein  !
Mfg steffen


----------



## esox82 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Martin und willkommen on board!


----------



## frummel (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

dickes petri zu dem kleinen..
werds samstag wohl probieren sofern es milder wird..


----------



## eddyguru (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Tach Leute,

wird ja mal Zeit das hier was reinkommt.Also fang ich mal an.Zwei Nächte draußen gewesen und die Jungs waren richtig hungrig!!!!
8 Fische von 13-20pfd. alle auf Pop Up in 13m Tiefe.Einen leider noch verloren.Wir haben mit zwei ruten fast 8kg Murmeln und Pellets gefüttert.Mein Start ins neue Jahr ist geglückt.Ich hoffe bei euch läuft es auch gut an!!!!

gruß Eddy


----------



## Marc 24 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@eddyguru
dickes Petri meinerseits zu den schönen Karpfen! Also das ist doch mal ein richtig guter Start in die neue Saison. Wenn ich das so sehe, sollte ich glaube ich auch schon mal jetzt eine Session starten. mfg Marc


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne Fische!
Klasse Start!


Gruß Dennis


----------



## frummel (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

sauber jungs.. muss dann echt mal zusehen jetzt..
petriiiiiiiiie


----------



## Karpfencrack (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch tolle Fänge


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin,

Mein Glückwunsch zu den Fischen und dem Gewässer in dem solche Fänge zu dieser Zeit möglich sind.


----------



## esox82 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri! Wurde aber auch Zeit,dass jemand wieder was gepostet hat


----------



## Michael R. (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na, dann mal Petri @ Eddy :g


----------



## heinzrch (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Gestern nachmittag LDM-Kanal Mittelfranken: 3 schöne Satzkarpfen auf Erdbeermais bei Randeis an feiner Liftmontage. Alle drei Bisse zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr, vorher (14 - 16 Uhr keine Bisse). Die Jungs waren noch etwas träge, sowohl vom Biss- als auch vom Drillverhalten. Kein Wunder bei dem kalten Wasser....


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hatte vor drei Tagen einen ca.12-14 Pfünder mit der Bolo gefangen hatte auch glück das ich den noch gekriegt hab war nämlich an der Bauchflosse gehakt.Den Drill an der weichen Bolo werd ich so schnell nicht vergessen.


----------



## hansteiny (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

servus und petri an alle,
schöne fänge für diese jahreszeit!
weiter so:vik:!!!


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo allerseits, #h

mir ging heute beim Schleienfischen ein wunderschöner Spiegler auf's Frolic: einfach nur goldig, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## carphunter-sobota (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,
Echt schöner Spiegler
Petri Heil


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöner Karpfen
Petri Heil


----------



## tarpoon (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wunderschöner fisch)


----------



## esox82 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri!
Schöner Fisch!


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi, kann mich da nur anschließen! Superschön!!! Petri! JK


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow der sieht echt schön aus petri


----------



## höcht (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner fisch, petri


----------



## Mr. Boilie (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na dann auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum Fang


----------



## fantazia (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri @alle.

Da ich no nicht mit Baits fischen will (zu kalt) entschlossen wir uns, Timo und ich  heute   mal uns dem Picker fischen   zu witmen  an unserem   Vereinsee.  

hier ist das ergebnis


----------



## Hackersepp (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Merci!

Petri Heil Ronnywalter! 
Bei euch ist der See wenigstens offen. Bei mir ist er schon wieder komplett zu...#d


----------



## einsamer angler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na dann sag ich mal zu allen Karpfen fängern PETRI HEIL zu den schönen fischen
ich war samstag an unserem vg leider ohne erfolg bei uns tut sich karpfen mäßig leider nicht so viel 
dafür geht aber bei den raubfischen die post ab


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Ronny!
Schöne Fänge


----------



## Re-FLeX (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hey Ho 

Der winter ist überstanden !!! am samstag war es um 8 uhr mal wieder so weit ein schriller dauer ton ließ mein trommelfell behben !! ein schöner 8 Pfünder garnicht so schlecht fürn  Winter .





Da ist er !


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hey super!
dickes petri!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir petri.

 Leider waren die Karpfen heute nicht sehr aktiv bei mir.


----------



## Aulanocara (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle auch von mir!!!


----------



## carphunter-sobota (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hey
Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## Karpfen91 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

moin
glückwunsch an alle fänger! so auch ich habe vom samstag auf sonntag meine erste nacht 2008 am see verbracht. konnte 2 fische von 17 und 19 pfund fangen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Alle achtung 

Petri


----------



## Soeni 91 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische.:m

Dickes Petri und noch eine erfolgreiche Saison.

mfg


----------



## Sholar (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

so kann auch meinen ersten Carp dieses Jahres melden  *freu*

ich hofe das gewicht nimmt noch was zu aber ok.

Wollte eigentlich an mienen vereinssee da ich dort aber nicht angefüttert hatte gings ab an die gute alte Erft.
Nachdem ich einen guten Run auf Boilie hatte, nach ca 20 mins, der aber wieder los liess, piepste 5 Minuten danach mein andrer Bissanzeiger und der Carp hing auf ne Maiskette.

6Kg hatte er und nach 1,5 Stunden angeln gings dann wieder nach hause, da meiner Herzensdame zu kalt war.....


----------



## esox82 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Sholar!

Ich war übers Wochenende auch auf Karpfen angeln.
Direkt am ersten Abend konnte ich meinen ersten Karpfen für dieses Jahr fangen.Leider war es noch ein sehr kleiner von 11 Pfund.
Über Nacht ist der See dann aber zugefroren und taute nicht mehr auf, so dass ich am letzten Tag meine Montagen kappen musste


----------



## Stefan22 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo !

Man ist ja richtig was los mit fängen . Glückwunsch an alle fänger . Ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder ans Wasser .


MFG


----------



## AngelSpezialist (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi,

Petri den Fängern..zu den schönen Karpfen:m

Das mit dem zugefrorenem See ist ärgerlich..kann aber mal vorkommen. Jedoch rechnet man nicht mit sowas#d

Wenns wärmer wird gehts bei mir auch endlich wieder los...|bla:

Gruß Alex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Andy, ist fast unmöglich dort ohne Karpfen heim zu gehen


----------



## KaiAllround (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hatte am Wochenende auch ne Sesion und wollte Heute anfüttern aber der see ist noch zugefrohren und so wie das aussah wird das noch eine Weile dauern...#d

Petri an die Fänger#6


Mfg: Kai


----------



## daKopfi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hey leute

ja die letzten wochen wars noch ziemlich kalt!!
aber wenn ich jetz aufs thermometer gucke, klettern die temperaturen!! ich würde fast sagen der winter ist vorbei und der frühling am kommen :vik:  die ersten blumen sprießen schon und in der nacht hat es bei uns (in oberbayern) nur noch 5grad und am tag bereits mehr als 10!!! letzte woche waren bei uns auch noch die gewässer zugefroren aber heute sind sie wieder eisfrei und haben sich schon ein wenig erwärmt!!!!

also wenn das weiter so geht, denke ich, kann man in 2-3 wochen wieder vernünftig fischen gehen!!!
also tight lines und schöne saison 08 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunfisher1991 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Also erst mal ganz viele Petris an die Leute, die in dieser Saison schon zugeschlagen haben. Und ich möchte jetzt eben auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben . Gewässer: gerade mal 80cm tiefer Weiher (aber nicht, dass ihr denkt, es wär meine            Badewanne ) ; Fangzeit: 17.00Uhr (24.02.) ; Köder: 1/2 Frolic + 1 Maiskorn. Zum Karpfen muss ich sagen, dass es noch ein sehr kleiner ist, jedoch hat die Saison ja erst angefangen.   8 Pfund hat er. Grüßle, Sebbie.


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri,sunfisher,zu deinem "badewanne"-karpfen


----------



## SteffenG (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo erstmal Glückwunsch denen die dieses Jahr schon zugeschlagen haben bin grad von meiner 3. Session heimgekommen und mal wieder geblankt ist noch ein weinig zu kalt bei uns !!!


----------



## Hermann W. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte gestern meinen ersten Karpfen in diesem Jahr fangen. Gebissen hat er um 15:30 Uhr auf Dendrobena an der Feederrute. Der Spiegler hatte 65 cm und hat ganz schön Rabatz an der Feeder gemacht.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## esox82 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,Hermann!
Schöner Fisch!
mfg Andy


----------



## tarpoon (10. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri )


----------



## alex123 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle, die schon erfolgreich ins Jahr 2008 gestartet sind. Sind schon tolle Fische dabei gewesen.

Alex


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

#rAn die 'frühstarter'
Werde nächste Woche meine erste Session in diesem Jahr machen und Hoffe auf Geile Fische die ich dann hier vermerken werde.#6


----------



## Hermann W. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petri´s! 
Der Karpfen war allerdings ein Zufallsfang. Ich habe bei den Wassertemperaturen eigentlich noch nicht mit einem Karpfen gerechnet. Dafür war die Freude über den Fisch um so größer!:vik:

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Marc 24 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wir haben auch wieder eine 1 nächtige Session gestartet. Insgesamt konnten 3 Karpfen von 15 Pfund, 16 Pfund und 22 Pfund gefangen werden. 
15 Pfund:






22 Pfund:





16 Pfund:





Mit dem Ergebnis sind wir eigentlich ganz zufrieden und hoffen, dass es so weitergeht #6.
Gruß Marc


----------



## Werner G (17. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne Fische!
Petri!


----------



## Fellisch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Schuppis, auch von mir ein kräftige Petri!!


----------



## _Pepe_ (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Top Einstand...

Petri !!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So sind auch von unserer ersten Session wieder da und konnten 3 Schuppis und 3 Brassen landen.Gebissen haben sie auf Maiskette,Tigernüsse und Nash White Chocolat Pop up.
14pfd. / 15pfd. und 10pfd.

10pfd.




15pfd.




1 von 3 Brassen (haben nur eine fotografiert)




Karpfen mit 14pfd.




Mfg Marvin


----------



## esox82 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

dickes petri,marc und marvin
schöne fische!


----------



## Marc 24 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Marvin . Und natürlich vielen Dank für die vielen Petris #6. 
Gruß Marc


----------



## fantazia (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri#6.
Sind die Karpfen bei euch schon dicht am Land in flachen Bereichen am fressen oder fischt ihr  an tiefen Stellen im See?


----------



## JerkerHH (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin Moin, 

großes Petri an Euch !!! 

Den Burschen habe ich am 09.03.08 10.15 Uhr landen können.

72 cm und 13,5 Pfd. 

Bis denne...

MfG 
JerkerHH 

#h


----------



## esox82 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri,jerker!


----------



## Marc 24 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an Jerker. So wie es aussieht, sind die Karpfen momentan richtig aktiv und gehen auf jeden Fall auch schon jetzt des öfteren an die Haken . Das sieht doch gut aus #6. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen !!#6


----------



## Carphunter 76 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri ! Habt ihr Euch auch verdient, wenn ihr bei dem Wetter schon aktov seid !

Weiter so !


----------



## KaiAllround (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi,

Petrie an die Fänger.... Ich glaube die Ferien haben begonnen, oder? Dachte die fangen erst nächste Woche an|kopfkrat


----------



## carphunter-sobota (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,
Petri an alle Fänger!
Aber die Ostertage gehts los, von donnerstag bis Montag.


----------



## Fellisch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ja, ich will auch ab Donnerstag los. Hab schon bisschen vorgefüttert.


----------



## tarpoon (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hey marvin,

schön das ihr auch die brassen mit respekt behandelt )


----------



## Werner G (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



tarpoon schrieb:


> hey marvin,
> 
> schön das ihr auch die brassen mit respekt behandelt )



#6

Petri Jungs!


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Trotzdem erstmal dickes Petri Heil#h

So besser Ralf ?


----------



## Imperator (18. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Von mir auch erst mal ein FETTES PETRI HEIL !!!!#h#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Leute !!!

Ihr wisst doch alle, das das hier ein reiner Fangthread ist.

Glückwünsche haben wir bisher auch zugelassen.
Wenn das jetzt aber so ausgelegt wird, das man kurz " Petri " wünscht um damit Fragen zu stellen oder Angeltrips anzukündigen, muß das neu überdacht werden.

Das heißt, entweder gar keine Glückwünsche mehr, oder kommentarloses löschen der Beiträge, die über einen Glückwunsch hinausgehen. 

Ralf


----------



## KarpfenFan (19. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So war gestan ne runde draussen habe 6 fische von 1-6,5 kg gefangen immerhin bei diesen kalten tagen!!!

mfg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hey Marvin...fettes Petri super Fische!!


----------



## gte81 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier der fang vom samstag zu zweit :m




 

sie sind tot auf dem bild und wurden gegessen.


----------



## carpmanni (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

mh, weis ja nich was ihr mit den fischen macht ?

aber ich benutze ne abhakmatte #h

naja Team R&G Emsland -- wir waren in spanien am mequinenza stausee :


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ganz dickes Pewtri Heil zu den Schönen Carp's und deiner Abharkmatte:m


----------



## KarpfenFan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Carps!!!


----------



## Werner G (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri, R&G!
Superschöne Schuppi´s.


----------



## Fellisch (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir petri, einfach nur wundervolle Fische


----------



## Marc 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Natürlich auch von mir ein dickes, fettes Petri. Solche Fische machen richtig Spaß und sollten auch schön mit einer Abhakmatte behandelt werden#6. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## JerkerHH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Fellisch schrieb:


> Auch von mir petri, einfach nur wundervolle Fische


 

Sauber !!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Allerletzte Warnung.

Jede weiteren Off topic´s wegen toter Karpfen oder ähnlichem wird mit einer Verwarnung geahndet. Die betreffenden Beiträge wurden gelöscht. Austoben könnt Ihr Euch, den Boardregeln entsprechenden, im Off Topic Thread.

Ralf


----------



## Werner G (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Elf Pfund die schwerer werden können.


----------



## JerkerHH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ein ordentliches Petri !!!!


----------



## Marc 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Karpfen und damit ein dickes Petri von mir . 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schicker Karpfen Petri von mir!


Gruß Dennis


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,Werner,sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Werner n1 fish!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hallo!
Erstmal Glückwunsch an alle fänger!
Habe am Dienstag um 9 uhr einen spiegler mit 22pfund gefangen!
ich habe am montag 15 boilies angefüttert!
Dieser karpfen ist mein erster karpfen in diesem jahr und kein schlechter!!!

mfg kevin


----------



## Marc 24 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dann erstmal ein dickes Petri zum 22 Pfund Spiegler#6. 
Das ist doch ein super Start in die neue Saison 08. 
(Hast du ein Bild, das du einstellen könntest?) Alles klar.

Gruß Marc


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri zum 22 pfünder!#6


----------



## Fellisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner Fisch


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auf jedenfall ein super Fisch


----------



## spinner14 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Toller Beginn ins neue Jahr#6,mein erster dieses Jahr war grade nal 4 Pfund schwer#c


----------



## Werner G (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Was für ein Start!
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Fellisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri


----------



## Marc 24 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes, fettes Petri. Was für Fische|bigeyes. Saubere Leistung.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Karline (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Dank! Einfach mal reinschauen!


----------



## Imperator (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri! #6#6#6
Sehr schöne Fische! Und das bei so ein Sau Wetter.
Eine klasse Leistung


----------



## KarpfenFan (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@Karline : Petri zu den schönen Fischen !
Mal eine kleine Frage.. hast du den Marmorkarpfen mit Köder direkt am Grund oder mit irgendwas aufgepoppten gefangen|kopfkrat


----------



## mallenrg (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ja dann setz hier auch mal den fang von mir und GROßfisch Hunter hier rein.....wir waren am see von ihm und haben auf mais 2 kleine karpfen erwischt....der "große" hatte ca 1,5-2kg und ich hab ihn gefangen|supergri

hier mal 2 bilder
der erste is der von GROßfisch Hunter und der 2te is von mir...
auf beiden bildern is aber GROßfisch Hunter zu sehn...


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dann mal Petri Heil zu den riesen Fischen


----------



## wallerkiller (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,
ich war vom 17.-19.03 das erste mal in meinem Leben auf Karpfen los und es lie auch gleich nicht shclecht. Trotz mehrere anderer angeler hatte ich die beiden einzigen Karpfen in diesen Tagen und ich denke das Karpfenfiber hat mich gepackt 

der Schupi hatte 16 pfd
der Spiegler 18 pfd


----------



## tarpoon (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

na ein fettes petri )
die fänge häufen sich in letzter zeit, ist ein gutes zeichen...

gruß heiko


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



wallerkiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war vom 17.-19.03 das erste mal in meinem Leben auf Karpfen los und es lie auch gleich nicht shclecht. Trotz mehrere anderer angeler hatte ich die beiden einzigen Karpfen in diesen Tagen und ich denke das Karpfenfiber hat mich gepackt
> 
> der Schupi hatte 16 pfd
> der Spiegler 18 pfd


 
petri, der schuppi ist (soweit ich sehen kann!) echt n schöner fisch!!
ich mag diese "torpedos"..

weiter so!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Karline (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@FischAndy mit Mais!


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@wallerkiller:
sehr schöne fische und willkommen in karpfenfieber


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,
Ich war letzten Mittowch um halb 10 an unserem Vereinsweiher und konnte direkt den ersten Karpfen meines Lebens über 5 pfund fangen. Direkt ein schöner Spigler von 19,5 pfund. Mich hat auch das karpfenfieber gepackt.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mein Osterfisch:


----------



## Carphunter 76 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zum Osterei ! Wohlverdient !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> Mein Osterfisch:


 
Petri zm einzigen fisch aus dem gesamten see bei wer weiß wie vielen ruten

hast du wiedereinmal gut gemacht mein kleener!!

greetz

mirco


----------



## Karline (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri! Das ist wirklich ein Osterei


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri! Das ist wirklicher schöner Carp!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Echt ein schöner Carp


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Carp !


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Osterei!


----------



## turm13 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hallo zusammen,

karpfen wurde bereits im februar 08 gefangen.
hatte jedoch mittelgroße problem mit der digicam|kopfkrat

gefangen ca. um 04:00 uhr früh mit einem 20 mm erdbeerboilie von pelzer in einer tiefe von ca. 1 m. aussentemperatur ca. 3 C.
hatte keine waage dabei, gewicht dürfte ca. 18 pfd gewesen sein.


----------



## Pitiplatsch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Alles sehr schöne Fische.Dickes Petri auch von mir.


----------



## angler24 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle glücklichen Karpfenfänger


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (26. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner karpfen


----------



## alex123 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein großes Petri. Sind alles wirklich tolle Fische.

Alex


----------



## KarpfenFan (26. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri @all


----------



## esox82 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri, sebastian#6


----------



## alexfrei (27. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (27. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

top und petri !!!!!


----------



## hansteiner (30. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle, und schöne fänge für 2008.:vik:


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (31. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

26 Pfund Spiegler. Gefangen ca 11 Uhr morgens.


----------



## jkc (31. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch -Petri!


----------



## esox82 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow,schöner fisch!petri!


----------



## Marc 24 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri! Sauberer Spiegler kann ich nur sagen .
Weiter so.#6

Gruß Marc


----------



## ... (1. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Um 20:55 gefangen (Graskarpfen auf Frolic, 77cm) und schon im AB :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wer jetzt seinen grade geschriebenen Abhakmattenbeitrag vermisst, der lese bitte das Eingangsposting zu diesem Thread.


----------



## esox82 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner graskarpfen!


----------



## spinner14 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Graser,Petri Heil.


----------



## PROLOGIC (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger,

bei mir scheint der Bann auch gebrochen...

Konnte am Montag zwei und gestern sechs Karpfen auf meine Matte legen.

Der größte hatte sagenhafte 8 Pfund:vik:, deswegen gibts auch keine Fotos, das hab ich den halbstarken erspart.

Aber war schon geil die BA´s schreien und die Swinger tanzen zu sehen:l.

Gebissen haben sie auf Monster Tigernuts (Dynamite Baits) und 14 mm Strawberry/Spice Boilie von Danish Delight auf einem ca 50 cm tiefem Plateau wo die Sonne den ganzen Nachmittag voll draufstand.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (3. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle!! Schöne Fische


----------



## Kleenus (5. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

http://img368.*ih.us/img368/6518/dsc03978nn3.th.jpg

Erster Karpfen dieses Jahr mit 20 pfd

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/8182/dsc04030vd8.th.jpg
Und 2 te Karpfen ebenfalls mit 20 pfd
Kann es sein das der 2. schon sehr alt ist ??


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

GEill...Petri an dich..
ICh muss wohl auch mal was nachlegen


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den zwei schönen 20 Pfündern 
werde wo in den nächsten Wochen auch mal losmüssen bei den Fängen die schon gemacht wurden 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (6. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So meine Wochenendesession ist nun auch vorbei ... habe 2 Karpfen landen können...

einer mit 28 Pfund und einen mit
12 Pfund.


----------



## Mini-Broesel (6. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner schuppi..#6 petri heil|bla:


----------



## nairolf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöner karpfen CaRp-RuNNa dickes Petri von mir


----------



## Xarrox (6. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Joa schöner fisch :m will auch :c


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (6. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

kriegst du auch immer dran bleiben


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner schuppi!petri!


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus
war letztes weekend auch erfolgreich!
der Schuppi hatte 15kg bei 88cm, und der koi war 60cm mit 4 kg schwer! denn koi hab ich am samstag auf die feeder gefangen mit 5 maden und am sonntag nochmal gefangen wieder auf 5 maden an der feeder rute!
gruss kk:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geiler Koi-Karpfen..PEtri heil!!! die anderen sind auch super ...ich muss mich anstrengen


----------



## Zander01 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Carps die ihr da gefangen habt.
hier meine vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## Mini-Broesel (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

moin,

deine sehen aber auch gut aus#h


----------



## Hunter85 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

erster fisch heuer!
Schuppi 15 Pfund.


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!Ab Donnerstag geht es auch wieder bei mir los!!!!!


----------



## JerkerHH (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo, 

Euch ein fettes Petri !!!

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## Malte120287 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich habe leider nur eine nacht fischen können es war einfach zu kalt. dafür hat mein equipment nicht gereicht bin noch nicht so lange am carp fischen.... trotz allem konnte ich einen spiegler landen von 6pfd klein aber fein es war mein erster boilie karpfen

gruss malte


----------



## HH-Mike (7. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch! Hatte 2008 noch nicht das Glück auf einen Karpfen!


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Malte zum ersten Boilie-Karpfen!


----------



## carpandmore (8. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wünsche allen Fängern ein dickes, fettes Petri!! Super gemacht!!! #6 Gehe auch bald mal wieder auf die Rüssler und werde hoffentlich einige Fotos zeigen können!

Gruß

Carpandmore


----------



## j4ni (8. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische und auch einige schöne Photos, Petri!


----------



## mrmayo (12. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mein erster Karpfen 08.
Köder :Frolic


----------



## Malte120287 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carphunter-sobota (12. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri!
und ich bin immer noch ohne Karpfen


----------



## mrmayo (12. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke,danke. Hatte noch jede Menge Fehlbisse |kopfkrat
Kann auch sein das es Brassen waren die meinen Frolic geschnappt haben.


----------



## Achim K. (12. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hatte heute auch meinen ersten dieses Jahr......knappe zwölf Pfund......
präsentiert von meinem Kleinen


----------



## AesMoto (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr Nice , glückwunsch !!


----------



## crossfire (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin

Ich war auch angeln heute morgen um ca 1 Uhr 
 24 Pfd auf selbstgemachten Boilie.
http://img186.*ih.us/img186/5005/firstcarp08dv5.jpg


----------



## Hermann W. (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Der ist ja wirklich wunderschön! #6
Dickes Petri, natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri!!
schöner karpfen!!!

mfg kevin


----------



## Marc 24 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an die ganzen Fänger. Es wird hier echt immer mehr. Weiter so #6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## mrmayo (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Achim K. schrieb:


> Hatte heute auch meinen ersten dieses Jahr......knappe zwölf Pfund......
> präsentiert von meinem Kleinen


 
Ein wirklich  schöner Fisch :m


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mein 3ter für dieses Jahr...

Gefangen um 13:06 heute!! 

Dieser schöne Schuppi hatte ca. 5-6 pfund.


----------



## Karpfencrack (13. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*









Mein erster halbwegs großer schuppi mit 5kg|wavey:


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (14. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

servus und erstmal petri zu den fänger! ich war mit nem kollege des we über au fischen! ich hatte nen fehlbis und er nen schönen schuppi mit 13,5kg bei 90cm!


----------



## spinner14 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,toller Fisch.


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Schuppi |schild-g


----------



## Hunter85 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner Fisch!!

allerdings sollte er mal ein bisschen an der Präsentation seiner "großen" Fische arbeiten


----------



## crossfire (14. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ein bischen kann er das noch verbessern aber du weißt,nach einen Meter vorhalten wir der Kopf unscharf


----------



## Hunter85 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

das meinte ich nicht  
der fisch ist groß genug da brauchste nichts vorhalten!
nur gerader und etwas höher damit die volle breitseite des carps zur geltung kommt


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (14. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ja muss ich auch zugeben und dazu isses noch ne handy camera! werds mal nächstes we probieren es besser hinzukriegen.

gruss kk :vik:


----------



## j4ni (15. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Fische von Nichthandycams kommen da schon, sagen wir mal so, anders rüber. Die Fische haben 14 und 11 Kg und sind an diesem WE gefangen worden, wobei Zahlen eigentlich vollkommen egal sind....
Kollege Fänger will nicht in Netz daher fehlt der Kopf...


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geile Karpfen!!! manman Warum der wohl nicht ins BIld wollte bei dem Fang kann man sich doch sehen Lassen ..!!oder etwa nciht


----------



## esox82 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri j4ni!Schöne Fische!!!


----------



## spinner14 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne dicke Carps!


----------



## j4ni (15. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke, wobei ich nur der Photograph bin, mein Kollege hatte die Carps...auf der rechten Seite, also meiner, gabs irgendwie nur Brasser  egal Fisch ist Fisch!


----------



## Edu (19. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo. Ich habe von Donnerstag auf Freitag um 1.15Uhr und um 7.30 meine ersten Karpfen gefangen. Der eine war 45cm und der andere 43cm groß #6. Nebenbei habe ich noch 4 Brachsen in den größen 40 - 55cm gefangen  . Ht sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Gruß Edu #h


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Boah geile Pics...petri


----------



## mansta85 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War voriges Wochenende fischen und hatte auch zwei Karpfen
- Spiegel mit 10kg und Schuppi mit 15kg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,schöne Fische.#6


----------



## JanHofmann (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Graskarpfen 80cm, 13 Pf.


----------



## CarpMetty (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jo Petri, schöner Fisch!!!!
Hab heute endlich auch meine ersten Karpfen 2008 fangen können!:vik: Die "Kärpfchen" waren aber nur ca. 45cm lang und so um die 3 Pfund! Durften wieder schwimmen!!!


----------



## Blackfoot (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Tolle Fische und ein dickes Petri!

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Marc 24 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@Jan
Dickes Petri zum superschönen Graser #6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na Endlich!!!!:vik:

Der Erste Karpfen 2008 lag auf  meiner Matte!!|stolz:

Nach dem Leider misslungenen Ansitz vor 7 Tagen hat es Heute endlich geklappt,mit dem ersten Saisonkarpfen:k

Art:Spiegelkarpfen
Fangzeit:00.04 Uhr
Datum:20.4.08
Größe:26 pfund (13kg)
Länge: ca. 60cm
Köder: aufgepoppte Maiskette(5-8cm über Grund)
Entfernung:5 Meter
Tiefe:2,70m


----------



## crossfire (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner Fisch


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (20. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Karpfen. 
Gruß Dennis


----------



## esox82 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@thecatfish:
Schöner Fisch!


----------



## rob (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

servus !

ich auch wieder einmal:m

nach dem ich schon zwei erfolglose wochenenden am wasser verbrachte, hab ich endlich heute morgens um 7:00  meinen ersten karpfen des jahres 08 gelandet.

zeit: 7:00

köder: frolic in sperm amino pulver gedippt(secret orange)
auf der zweiten rute mit monstercrab kugeln lief leider nichts.

fangort: donau 

zuerst ein vollrun vom feinsten und danach ein spitzen drill!
der hatte richtig kraft!der biss kam sehr weit draussen und nach dem ich ihn endlich in reichweite hatte, ist er mir immer wieder das ufer rauf und runter gezogen.zum glück war ordentlich platz zum mitgehen und ausdrillen.

gemessen und gewogen hab ich ihn nicht!
meine waage ist kaputt und ich muss mir erst wieder eine besorgen.
ist mir aber so wie so nicht wichtig.

lg rob

hier die bilder:


----------



## esox82 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Super Rob!
Klasse Bilder und Bericht!
Dickes Petri zu dem grossen Schuppi!!!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## punkarpfen (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ rob: Petri zu dem prima Schuppi!


----------



## savage28 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Also die haben ca 8-10 pfund,habe so ca 15-18 stk noch gefangen im Dezember,komme aber gerade von 3 Nächten,,,uuuuuund keine Pieper,lag wohl am Wind,volle Kanone Ostwind


----------



## eddyguru (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Rob.Wirklich nen nice Schuppi!!!!

Dein Fisch sieht aus wie 26pfd


gruß

eddy


----------



## Karpfencrack (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

rob,

du und dein glück

schöner schuppi

petri zu deinem fang


----------



## j4ni (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische! Petri! Dem Fisch von Rob kann man die Power ja förmilich ansehen!


----------



## spinner14 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Xarrox (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ja echt super Fische wenn das wetter so bleibt dann gehts auch von freitag bis sonntag los auf die dicken brummer :q


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri heil rob!!
Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Luigi 01 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

*Hallo Rob,*

*der Fisch ist eine glatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #6super schön!*


*Wer kennt der fängt*


----------



## rob (22. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

danke euch für die netten petris!!
und auch den anderen fängern von mir ein dickes petri!!
lg rob


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (22. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

drei fische am wochenende !!! 10 pfd 21pfd und 32pfd !!! da hat sich das füttern ausgezahlt 3tag lang mini boilies 1kg pro spot !!:m


----------



## Blink* (22. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> fotos wären auch schön



von mir gibt es auch so ein Petri zu der schönen Strecke #6


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

HI leutz,

schöne fische habt ihr da wird zeit das ich auch mal einen ans band bekomme!...

@rob super schöne farbe der fisich!...zieh dir mal die schwanzflosse rein da siehste wo die Kraft herkommt...echt schönes Fischchen^^

grüße christian


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hat der rob ein weggerissen 

Nice Fisch Petri!!!!

Auch den Andreren Fängern


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Konnte heute beim Aalansitz an der Saale einen tollen Beifang landen. Bereits eine halbe Minute nach dem Auswerfen schnappte sich ein 83 cm langer Spiegelkarpfen (nur 7 cm an meinem PB vorbei) den Tauwurm und lieferte am 0,25er Monovorfach einen beeindruckenden Drill von etwa 20 Minuten. Nach Landungsunterstützung durch Angelkumpel Henni aka Fehlbiss und einem Erinnungsfoto durfte der schöne Fisch wieder zurück in sein Element.


----------



## Angelgage (25. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Morgen
Ein echt super Fisch dickes Petri dazu :vik:


----------



## rob (25. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

powwwwww!!!! ein spitzen fisch!!
dickes fettes petri veit!!!!
lg rob


----------



## Angelchristian (25. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schönen Tach...Ich war am Dienstag für 5 Stunden in der Oker in Braunschweig auf Karpfen unterwegs (kleiner Fluss, ca 6-10m breit) Zwei schöne Karpfen von jeweils 22 Pfund. Der Spiegler 78cm, der Schuppi 80cm. Beide auf self-made Erdnussboilie´s gefangen.


----------



## spinner14 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Toller Fisch,Petri.


----------



## sunfisher1991 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hii Boardies! 
Hier ein kleiner 7pfündiger Wildkarpfen von heute Mittag vom Vereinstümpel. Grüße, Sebbie.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Aus gegebenem Anlass nochmals der Hinweis, dass hier nur Fänge und Glückwünsche gepostet werden. Alles andere aus der letzten Woche habe ich gelöscht. Nutzt bitte das OT Zimmer für Kommentare.

Allen anderen ein ganz dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen. 

Ralf


----------



## Manni1980 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi,

konnte dieses Jahr auch schon eine Granate mit 17Kg verhaften.

Gruss

Manni


----------



## Noob-Flyer (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geiler Fisch! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fellisch (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Schuppi |schild-g , Petri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hammer geiler Schuppi !!! |schild-g


----------



## spinner14 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Super geiler Fisch,Fettes Petri!


----------



## angler olli 82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner spiegler 77 cm 11 kg 


http://img159.*ih.us/img159/381/karpfen2pl0.th.jpg http://img159.*ih.us/img159/9202/karpfen1ks3.th.jpg http://img212.*ih.us/img212/8181/karpfen3fb9.th.jpg


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow das ist doch mal n klasse Karpfen *petri heil*


----------



## spinner14 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So muss ein Karpfen aussehn.


----------



## Marc 24 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich und "Little-Carp-Hunte" (Dennis) waren auch wieder für eine Nacht los. Diese 4 Fische konnten gelandet werden. Der erste Fisch hatte ein Gewicht von 13 Pfund, der zweite von 14 Pfund, der dritte ebenfalls von 14 Pfund und der letzte brachte 15 Pfund auf die Waage: 




















Entschuldigt für die großen Bilder. 


Gruß Marc


----------



## tarpoon (27. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

so, bin grad von meiner ersten kurzsession dieses jahr zurück.
heute morgen um halb sechs fing ich den ersten und leider einzigen fisch. ein wares monster von unglaublichen 40 cm#6:vik:. fotos hab ich euch und dem fisch erspart.

P.S. bei uns läuft es noch nicht da auch sonst am see nicht gefangen wurde. bei einer oberflächentemperatur von nun schon 14 grad hätte ich mir schon ein wenig mehr erwartet...


gruß heiko


----------



## Jan77 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



tarpoon schrieb:


> P.S. bei uns läuft es noch nicht da auch sonst am see nicht gefangen wurde. bei einer oberflächentemperatur von nun schon 14 grad hätte ich mir schon ein wenig mehr erwartet...
> 
> gruß heiko


 
Bei uns ähnlich.........gestern zehn Stunden am Wasser nicht ein Zupfer ;+ Hatte mir bei dem ersten sonnogen Warmen Tagen eigentlich einen anderen Ansitz vorgestellt.


----------



## rob (28. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle fänger zu den schönen karpfen!!
lg rob


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mir ging gestern ein 2,5kg Karpfen auf 30cm überm Grund schwimmende Brotflocke drauf.
Der Fisch hat gerade mal 2meter von mir entfehrnt in 1m tiefen Wasser gebissen,soviel zum Them sindse schon im Flachen (  ).War da also am Stalken.Hatte auch ein bomben fisch von 25pfund anna Strippe aber der ist ab inne Gebüsche  . Naja Shit happens


----------



## esox82 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders Manni! Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Angelgage (28. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jo auch von mir éin Petri an alle


----------



## asuselite (28. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!!!|wavey:#6

Sind ja echt schon klasse Fische gefangen worden!
Hoffe das ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen auch endlich den ersten Post hier abgeben kann!
Bis jetzt liegen 3 Blanks (ein Aussteiger) hinter mir!

Gruß Simon


----------



## carp-fighter (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

meine erste session war direkt mal gut.27 Pfund Spiegler leider kein bild aber war ein wunder schöner fisch.


----------



## skywalker6 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi,

Meine Erste Session nach bestandener Prüfung brachte diesen Schuppi zum Vorschein. 
Zwar kein Riese aber für den ersten Fisch überhaupt doch ganz nett.

Ein paar schöne Bilder vom See hab ich auch noch mit angehängt

cu sky


----------



## greenangel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@Skywalker6
Dickes Petri!Für den ersten Fisch überhaupt ist das doch ein echt Geiles Tier! #6Und dann auch noch gleich bei der ersten Session!Konnte dieses Jahr leider noch keinen karpfen bei 3 Ansitzen erwischen!
Mach weiter so!!
mfg greenangel

Ps:Gute Pics haste da gemacht!


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi,

hab schon lang nichts mehr geschrieben.
Aber jetzt kann auch ich mich endlich melden.
Heute nen Graser 17,5Pfd. auf Boilie.
Gefagen ca. 19Uhr.
Zwar nichts spektakuläres aber ein Anfang ist gmacht.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## frummel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

der is von heut morgen.. entschuldigt das foto. selbstauslöser mit 10 sec timer.
9,5 KG


----------



## Blink* (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Graser - Petri.

@frummel

ist doch ein nettes Foto #h und ein schönes Gewässer hast du da


----------



## fantazia (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



frummel schrieb:


> der is von heut morgen.. entschuldigt das foto. selbstauslöser mit 10 sec timer.
> 9,5 KG


Petri#6.
aber hat der 9,5 Pfund oder Kilogramm?
Bisschen ungünstig geschossen das Foto.


----------



## Dissection2k (29. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War heute auch unterwegs:

http://img368.*ih.us/img368/1302/karpfen225pfdzi3.jpg

22,5 Pfund - Der zweite Karpfen in dieser Saison und ehrlich gesagt der dickste, den ich bislang gefangen habe, zumal ich eigentlich der "typische Zanderangler" bin :q


----------



## Angelgage (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Morgen echt schöne Fische muß mann mal sagen werde morgen auch mit mit paar Freuneden Angeln gehen mal schauen was da so kommt .


----------



## Hackersepp (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, schöne FIsche dabei!

@frummel: Auf dem Foto siehts aus, als würdest du in den Karpfen beissen !:q#6 Petri 

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## Herby_md (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallöle,
kann auch meinen ersten Karpfenfang vermelden.:vik:

90cm ca. 30 Pfund auf Boilie.

Ich hoffe es kommen noch viele weitere hinzu.

Gruß Herby


----------



## rob (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

pfau!sind ja wieder tolle fische dabei!
petri an alle fänger!top!
hoff ich kann am we wieder angreifen.
lg rob


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

HI,

echt schöne Bilder dabei.
Sollangsam kommen unsere Freunde wirklich in fahrt.
Freu mich schon auf die Pfingstferien.
Allen fängern noch ein dickes Petri.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern! Sind schöne Fische dabei!


----------



## snofla (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab auch noch einen ist zwar schon 8 Wochen alt aber ein schöner Fisch

Vereinskamerad mit Schuppi von 17KG


http://img180.*ih.us/img180/9287/carp24022008pg1.jpg
http://img180.*ih.us/img180/9287/carp24022008pg1.12321daa1c.jpg​


----------



## Thecatfisch (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geiler Fisch,würde gerhne mal wissen wie langeder Drill gedauert hat


----------



## Xarrox (30. April 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

17kg Ich will auch ma son Klopper fangen |bigeyes

Naja irgendwann kommt schon noch der fisch meines lebens :k


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

mein erster Karpfen 2008*freu*... 
hat heute am 1.Mai gegen halb 9 gebissen. Der hat zwar nur knappe 11 Pfund, aber besser als schon wieder zu blanken... und ausserdem konnte die neue Angel auch noch eingeweiht werden^^
Petri noch an alle anderen, sind schon klasse Karpfen dabei#6


----------



## spinner14 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch,ich geh am Samstag mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Sholar (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri heil mienen vorgängern,


hier mien ergebniss nach 3 Tagen füttern vong estern abend.
Zuerst gings mal wieder um den Platzkampf  mit diesem netten herren:

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/9844/dsc00726rr1.th.jpg


Als ich dann mal wieder den Sieg erungen hatte gings über zum aufbauen, nach ca. einer Stunde machte es es erste mal Piep aba eben nur Piep ^^

Darauf folgten noch 2 runs von etwa 5sek. die aber beide nicht durchgezogen haben.gegen halb sechs kam dann ein Piep,Piep,Pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep und Anhieb. Hab ihn dachte ich mir nur, dann kam der kleine Schuppi auf mich zugeschwommen, wodurch cih dachte ich hab nix aba immerhin brachte er 10Pfund auf die waage, naja ein Anfang war gemacht dachte ich mir, jedoch kamen danach nur nochma 2 kleinere Pieps so das ich dann gegen elf einpacken wollte.
Plötzlich kam auf der andren Seite ein Auto lang gefahren und hielt an meinem, 2 türen schlugen zu und Lampen leuchteten. Ich dachte mir die wollen doch nun ned dein Auto aufbrechen?
Ich rief 2 mal hallo, es kam jedoch keine Reaktion, also Kescher Stock gepackt, Kopflampe an und hin. Plötzlich kamen mir schon 2 Personen entgegen und ich hatte das Herz schon in der Hose hingen, dann sah ich 2 Maclights in mien Gesicht leuchten und nen schöner kräftiger Schäferhund stand vor mir und knurrte mich nur an. Dann kam eine Stimme udn sagte Ordnungsamt, mir fiel ein Stein vom Herzen ^^

Die jungs haben gedacht das Auto gehört wem der Maibäume klauen wollte, nach kurzem Small Talk und Kontrolle meines Scheins sind sie dann wieder abgewandert.

Hier nun das Photo vom Fisch, jedoch haben unsre Karpfen leider Parasiten oder was ähnliches wo ich nciht weiss, was es sein soll, daher hab ich sie nun endlich mal Fotografieren können, da entweder immer nur eine Art dran war, oder meine DIgicam zu hause lag. Zu sehen sind sie in diesem Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2035655#post2035655


Hier der kleine 10 Pfünder gefangen auf BlB:

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/3192/dsc00731rs2.th.jpg


----------



## Blink* (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zum Schuppi #6, nette Geschichte, als Außenstehender:q

Der Schwan ließ es sich auch nicht nehmen noch mal auf Foto mit dem Karpfen zu kommen, was?!


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nabend Boardis,

So,war heute mal fürn paar Stunden am Vereinsteich.

Anscheinend Erfolgreich :q

Der linke hat 7kg und 72cm.(13Uhr)
der Rechte hat 8.6kg und 67cm.(16Uhr)

Beide haben auf einen einzigen Tutti-frutti amino popup gebissen.

Montageop up als Single-hook-bait am Saifty bolt-rig,Pop up über die komplette Vorfachlänge aufgetrieben.

Morgen gehts dann wida bei dem geilen Wetter los,werde dann hoffentlich weitere Fänge hier einschreiben können:vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ein Bild von einen 16 pfünder, den ich gestern nach einen Regenschauer mit Schwimmbrot an freier Leine direkt an einer Schilfkante "überlisten" konnte.

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/6254/78cm16pfd2cu6.jpg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So habe endlich auch meinen ersten.

Spiegler  21. Pfund


----------



## Goldschuppi (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hatte auch wieder mal einen kleinen Erfolg .
Gewicht und Länge egal .


----------



## Knispel (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

der erste + 20 kg Fisch unserer Gruppe in diesem Jahr. Propper über den Winter gekommen. Söhnchen mal wieder ( C- H Bremen )
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/673058/display/12741511


----------



## Noob-Flyer (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Toller Fisch! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

peri! super fische! ich hab heute nacht mal wieder geblankt.....


----------



## Carp0815 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

klasse fisch!
awr heut mal bisschen shoppen neues Futter gekauft


----------



## Aulanocara (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So hab dann auch endlich den ersten für dieses Jahr

Ein fetter 33er Spiegler


----------



## Blackfoot (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jetzt gehts aber los hier,geile Fische!#6

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## Marc 24 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Blackfoot schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts aber los hier,geile Fische!#6



Da muss ich mich dir anschließen. Echt super schöne Fische, die hier gefangen werden. Werden echt immer größer und schöner#6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Akschu (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow echt schöne Fische, und ich hab die letzten 3 Tage nüscht rausbekommen, ausser 2 Hechte heute nebenbei beim Blinkern aus Langeweile.. könnt mich echt schwarzärgern.. Aber ich krieg sie noch :q


----------



## Pitiplatsch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo.
Ich war über Männertag 2 Tage mit nem Kollegen draußen.
Ich konnte einen Schuppi von 60 cm und ca 8-9 pfd. landen(Waage leider vergessen).Mein Kollege nen Graser mit 88cm und ca 18-20 pfd. schwer.
Der Graser lieferte zum Schluss noch nen geilen Drill.:vik:


----------



## frummel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier..12,5 pfund schuppi...

ein geiles ding


----------



## Carp0815 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier ein schöner regen spiegler mit 14pfund
gefangen auf maiskette


----------



## gringo92 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Tolle Fische #r
ich war am Wochenende von Samstag auf Sonntag los am Samstag ging kaum was (ein kleiner 65er)
am Sonntag dan die Stelle gewechselt (nicht angefüttert)
und siehe da mit meinen selbstgerollten (erst 3mal gemacht)
3 Karpfen von 73-80cm gefangen.
Waage hatte ich leider vergessen (naja gut wohl eher nicht gefunden#q^^)
hier der 76er Spiegelkarpfen und der 80er Schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## Carp0815 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri zu den fängen !
echt schöner schuppi!:vik:


----------



## carphunter-sobota (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,

wieder einmal super Fische gefangen worden.
Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## KaiAllround (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> Tolle Fische #r
> ich war am Wochenende von Samstag auf Sonntag los am Samstag ging kaum was (ein kleiner 65er)
> am Samstag dan die Stelle gewechselt (nicht angefüttert)
> und siehe da mit meinen selbstgerollten (erst 3mal gemacht)
> ...



Petri #6 

Echt Cool der kleene^^

Wünsche auch allen anderren Petri....

Mfg. Augi


----------



## ObiOne (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So mein erster Karpfen der Saison vom Wochenende, gefangen mit Selfmade- Nussboilie.
Waage blieb bei guten 20 pfd stehen 

http://img137.*ih.us/my.php?image=hpim0232mp3.jpghttp://img137.*ih.us/img137/8282/hpim0232mp3.th.jpg


----------



## rob (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wieder super fische am start!!!
ein dickes petri an alle fänger!!!
lg rob


----------



## gringo92 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi danke für die petris dann stelle ich die andern beiden auch noch rein
die ersten beiden der 73er 
und der letzte ist der 65er

:q mal schauen vllt bekomm ich meine eltern soweit das sie mich am pfingstwochenende(bzw mündl abitur prüfung) wieder zum see fahren #h


----------



## tarpoon (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wirklich wunderschöne fische...


----------



## Angelgage (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na wieder mal super Fische macht weiter so


----------



## esox82 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern! Echt schöne Fische!


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen fischen...

ich probiers am we über pfingsten auch nochmal werde ne 3tages session machen und hoff auf einen neuen pb  ich freue mich aber über jeden fisch


----------



## don rhabano (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab dieses Jahr schon 6(7) gefangen -innerhalb von 2Tagen.

Die 6 hatten alle zwischen 1,5 und 4kg
der eine hatte 7kg

Das sind alles Schätzungen!!!


----------



## Carp0815 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo ,
war heut mal wieder am vereinssee bisschen den karpfen nachstellen die großen wollten irgentwie nicht so recht aber davür um so mehr die kleinen.
gefangen auf einen teig aus frolicbruch mais paniermehl speißestäre kund vanillezucker.
der spiegler hatte 1,8 kg bei ner länge von 34cm 
und der schuppi hatte 2kg bei ner länge von 37cm.

frage: wie kann ich mein bilder kleiner machen dass ich sie hochladen kann
weil ich habs se mit der digicam gemachd und dei seind beide jeweils 2mb groß?!
#q


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich war auch wieder draußen

Neuer Personal Best


----------



## spinner14 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch,wie schwer war der denn?


----------



## gringo92 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

geiler karpfen glückwunsch!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Carp0815@http://www.bilder-verkleinern.de


@alle einfach schön zu sehn das ihr alle fangt.


so hier auch mal ein schöner karpfen von mir


----------



## gringo92 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Carp0815@http://www.bilder-verkleinern.de
> 
> 
> @alle einfach schön zu sehn das ihr alle fangt.
> ...




hi schöner carp wie schwer war der? 35?


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Leute!!!

War heute auch mal wider en bissel am Vereinssee und habe prompt einen Graskarpfen von 76cm und 5,5kg gefangen.

War dort mit Schwimmbrot am angeln.

Habe mich gerade mit meinem Kumpel unterhalten als schon der Freilauf losging.

Kann es mal sein das sich die Graser viel ruhiger verhalten als die ,,normalen'' Karpfen?

Den Biss habe ich nemlich erst spät mitgekriegt,hat sich das Schwimmbrot wohl ganz zaghaft von der Wasseroberfläche geschürft


----------



## Carp0815 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier anbei meine 2 krapfenlein. das ergebniss meiner heutigen session.
und noch ne brachse als beifang
schwimmen alle wieder


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

unverhofft kommt oft,

eigentlich bin ich ja eher hinter Raubfischen her und wollte gestern ein wenig den Forellenbach der hinter meinem kleinen Pachtteich verläuft unsicher machen. Da ich mir bei meinen letzten Forellenpirschen an beiden Forellenruten die Montage durch Hänger abgerissen hatte habe ich mir erstmal ein Bierchen aufgemacht und begonnen die beiden Ruten wieder zu montieren. Als erstes war die selbstgebaute 9 Fuß Rute (Basis Fliegenrutenblank WG ~10gr) an der Reihe, Wasserkugel dran , Dreifachwirbel, Vorfach , Wasser rein  Dendrobena dran und erstmal in den Teich ausgeworfen um zu sehen ob auch alles paßt. OK Rute im Rutenständer abgestellt und begonnen die 2te Rute zu montieren. Kurz darauf war die Wasserkugel bedingt durch den Wind bereits recht nah am Ufer so das ich erstmal die überschüssige Schnur aufgekurbelt habe um dann wieder neu auszuwerfen. Kaum hatte ich die Kugel richtung Teichmitte geschleudert ist sie auch schon wieder verschwunden, anhieb widerstand und Rute krumm bis zum Anschlag ,die Bremse beginnt zu singen die ersten paar sekunden stehe ich mit offenem Mund da und denke oha und was machste jetzt? kurz darauf kommt der Fisch zum stehen und ich beginne zaghaft zu pumpen (0,20er Hauptschnur und 0,18er Vorfach) Das es ein Karpfen sein muß war mir relativ schnell klar, gut ein dutzend mal ist er dann noch in die Bremse gegangen und richtung Teichmitte geflüchtet bevor ich ihn nach 20 min doch relativ problemlos landen konnte, mit geschätzten 14-18 Pfund für die Freaks von euch sicher kein Riese jedoch an dem feinen Geschirr ein wunderschöner Drill, da dies mein erster Karpfen in dieser Größenordnung war werde ich ihn sicher so schnell nicht vergessen.














Die Forellen haben mich dann gestern nicht mehr interessiert 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## CarpMetty (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin!!!!
Denn mal ganz dickes Petri zum schönen Spiegler!!!!!#6
War das die Geburtsstunde eines neuen Karpfenfreak?


----------



## sunfisher1991 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Richtig dickes Petri @ SLOTTI. Hab nur selten solch einen schön gezeichneten Karpfen gesehen wie diesen #6. Sieht ganz nach Zeiler (mit Doppelzeile ) aus. Gruß, Sebbie.


----------



## Marc 24 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch. #6 Übrigens ist es bei mir auf eine ähnliche Weise zum Karpfenangeln gekommen . Teste es doch ruhig mal aus. Dein kleiner Bericht wirkt wie von einem interessierten Neu-Karpfenangler geschrieben|rolleyes. Vielleicht ist es ja was für dich.  



> Sieht ganz nach Zeiler (mit Doppelzeile ) aus.


Hab ich auch schon vermutet.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ all vielen Dank !!

also ein wenig auf den Geschmack bin ich schon gekommen , und da sich in dem Teich (650qm) schon noch ein paar Karpfen dieser Größenordnung drin tummeln, werde ich vielleicht die ein oder andere Sommernacht mit einem Ansitz auf Karpfen verbringen.  Allerdings werde ich Ruten und Schnurtechnisch ein wenig mehr auf die sichere Seite gehen wobei ich doch relativ "fein" bleiben will weil der Drill an der feinen Rute wirklich sehr viel Spass gemacht hat.

Öhm und btw was ist denn ein "Zeiler" ?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Marc 24 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Slotti,
Ein "Zeiler" meint eben einen Zeil(en)karpfen. Dieser Fisch wird meistens von den Karpfenanglern als ein "besonderer" Fang angesehen, da er nicht allzu oft vorkommt.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

nachdem ich gestern Blut geleckt habe bin ich heute nochmal für 2 Std los um mit Wurm ein paar Barsche zu ärgern natürlich im Hinterkopf das sich gestern der Spiegler ebenfalls den Wurm schmecken lies. Nach 7 Barschen und einem kleinen Schuppi wollte ich gerade einpacken als die Rute wieder schön krumm war. Ich glaube immer mehr das Karpfenangeln könnt doch was für mich sein. Diesmal wars dann ein Schuppi der auch zu den größeren in diesem Teich zählt.

















leider habe ich über Pfingsten kaum Zeit kanns kaum erwarten wieder rauszukommen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## bounceya (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War eben auch nochmal 2 Stündchen los und konnte 2 Mädels überlisten.

Gewicht und Größe habe ich nicht aufgenommen.


----------



## Carp0815 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an die fänger!!

@bounceya auf was haben die denn gebissen?

ich geh morgen auch wieder los für ne session  mal scaun was diese bringt!


----------



## rice (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hehe nach langem suchen un Probiern hab ich nu gestern auch mein ersten Elbkarpfe fange könne:vik:
74cm un 12pfund hatte der kleine


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geile Sache!! Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## Sholar (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Trotz Laichgeschäft konnte ich gestern diese drei Herren oder Damen auf die Matte legen:

5,5kg;7kg;8,5kg;

petri allen andren noch........

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/8255/dsc00741wd1.th.jpg

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/5060/dsc00744ma1.th.jpg

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/4438/dsc00746mp1.th.jpg


Mfg Sholar


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fische, vor allem der Elbkarpfen von rice sagt mir zu. #6 Ganz schön dicker Schädel bei schlankem Körper, dazu noch die Strömung im Hintergrund... (und schon laüft mir der Sabber).

Grüße JK


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Karpfenfänger.. sind sehr schöne Fische dabei! War auch wieder ne Nacht am Wasser...
Ergebnis waren 3 runs, darunter ein Ausschlitzer von einen kleineren geschätzen 5 pfünder... konnte aber dennoch 2 Spiegler landen, der eine mit 10 und der andere mit 26pfund.

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/9186/ab1fv7.jpg

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/4282/ab2vx2.jpg

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/4144/ab3oj4.jpg


----------



## bounceya (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

auf brot an der Oberfläche.. muss man halt bloss nen bisl suchen, wo die Kameraden sich aufhalten


----------



## gringo92 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Karpfenfänger.. sind sehr schöne Fische dabei! War auch wieder ne Nacht am Wasser...
> Ergebnis waren 3 runs, darunter ein Ausschlitzer von einen kleineren geschätzen 5 pfünder... konnte aber dennoch 2 Spiegler landen, der eine mit 10 und der andere mit 26pfund.
> 
> http://img229.*ih.us/img229/9186/ab1fv7.jpg
> ...



wow der 26pfünder ist nice !
die andern aber auch:k


----------



## tarpoon (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

mensch andy, da haste aber schwer vorgelegt. nächstes we schlägt meine stunde)
zieh dich schon mal warm an...

grüße aus brandenburg
heiko


----------



## Bierpatriod 88 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,
Ich war an einem See angeln und habe diesen Zeiler gefangen.

MFG Bierpatriod


----------



## Carp0815 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,

komme gerade von meiner session zurück(9Uhr - 18:30Uhr)....
Hammer wetter ruhiger see und das futter stimmte.!
Der tag war also rekordverdächtig!Das war er auch!!
*Habe heute meien eigenen Rekord von 7 gefangen karpfen auf 12 vergrößern können!!!*(_und noch eine große brasse als beifang)_*:m*
War einfach super.
Hatte aber insgesamt 24runs...Ich fische ja nicht mit boilies sonder mit teig hab somit bleibt mir auch die möglichkeit mit der selbshakmethoe aus und ab udn zu beim anschalg zog ich den teig sammt haken regelrecht aus dem maul|gr:... aber was tun??#d ...
natürlich würden alle fische wieder released auser ein armer kerl hat den haken komplett genommen und musste ihn keulen...:c
es sind nciht die größten aber die kommen auch noch wo die kleine sind kommen auch früher oder später die großen...

die gewichtsspanne gint von 3,7pf bis zu 12pf!

mfg nico, mal schaun was sich in den nächsten tagen verhaften lässt:vik:
an alle fänger tolle bilder petri^^#6


----------



## Carp0815 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

die weiteren einer hatte irgendwie nen komisch verbogenes maul|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp0815 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und den letzten wo ich töten musste ist nicht dabei|uhoh:...hab nichta lle fotografiert....fals ihr nachgezählt habt:q


----------



## Bierpatriod 88 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier noch einer vom Donerstag den 08.05.2008!:l
Hatte insgesamt: 1 Spiegler von 34 Pfund
                        1 Zeiler    von 27,5 Pfund


----------



## MrTom (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Bierpatriod 88 schrieb:


> Hier noch einer vom Donerstag den 08.05.2008!


Petri, schöner Herbstkarpfen#6
mfg Thomas


----------



## BallerNacken (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

nabend.

ich war heute auch los. Von 19.00 Uhr bis 21.00 Uhr. Wollte eig. Schleien fangen. Aber von den Biestern hat sich keine blicken lassen...|gr:

Naja, aber dafür die süßen klitzekleinen Satzkarpfen (4 Stück), die vor zwei Monaten eingesetzt wurden. Eine Karausche habe ich auch noch erwischt. 

Gegen Ende habe ich dann noch einen größeren Karpfen, schätze ihn auf ca. 60 cm versaut, weil ich den Biss zu spät gesehen habe. Is in den Seerosen ausgeschlitzt.

Auf meine Schwimmbrotmontage hätten sie bestimmt gebissen. Aber die ham immer nur das Brot gefressen, was so an der Oberfläche herum trieb. Und da war kein Haken mehr drinne, da schon ne neuen Montage draußen war. naja egal...werde morgen nochmal vorbei schauen...#6


----------



## Carp0815 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

nicht schlecht !!petri 
ja ich hatte auch einige satzkarpfen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



MrTom schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Herbstkarpfen#6
> mfg Thomas


 
und das im mai  :m:g


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moinsen,
Erstmal an alle Petrie,Wunderschöne Rüssler dabei.
War von Samstag bis Sontag mit Krischan1989 los und wir haben einen Schuppi und einen Spiegler gefangen.

Bild 1&2 Schuppi 90cm und 22 Pfund Köder:Tigernuss
Bild 3&4 Spiegler 84cm und 20 Pfund Köder:Mais


----------



## MrTom (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> und das im mai  :m:g


Genau, das muss man sich mal vorstellen:m
mfg Thomas


----------



## spinner14 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische,aber man sollte schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben...


----------



## Markus_NRW (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

jip  so nen Herbstbild als Maikarpfen angeben is scho dumm


----------



## bounceya (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich war heute morgen mal kurz mit meinem cousin unterwegs und konnten einen graser verhaften.... leider ist der aber wieder ins Wasser gefallen ... :-( 














größe und gewicht habe ich nicht aufgenommen


----------



## 48pfünder (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus, letzte Nacht gegen 3.45uhr hatt dieser Wildkarpfen von knapp über 15Pf. sich meine Erdbeerboilies einverleibt. Fangplatz war ne Sandbank, ca. 1.5m tief. Ansonsten war es bis auf Brassen ruhig. Bild ist nicht so dolle, aber ich wollte ihn nicht so lang an der kalten Luft lassen


----------



## Angelgage (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



bounceya schrieb:


> ich war heute morgen mal kurz mit meinem cousin unterwegs und konnten einen graser verhaften.... leider ist der aber wieder ins Wasser gefallen ... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch schön wenn der wieder im wasser ist :vik:


----------



## Slotti (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und wieder einer... )

so langsam muß ich mir mal ne Abhakmatte und eine Waage besorgen .


----------



## Bierpatriod 88 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier habe ich noch einen Grasa, den ich vor kurzen hatte.
Habe ihn in Brandenburg, am Pätzer Vordersee gefangen.

MFG Bierpatriod


----------



## Kleenus (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Samstag morgen habe ich diesen Koi Karpfen gefangen !
Er hatte 11 Pfund


----------



## SmokyEX (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War gestern in Luxemburg in einem kleineren See bei Weisswampach auf Karpfen angeln 
Hab 3 tolle burschen überlisten können alle 3 mit Vanilla Boilies :q
Hier einige fotos des grössten der 3 Burschen 

grösse und Gewicht leider unerkannt :cmuss mir mal waage besorgen


----------



## Matticarp (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,sehr viel Aufwand, Arbeit und Geduld rechtfertigen diesen Traumschuppi unseres Pfingst-Trips.


----------



## gringo92 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow da habt ihr ja geil gefangen ,vieleicht geh ich heute ne runde enduro angeln


----------



## Marc 24 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow echt geil die ganzen Fänge. |bigeyes


> und wieder einer... )
> 
> so langsam muß ich mir mal ne Abhakmatte und eine Waage besorgen .


Echt top Slotti. Das würde ich aber auch langsam mal sagen#6. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## esox82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern! Sind ja sehr schöne Fische dabei!


----------



## Hunter85 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus zusammen,

war am wochenende auch mal unterwegs.
Habe diesen schönen Schuppi und einen Spiegler (gibts kein Foto) gefangen!


----------



## Pitiplatsch (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Man die Karpfen gehen ja gut ab.Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Quado (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi leute. wollt mal mein Graskarpfen reinstellen. denn ich am sonntag den 11.05.2008 um 8 uhr gefangen habe.
köder war mais mit einer futterkorbmontage (freilaufend).

er war 82cm und wog 12 pfund.

















Gruss Quado


----------



## Bierpatriod 88 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo,
Ich war Heute Morgen mit mein Kumpel, an der Elbe auf Graser.
Wir haben 2 Graser gefangen, einmal 30 pfund und einmal 
38 pfund.
Haben 20 Kg Mais gefüttert!

MFG Bierpatriod


----------



## Quado (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

erstmal petri zu den gigantischen fischen..



gruss quado


----------



## stalker1990 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

24 Pfund & 26 Pfund Schuppi von mir und meim Vater :m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Mai 2008)

116cm, 50pfund

http://img218.*ih.us/img218/7686/graser116m50pfd011yb8.jpg

http://img234.*ih.us/img234/1277/graser116m50pfd030tz8.jpg


----------



## Werner G (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

WOW !!!
Dickes Petri!


----------



## spinner14 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri,Riesen Fisch!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,geiler Fisch#6


----------



## Karpfencrack (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,echt Geil


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hammer ey! richtig geil!... ich weiß man soll ich nich nur glückwunsch glückwunsch glückwunsch... aber bei dem fisch, kann ich nich die finger von den tasten lassen! richtig geil :vik:


----------



## chrischi711 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

GEIL !!! Dickes Petri !! #6


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hammer Fisch.Glückwunsch 

Bei son Fisch kann man nur Glückwunsch schreiben Admin

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das nenn ich mal ein geilen fetten Grasser.

So morgen abend  gehts das 1 mal für ein We zum fischen ich hoffe das ich ein wenig erfolg haben werde. Bilder folgen bei fang natürlich


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi jungs,

konnte auch ein paar schöne verhaften.

2x30 Pfund
1x32 Pfund

Grüßßee


----------



## Blink* (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

sehr schöner Graskarpfen,Andy.
Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nabend Boardis,

Der Karpfen ging mir nach 2 Fehlbissen(davon einer abgerissen#q ) um 4Uhr Morgens annen Haken.

Köder: 3 ,,Frolic Unterwegs'' lerckerlies 
Uhrzeit:4Uhr am
Datum:13,5,08
Gewässer:ASV-Bockum
Gewicht:exakt 10kg 
Länge:nicht gemessen

Schöner Fisch,sry zur Präsetation,ich habe ihn ne halbe Stunde Gehältert,da ich ihn im Hellen Fotographieren lassen wollte.|wavey:


----------



## Casualties (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner 20pfd eer 
habe am Wochenende auch einen gefangen
hab aber leider keine bilder da ich ihn schon ewig gehältert hatte da es Dunkel wahr und dann wahrn die Baterien vom Foto lehr 
und da der Fisch vor geht.......

|evil:


----------



## angler olli 82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

2 spiegler von 55cm und 83 cm konnte ich landen
http://img501.*ih.us/img501/9456/1551oq7.th.jpg    http://img505.*ih.us/img505/5803/1552nl1.th.jpg

der 83er hatte ca 12 kg


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Karpfen Olli 

Wie viel hatte denn der ,,Kleine ''


----------



## Aulanocara (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi Leute, Petri von mir zu den tollen fängen.Komme auch von einer guten Session zurück, konnte 3 kampfstarke WILDKARPFEN und einen Spiegler fangen


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geile sachen.hasste ihn gewogen/vermessen=?

Petri heil von mir


----------



## Aulanocara (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Die zwei anderen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petri`s


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische! Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## hecq (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri zu den karpfen


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So dann will ich auch mal meinen Karpfen melden. Hab ihn aber schon vor 2 Wochen gefangen und er hatte 12 Pfund.
Michael#h


----------



## angler olli 82 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

konnte letzte nacht 4 spiegler überlisten 80cm 19pfund 62cm 10pfund
57cm cnd 55cm nicht gewogen#c
 http://img516.*ih.us/img516/4573/16zz6.th.jpg http://img361.*ih.us/img361/1572/163fz1.th.jpg http://img516.*ih.us/img516/4937/161uz8.th.jpg
http://img361.*ih.us/img361/2029/163fq1.th.jpg http://img516.*ih.us/img516/9853/164bd9.th.jpg http://img367.*ih.us/img367/7285/165ki5.th.jpg
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/4312/166oa7.th.jpg
was soll ich sagen konnte die nacht nicht schlafen aber bei 4 spiegler 
ist das ja auch egal#h


----------



## esox82 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,Olli!


----------



## snofla (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

moin Männers,

bei uns rappelts jetzt richtig,täglich Karpfen von ü25 sind an der Tagesordnung,aber auch immer mehr von ü 30.
In den letzten drei Tagen alleine 7 Stück

Hier ist einer davon  31 Pfund

http://img509.*ih.us/img509/8158/carp31poundsji2.jpg
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/8158/carp31poundsji2.f75d5856cd.jpg

Hier mal als Nahaufnahme

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/5769/carp31poundsiifv8.jpg
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/5769/carp31poundsiifv8.572e01bdcf.jpg​
wünsche allen noch viel Petri bei dem Sauwetter :m


----------



## frummel (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

was für ein kamel... petriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie


----------



## Marc 24 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow. Sau geiler Karpfen|bigeyes. Dickes Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch und das auch noch bei dem schönen Wetter#6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Casualties (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geiles WasserSChwein

PEtrti |wavey:


----------



## snofla (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

werde die Glückwünsche an den Fänger weitergeben..........#h


----------



## Jan77 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri und einer meiner Fänge der letzten Woche. Dazu ein Bild der Kategorie "mein Tackle"#6


----------



## stalker1990 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

man ist das ein schöner schuppi (meine den auf seite 25)!!! dickes petrie


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Bei mir hat sich heute auch ein Schuppi in mein Keschernetz verirrt.


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri erstmal allen! echt geile fische....

irgendwas mach ich falsch. ich fütter mir einen platz und ein jugendlicher setzt sich bei einem jugendangeln dort hin. 
eine nacht hab ich dort schon verbraucht ohne erfolg.
also da ich eigendlich nicht mehr fischen gehen wollte gab ich ihm ein paar tips, baute mit ihm die montage auf, köderte den boilie an und zeigte ihm meinen gefütterten platz. er bat mich daraufhin dort hinzuwerfen. gesagt getan. als ich dann weg war fing er einen schönen 25 pfund schuppi! sein erster karpfen! der kleine war stolz wie oskar:q. als nächstes hat er mir versprochen legt er sich eine abhakmatte und nen größeren kescher zu.... der karpfen schwimmt auch wieder.
und dieser karpfen ist wirklich nen richtig guter. auf ca. 10 nächte kommt ein größerer (über 10 pfund) karpfen... an dem see. also war das schon ne ausnahme.
und ich bin dieses jahr noch ohne:c


----------



## Angelgage (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt super Fische wieder dabei PETRI an alle muß auch mal wieder ans Wasser :vik:


----------



## tarpoon (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

bin auch wieder zurück vom wasser. 6 brassen|uhoh: und 2 richtige runs, den ersten versemmelt( ausgeschlitzt) der zweite war ein 10 pf schuppi...

gruß heiko


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Schuppi#6


----------



## carp-kutte (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/556/1605180508beetzseespiegmk6.th.jpg

Heute früh 5.00 Uhr 
13 Kilo 95cm.


----------



## suchti (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri carp-kutte schöner Fisch


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an Chris,Heiko und carp-kutte!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

dickes Petri nach Oberhavel#6


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute mit einem guten Kumpel an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer. Waren so gegen 14.45 Uhr am Wasser, dann noch schnell die Ruten aufbauen und raus damit! Unsere Ruten bestückten wir mit Mais und Maden, am Anfang gab es viele Bisse von kleineren Rotfedern, einige davon konnten wir auch landen, aber es sollte noch anders kommen, schließlich waren wir nicht da um so kleine Weissfische zu fangen. Als mein Kumpel Benni seine Rute gerade einmal 3-4 Minuten im Wasser hatte, hatte er auch gleich einen schönen Karpfenbiss im Flachwasser. Schnell ein paar Fotos von dem Spiegelkarpfen gemacht und c&r. Es war übrigens sein allererster Karpfen! Nun tat sich eine ganze Weile garnichts mehr, man konnte dennoch viele Karpfen (sogar größere Karpfenschwärme) im Wasser erkennen. Bald war es aber auch schon wieder so weit und der nächste Biss folgte, nach 20 Minuten harten Drill an der Feederrute konnte Benni erneut einen Karpfen fangen, aber diesmal war es sogar ein Graskarpfen mit einer Länge von 77cm. Danach tat sich bei ihm nichts mehr als meine Pose verschanwand und ich einen kleinen Spiegler mit 46cm Länge fangen konnte. Alles in allem war es super Sonntag den wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen müssen. 
Soo, aber nun die Fotos: 
1. Foto - Erster Karpfen des Tages von Benni





2. Foto - Karpfen von Benni




3. Foto - Benni mit seinem Graskarpfen mit einer Länger von 77cm




4. Foto - Benni mit Graskarpfen




5. Foto - Mein Spiegelkarpfen mit einer Länge von sage und schreibe 46cm ;-)




6. Foto - Mein Spiegler




7. Foto - Mein Spiegler





David


----------



## bennson (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

:vik:Japay !!! War super Tag David =) Mein erster Spiegler und dazu noch mein erster Graser ^^


----------



## esox82 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch,euch beiden!


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na petri!


----------



## alex123 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle. Waren ja super Fische dabei. 

Alex


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So wir sind auch wieder von unserem  Tripp Da nur so viel wir fingen ca 30Fische  zwischen 4-15Kg
 von freitag- sonntag hier mal einige Bilder


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

so hier noch ein paar


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und noch ein paar


----------



## hansteiner (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle,
sind schöne fische dabei.
muss auch endlich mal wieder ans wasser.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

so hier noch mal welche so das sollte mal reichen


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

neidvolles petri heil!


----------



## gringo92 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow das hat sich ja gelohnt ! petri!
wie lange vorher hattet ihr gefüttert?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wir waren das 1 mal an diesem see er ist ca 100km weg von  uns  es war einfach der hammer das leider habe ich 6 grosse fische verloren durch schnur bruch


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hömma Ronny, (  )
Man kanns auch übertreiben...welchen See warste denn?bzw wie lange/mit wie vielen Rutan hasste geangelt ?

Ne scherz beiseite..übelst dickes Petri Heil.Auch an deine Kolegen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96031&page=296

hier ist ein kleiner bericht dazu


----------



## <<<Urmel>>> (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das sind meine beiden ersten Karpfen für 2008
War ein witziger Ansitz:q
Die Rüssler wogen ca. 5kg und 7kg


----------



## <<<Urmel>>> (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Und ein geschätzer 50er Döbel konnte meinem Köder ebenfalls nicht wiederstehen


----------



## maulwurf2401 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So hab auch meinen ersten karpfen überhaupt gefangen, waren eigentlich gleich 4  zwar nicht gerade die größten, aber immerhin karpfen, und der erste darf ruhig etwas kleiner ausfallen, alle gefangen mit der feederrute


----------



## suchti (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sind mal wieder sehr schöne Fische  dabei. Dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War letzte Woche mal am Wasser erfolgreich 14 Runs und 12 Stück zwischen 9-12,5kg bekommen. 
Leider hab ich zwei verloren. 
Macht aber nichts, denn ab Donnerstag gehts wieder raus.
Mein Angelkumpel Christian hatte bei den Größen mehr Glück als ich gehabt gehabt. Er hat zwar nur 3 Läufe gehabt aber dafür 14,9 kg und 16,8 Kg und nur einen im Holz vergeigt.


----------



## Aulanocara (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri 14 Runs ist nicht schlecht, bin an meinem jetztigen gewässer froh wenn ich 1-2 Runs auf 3 Nächte bekomme.
Hoffentlich gehts so weiter,ziehe Morgen auch wieder los!


----------



## j4ni (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow schöne Fische! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Kleenus (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich hätte da auch noch ne kleinigkeit :vik:
Mein erster graser und auch bestimmt der größte den ich je fangen werde !

1,22 m und 46 Pfund !!


----------



## stalker1990 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow schöner graser!!!#6#r


----------



## spinner14 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Toller Fisch,Petri.


----------



## henne7 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

:m:mPeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetri, zum geilen graser!!!

von sowas träumt jeder karpfenangler#6#6#6


----------



## gid (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich war für 4tage am see und hab mit frollick einen grass karpfen  (8kg),2schuppis beide 5kg und 1spiegel (6kg)


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo:m!
Paddy hat uns gestern in OWL besucht und wir haben eine Nacht am Vereinssee geangelt. Er hat sich gleich einen der seltenen Schuppis unter den Nagel gerissen.
Grüße an Paddy#h!
Das schreit nach Gegenbesuch, oder?

Das Ergebnis: Bild 1

Außerdem hat mein Bruder Andreas heute seinen ersten Karpfen überhaupt gefangen. Mit Feederrute!!! köder war *BIENENMADE!!!* 
... und dann gleich so einen schönen Lederkarpfen.#r siehe Bild 2 u. 3

Grüsse

Marcus


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus und petri zu den Fischen,
war vom 9.05 bis zum 22.5 an meinem Hausgewässer auf Karpfen ansitzen und es hat sich auch gelohnt!
6 schöne Karpfen, 4 Schuppis: 2 davon mit 13 kg, einer (der schmälere) mit 11,5kg, und einer mit 16kg.
Der Spiegler hat 7kg und der sechste Karpfen war ein Graskarpfen mit 11kg bei 93cm, der wollt sich aber nich fotographiren lassen, hat zu arg rumgetobt da hammern wieder schwimmen lassen!
Sonst hammer noch 3 Hechte, 3 Karauschen, 4 kleine Waller, 4 Forellen, mehrere Barsche davon zwei mit 35cm und ein kleinen Scuppi mit höchstens 900g gefangen!

gruss kk:vik:


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier gehts weiter!


----------



## Luigi 01 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Zielfisch Nummer 1 für 2008 auf die Matte gelegt!

Ein Fisch zum verlieben!

Er trägt den schönen Namen "*Pünktchen"!!*

http://img359.*ih.us/img359/5848/bild065rr7.jpg

http://img60.*ih.us/img60/5329/bild060kr7.jpg


----------



## gringo92 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri heil


----------



## Marc 24 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wunder-Wunderschöner Fisch!#6 Dickes Petri.

Gruß Marc


----------



## bennie (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab zwei halbstarke aus der ems zu vermelden. einer vom kumpel, einer von mir. dazu einer direkt nachm biss ausgestiegen 

für die bedingungen ein sehr schlechtes ergebnis. fotos hab ich noch nicht alle.


----------



## carp-kutte (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Heute früh 2.00 Uhr 
114 cm  21 kg.

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/6108/23250508beetzsee114cm21np5.th.jpg


----------



## Fischers Fritz (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri zu euern schönen carps 

ich war gestern auch ma wieder los auf karpfen aber natürlich wieder nichts =(
letzte woche warn an der stelle noch 3 schöne carps


gruß marco


----------



## Fragmaster (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War auch von SA auf SO los, zum ersten mal meine Selfmades baden lassen! 
 15 Runs, 3 Verhaun, 2 Klodeckel, 8Kleine zwischen 4-6kg, 2 ''Große'' Carps 21pf und 16pf

War überraschend zufrieden  

Hier die Bilder 

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/9922/dsc00987tn8.th.jpg

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/6073/dsc00975su3.th.jpg


----------



## D.A.M (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute war Heute Morgen auch mal draußen :vik:
Konnte leider nur kleine Karpfen erwischen #d
(3 waren 30 cm schaut euch bild eins an so waren alle 3 ) und einer war 25 und der hatte starke Blesuren schaut euch mal die Bilder an ist echt nicht schön :v 
Aber das war es wieder mal wert am Wasser zu sein und zu Angeln :vik::vik::vik:

Grüße D.A.M

Ps 3 sind wieder im Wasser einer nicht mehr ich durfte ihn Raus nehmen vom Vorsitzenden unserem Verein aus schade um den kleinen .


----------



## Sholar (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich warg estern auhc 6 Stündchen draussen.

Ergebniss waren 4 Runs, einen im Schilf verloren, einer leider ausgeshclitzt und 2 gefangen, 7,8kg und 10kg genau 


hier die Bilderchens:


----------



## Malte120287 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle von euch ! ich war auch gestern nachmittag los bis nachts um 2  es lief über haupt nichts ich war an der doven elbe in hamburg  ich will auch endlich mal richtigen erfolg.............


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erstmal schöne Fische!!

Zur carp-Kutte!!!
Stell den Mal de Angelwoche Redaktion per email vor,das wäre der neue Längenrekord nur als tipp


----------



## rob (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

tolle fische wieder dabei!dickes petri an die fänger!

ich war auch wieder an der donau los.
ich fing drei karpfen und einige feiste klodeckel.
zwei gute karpfen sind mir noch im drill ausgestiegen.läuft ganz gut zur zeit.

der größte karpfen des wochenendes hat mir meine kugeln verschmäht und mitten in der nacht auf meiner wurmrute gebissen.
heavy feeder (120er);6 er wurmhaken ; 0.22 monovorfach und 0.15 er fireline hauptschnur.
das war ein tanz.eine freude der drill

aller beste grüße aus wien
rob


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

PEtri Heil Rob,schön gezeichnet,ohne verletzungen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So hier das Ergebniss von einer Nacht ohne Vorfüttern.

24 pfd. Spiegler aus einem Baggersee bei uns vom Verein.






Mfg Marvin


----------



## tarpoon (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

toll )
und wirklich schönes foto...
petri


----------



## gringo92 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

geht auch ohne 1wöchigen vorfüttern petri


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So war am Sonntag auch für ein paar Stunden am Vereinssee und konnte 3 schöne Fische landen 

|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri.
Richtig schöne Fische.
Was haben die Carps den auf die Waage gebracht?

Mfg marvin


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

16kg, 12kg, 13kg


----------



## Fragmaster (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri, auch noch mal von mir! 
Schöne Fische!!

@CaRp-RuNNa sauberes Gewicht 

mfg

Marco


----------



## Lippie (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na dann möchte ich auch mal meinen ersten Karpfen 2008 zeigen. Ist zwar nicht der größte aber immer wieder geil ein Karpfen am Haken zu haben. Adrenalin!!!


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

hier zwei schöne Fische von meinem Kumpel!






Und einer der schönsten Karpfen, den ich bis dato zu Gesicht bekommen durfte. Der Kleine hatte ein Ruder - Wahnsinn!







Edit: Sorry für die besch..... Größe, habe aber momentan keine kleineren Pics bei der Hand.


----------



## esox82 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!
Ich konnte endlich auch wieder zuschlagen:
72cm und 5,5kg Graser
mfg Andy


----------



## gringo92 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



esox82 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern!
> Ich konnte endlich auch wieder zuschlagen:
> 72cm und 5,5kg Graser
> mfg Andy



schöner fisch petri !


----------



## Sugar (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*


----------



## Sugar (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*


----------



## Sugar (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*


----------



## rob (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri burschen!!!
super schöne fische!!!
ich darf wieder von morgen bis samstag an der donau werken:m
werd berichten wie es lief.
lg rob


----------



## fisheye_67 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

kann vom letzten Wochenende auch noch drei schöne Fische nachmelden ... zwei Schuppi's von 25 und 30 pfd und einen schönen Spiegler von 32 pfd #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, schöne Fische#6

@Fisheye67
der Spiegler hat aber einen schönen Buckel:k


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri, mal wieder verdammt schöne Fische!!

Das sind ein paar Bilder von mir letztes W-E entschuldigt die einen Bilder, bei denen musste ich mit dem Handy knipsen, da die Kamera nicht funktionierte....

Der Schuppi hat 12 Pf 

und der Spiegler hat 20 Pf


Edit: Entschuldigt auch den Blick, der Biss vom Spiegler kam morgens um 6 in strömendem Regen....


----------



## Raubkarpfen (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs....

Geile Bilder habt Ihr am Start......

Bin grad am ufflesche 

LG vom Babba


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Kumpel....

Auch von der W-E Session letzte Woche....

Schuppi nachts hatte 24 Pf und der Schuppi tagsüber 27 Pf


----------



## Sholar (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern mit nem vereinskollegen draussen, leider mussten wir gegen 9 wegen echt heftigem Gewitter abbrechen 


drei Stück konnten wir aba von vier uhr an überlisten:



Der erste von ben hatte 8pfd, der 2te 18pfd und meiner hatte 25pfd.



Mfg Shlar


----------



## gringo92 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle !
ich werde heute abend 1-2karpfen rein stellen gestern schon einen gefangen und heute nochmal kurz an den see ohne vorfüttern ist immer schwer


----------



## Carpkiller07 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Krischan1989 und ich waren auch los und endlich sind die 30 Pfund gefallen:m

1. Spiegler 23 Pfund
2. Spiegler 23 Pfund
3. Spiegler 30 Pfund


----------



## hummel. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hu,
war auch los


----------



## gringo92 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich wusste nicht welches bild am schönsten war also lade ich mal die 3schönsten von dem fisch hoch 
war leider nur ne kurze session von 4stunden ohne vorfüttern aber der lies sich trotzdem die waldfrucht boilies von succesfulbaits schmecken.


----------



## zrako (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

18pf 78cm


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

servus!

dickes petri an die fänger!

ich hab auch wieder zugeschlagen.
um 1:00 in der nacht hab ich diesen schönen donaukarpfen gefangen.war wieder ein toller drill!!
war leider der einzige fisch dieses wochenende.wir hatten auch hochwasser. wahrscheinlich das letzte schmelzwasser der berge...
anbei ein foto  
beste grüße
rob


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mir ist gestern ein 26 Pf. Schuppi beim Köfiangeln an den Haken gegangen an nem relatiev kleinem Fließgewässer.War ein wilder Drill da ich ne 16 Haubtschnur und nen 10ner Vorfach mit nem 20ger Häkchen an der Match montiert hatte,war randvoll mit Laich und ich habe ihn so schnell wies ging wieder released...den Kescher hatts auch zerlegt
http://img527.*ih.us/img527/7308/p6010069wx8.th.jpg


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

mit der match!
bist du gescheit!!
dickes petri!
hast wirklich glück gehabt, dass er dir nicht abriss.
lg rob


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



rob schrieb:


> mit der match!
> bist du gescheit!!
> dickes petri!
> hast wirklich glück gehabt, dass er dir nicht abriss.
> lg rob


Ja,ich hab auch eigentlich  nicht wirklich geglaubt das ich den jemals landen könnte,hatt auf eine made gebissen......


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri, und Hut ab, also ich hab ja schon von 10 Pfündern an der Match gehört aber 26 Pf, das ist echt Hardcore...


----------



## sunfisher1991 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Kleiner Nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende. Mein Kollege hat auch noch zwei erwischt. Allerdings hab ich ihn noch nicht gefragt, ob ich ihn hier auch ins Netz "stellen" darf.


----------



## fischibald (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi, habe am Sonntag meinen ersten Graskarpfen gefangen
Und sofort 30pfund.


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zum Graser, ein schöner Erster!!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erst mal an alle Petri echt tolle Fische. Weiter so!!!!!!!:vik:


So hab da noch einen schönen Schuppi erwischt.


----------



## karpfenjäger (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



CaRp-RuNNa schrieb:


> So war am Sonntag auch für ein paar Stunden am Vereinssee und konnte 3 schöne Fische landen
> 
> |wavey:


 

und wir konnten wieder zuschlagen!!!!


----------



## gringo92 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow ihr habt ja wieder tolle fische gefangen !
hey karpfenjäger ich bete auch immer an meinen ruten


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war heute morgen wieder am vereinssee und konnte einen 14kg freund landen     


meine Rute in Aktion: (aber nicht von der session, sondern der letzten)
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4353731/Karpfen_Drill_Video

#h


----------



## Marc 24 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri und außerdem ein sehr schönes Video #6.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Fragmaster (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin,


@Karpfenjäger: Schöne Fische  Aber es gibt auch sowas das heißt Regenjacke  Manchmal ganz nützlich^^

mfg

Marco


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wir hatten ja nicht mit so viel Regen gerechnet, eigentlich gar nicht....|bigeyes




Fragmaster schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> @Karpfenjäger: Schöne Fische  Aber es gibt auch sowas das heißt Regenjacke  Manchmal ganz nützlich^^
> ...


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri, und schönes Video...


----------



## gringo92 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

konnte innerhalb 2 1/2 stunden 2schöne fangen 
natürlich auf successful baits 
für den größeren brauchte ich 15minuten Oo
der war aber auch falsch gehakt...


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ein echt genialer Spiegler der Große.:vik:

 Muß Morgen auch erst ma übers WE los.


----------



## gringo92 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ja der nachteil nur irgendwie ist in meine matte ein kleines loch gekommen


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das ist egal meine Fox XL hatte auch schon drei Löscher die ich geflickt habe.


----------



## Aulanocara (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi konnte auch noch ein paar verhaften


----------



## Marc 24 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich konnte ebenfalls von gestern auf heute 3 Fische verhaften. 

Der erste hat 15, der 2. 18 und der 3. 24,5 Pfund:
















Gruß Marc


----------



## Luigi 01 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Tolle Fische#6


----------



## Carphunter' (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

scheeeene fisch:l

bin ja richtig neidisch^^
will ja auch ma wieder los.....leider geht die doofe Schule nunma vor:c

abba wartet ab...balle sind sommerferien, und dann geht´s ab#v


----------



## Mr. Boilie (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Waren am WE auch unterwegs und es lief nicht so berauschend wie sonst.
Hatte nur einen guten Lauf und konnte einen 19 Pfünder Schuppi fangen.
Die gesetzten Satzer hielten uns sehr gut auf trapp und schreckten selbst vor größeren Ködern nicht zurück.
Ein Traum von mir ging doch noch in Erfüllung, der Fang einer echt kapitalen Schleie auf Boilie 59,5cm und genau 6 Pfund.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen#6
war am Wochenende auch los und konnte leider nur kleinere Fische bis 7 pfund fangen... trotz 2 20er Murmeln...

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/3048/82398108dv6.jpg

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/2782/15852652ye5.jpg

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/913/91097484eh1.jpg

aber werden in den nächsten 3 Wochen bestimmt noch ein paar bessere kommen... 
hab ja Urlaub:vik:


----------



## Hunter85 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Super Schleie!
Wäre froh wenn ich auch mal so eine erwischen würde


----------



## Karpfencrack (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

geiler zeiler bissl größer und es wär ein traumfisch

herzlichen glückwunsch@all


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Zielfisch Nummer 2 lag auch auf der Matte!|rolleyes

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/6277/bild0608016yh3.jpg




Und noch ein schöner Spiegler!

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/7226/bild0608031jk7.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Zielfisch Nummer 2 lag auch auf der Matte!|rolleyes
> 
> http://img517.*ih.us/img517/6277/bild0608016yh3.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Petri an alle Fänger sind sehr schöne fische dabei, besonders geil ist der wenn auch kleine zeiler 
wenn der mal groß wird ... |rolleyes:m

@luigi, war letzte woche im "FANGPLATZ" und habe noch einige deiner fische gesehen...
RESPEKT!!

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ja Nabend,
schon vor 2 Wochen wollte ich einen Ansitz wagen.Der wurde dann wegen Sturm abgesagt.Dann sollte einer vorletzte Woche gestartet werden,der fiel wortwörtlich ins Wasser.So Am Freitag letzer Woche konnte es dann losgehen.Alles im Auto verstaut bzw ein ,,domino-diert''(Werbung  ) wollen losfahren.Gewitter |krach:Starkes Gewitter|krach:An angeln mit den Kohlefaserruten ist nciht zu denken|gr: Samstag abend habe ich mich dann aber entschlossen sofort zum Gewässer zu fahren.Hat Spaß Gemacht|rolleyes

Um 1 Uhr dann ein Bilderbuch Fallbiss,ne Brasse von gut 2 Kg #t
Um 2.35Uhr der ersehnte ,,Hardcore-anbiss'':mSchöner Karpfen mit 10.3kg => 20,6pfund:g>Länge habe ich net Gemessen.     Der hatte ordentlich Power!
War somit auch der Letzte Biss der 12-Stunden Session.

Beide haben auf einen uneingestrumpften Frolic gebissen.

Dazu kommt dann noch ein [ leider nur 2 megapixel(Handykamera |uhoh ]
Bild vom Gewässer.


----------



## gringo92 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle @luigi  die bilder sind echt schön geworden und die karpfen sind es sowieso !


----------



## spinner14 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Luigi!


----------



## Raubfischmarco (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

auch von mit herzlichen glückwunsch!!!! petri heil sonst noch


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

*dickes* *Petri* Luigi, schöne Karpfen#6

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von gestern und heute...
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/82/ab1vk8.jpg

Ääähh ne Perücke in der Schnur?;+...
http://img151.*ih.us/img151/2527/ab3pg4.jpg
...
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
waren zum Glück nur 2 kleine "Spinner"|supergri
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/9817/ab6eu1.jpg

der größte in 4 Nächten hat nur 13 Pfund
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/3087/ab2sq2.jpg

Moin moin Herr Biber...
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/9437/ab4we5.jpg



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> besonders geil ist der wenn auch kleine zeiler
> wenn der mal groß wird ... |rolleyes:m


 
und der wird bestimmt auch mal ein schöner Teller werden#6
http://img372.*ih.us/img372/2451/ab5br9.jpg


----------



## D.A.M (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt schöne Fische dabei und die Schleie von Mr.Boilie eins a :vik:


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

perti an alle echt geile fische....


----------



## gringo92 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@fish andy sehr voole fotos ...der 13pfünder geht doch 
soh einen kleinen teller hab ich auch schon mal gefangen der sah genauso aus Oo


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/6887/maebnzy3.jpg

ich konnt vorgestern Nacht diesen geilen Spiegler landen!|supergri

ist mit seinen 24 Pfund in unserm Vereinssee schon einer der größeren! schöner Fisch! :m


----------



## Mr. Boilie (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na dann mal Petri


----------



## Matthias87 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich war auch letztes wochenende los.
Ergebnis 7 karpfen von 9 bis 22pfund.
Hier die beiden größten mit 21 und 22 Pfund gebissen haben alle Fische auf Tutti-Frutti Boilies für den See sind das gute Fische Durchschnitt ist um die 15 Pfund.#d


----------



## gringo92 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri schöne fische !


----------



## Bobbycar87 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zum erfolgreichen WE; da hast du ja den Durchschnitt geknackt :vik:


----------



## Carpkiller07 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erstmal Petrie an alle Fänger#6
Werde jetzt gleich für eine Nacht raus ziehen und hoffe das ich morgen was vorweisen kann.|rolleyes


----------



## longlongsilver (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hallo waren vom 9-13.06.08 unterwegs.
da hat meine freundin ihren ersten karpfen gefangen und was für einen. ein wunderschöner schuppi mit einem gewicht von exakt 40pfd!!!!!! :m :m (länge haben wir leider nicht gemessen) was man auch sieht, denn sie kann den fisch nämlich kaum halten. leider war das auch der einzige in der woche, ansonste hatten wir nur ärger mit den brassen. gebissen hat der karpfen auf einen 24 mm pistazie pop-up boilie.

gruß sebi


----------



## gringo92 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow für den ersten nicht schlecht O.O ... das ja ein hammer fisch !


----------



## hummel. (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow super sache mit euch und dem fisch ... glückwunsch

lg Christian


----------



## Carpkiller07 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erstmal Petri zum 40 Pfünder#6
Wir konnten auch zwei Spiegler fangen.

1. Spiegler 28 Pfund
2. Spiegler 20 Pfund


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ph!!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin...|wavey:
Bin gerade mit allen sachem vom nächtlichen ansitz fertig
Also:
Los gings um halb 9
um 10:15 waren alle ruten draußen und schon um 10:15 schlich sich ein leichtes Zuck, Zuck in den Bissanzeiger#6
Bügel auf und auf den Run warten,der auc nur ca. 10 sek auf sich warten ließ....ANHIEB...Boom rute Krumm und ein heftiges schlagen ging durch meine Knochen...ein prachtflussaal von über 80 cm hatte sich den tauwurm genämigt....DOCH DANN...ich bin etwas zu forsch ranngegangen und 1meter vorm boot schlitzte der Aal aus#t so eine sch*****
hmm naja jedenfalls schonmal einer drann gewesen...
dann lange nichts bis auf viele kleine bisse auf tauwurm die wohl eher von plieten stammten...
ABER DANN: der Bissanzeiger an der anderen, mit wurmbestückten rute, zuckte erst leicht und wenige sekunden später machte der freilauf den rest...Anhieb und der sitzt...aber irgenwie ein ganz anderes gefühl...Nein kein aal...vielleicht ein Brassen...aber was sich dann an der wasseroberfläche zeigte, machte mir überglücklich..eine stattliche Schleihe ließ den wurm nicht mehr los:vik: ab ins boot und staunen, da ich noch garkeine Schleie gefangen hatte^^
die rute war mittlerweise schon wieder bestückt und an die sielbe stelle geworfen...keine 5 mins später ging die post wieder ab...ein schöner Run aber "nur" ein halbstarker Schuppi von ca 50cm ließ´sich den TAUI schmecken....Schnelles Foto und zurück ins element...danach ging nichts mehr außer halt diese verdammten Fehlbisse, da die fische am falschen ende des wurms nagten;+nur noch ein 30 Barsch war drinn...also nochmal ebn gen land geschleppt und dabei 2 kleine Hechte erwischt( 60 und 45cm),welche wieder schwimmen:

Also die Schleie hatte ein gewicht von 4,526 Pfund und hatte eine Länge von 52cm!:vik:
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hihi, 0,006 Pfd.! - Wären dann 3g - Briefwaage dabei wa!?:q
Aber trotzdem klasse Fisch, Petri! Auch an alle anderen Fänger.

Grüße JK


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

garnicht mal so schlecht^^war de analoge küchenwagê:m
Petri an alle
mfg.Guido


----------



## Mr. Boilie (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War nur eine Nacht draußen hatte drei Bisse darunter diesen schönen Schuppi.

88cm und 12,7 kg


Den hätte man mal vor der Laichzeit fangen sollen!!


----------



## Werner G (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## karpfenjäger (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



karpfenjäger schrieb:


> und wir konnten wieder zuschlagen!!!!


 


und wieder zugeschlagen 36 Pfund


----------



## henne7 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner karpfen!!! ein dickes petri.....#h#h#h

wollte noch fragen welche uhrzeit kam denn der biss zum erfolg?|kopfkrat

gruss henne


----------



## longlongsilver (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

top fang! 

ich werd jetzt auch erst ma wieder 2 nächte an den see gehn wo wir den 40iger gefangen habe. 
ma sehn was geht. werd euch dann berichten.

petri heil sebi :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi

ich konnte gestern den ersten Karpfen meines Lebens landen.
Er wog 12,9kg (find ich für den Ersten ganz ordentlich 

gefangen hab ich ihn auf einen Erbeerboilie.

mfg


----------



## Carp0815 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri, ja 13 kg sind schon ordentlich^^
also die  "Erbeerboilies" muss ich auch mal kaufen
spass bei seite


----------



## JerkerHH (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*






Gefangen von zwei Vereinsmitgliedern im www.fvmg.de !!!! 

Großes Petri an Philip und Dennis !


----------



## henne7 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

sehr schöne karpfen!!!#6

die carps könnten ja fast zwillinge sein

gruss henne...


----------



## CarpMetty (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin!!!
War auch unterwegs am Wochenende


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

SO Jerker kam mmir zwar zuvor aber egal!





 26,5 Pfund Schuppi..neuer PB 





39,5 Pfund Schuppi




32 Pfund Spiegler

Drei Ruten liefen innerhalb von 10 Minuten ab und die Plätze waren weit auseinenader


----------



## jkc (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Drei Ruten liefen innerhalb von 10 Minuten ab und die Plätze waren weit auseinenader


 
Hi, schätze sowas nennt man dann Beißzeit?! Geile Fische und klasse Bilder - Dickes Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## Ranger (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Richtig geile Bilder! Ich liebe Schuppis und Eure Exemplare sind richtig schön! War letztes WE los und konnte 2 Carps fangen: meinen Schuppi PB konnte ich auf 11,5KG erhöhen... Den kleineren Spiegler habe ich nicht gewogen oder Fotografiert... Hoffe am WE nochmal loszukommen, brauch aber das okay meiner besseren Hälfte!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, schätze sowas nennt man dann Beißzeit?! Geile Fische und klasse Bilder - Dickes Petri!
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Danke erstmal!
Ich wa an diesem See bestimmt schon 50 Nächte und sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehn |rolleyes


----------



## Golfer (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Fette Dinger. Petri!
Ich war auch mal Vorgestern Nacht unterwegs und hab nen 14kg Spiegler gefangen. Bilder leider nur auf dem Handy und kann es nicht anschleißen falls ich sie irgendwann mal auf den PC bekomme stelle ich sie natürlich rein.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hatte in der letzten Nacht 2 runs... 
ein Fisch konnte gelandet werden, der andere(kleine) schlitzte kurz vorm Kescher aus. Heute morgen ca. 7 Uhr gab es dann noch einen run mit einen mittleren...
http://img57.*ih.us/img57/3613/ab1re8.jpg

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/7619/ab2wi9.jpg


http://img71.*ih.us/img71/4692/ab3ui3.jpg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt Geile Fische dabei, Petri#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Diese 2 Kameraden Konnte ich schon Letztes WE fangen,beide haben inner nacht vom Freitag dem 13ten auf den darauffolgenden Samstag gebissen.Beide wogen 6kg und haben auf einen Frolic gebissen.


----------



## stalker1990 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

echt geile fische dabei!!! petri


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

14 Pfund


----------



## carp_master (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ahoi,

@Carpcatcher

Petri zu den Fischen!
Die Bilder sind sehr gut geworden, das sieht man selten in deiner Altersklasse!


----------



## gringo92 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

da stimme ich zu schöne bilder wobei der fisch auf dem ersten bild nicht soo gut rüber kommt


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War am Badesee|rolleyes


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Pchiu,....! Petri,....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sry Leute..Fotos sieht man bald wieder..liegt an meiner Webspace!

Nice Lenny


----------



## Pette (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Gewicht: 17 Pfund
Köder: zwei Fischboilies
Fangzeit: circa 22 Uhr
Fangtiefe: 5,5m


----------



## michel1209 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi leute, ich war auch mal wieder erfolgreich....

graser, 32 pf, 100 cm...

LG Micha


----------



## Buschmann (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hab auch mal was..

http://www.directupload.net


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hab die letzten Bilder mal ein bisschen kleiner gemacht. Wichtig ist doch die Größe der Fische und so fällt dass lästige querscrollen weg.
Bitte verwendet demnächst eine angepasste Bildgröße.


----------



## longlongsilver (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hallo jungs,
war letztens nochma 2 nächte an dem see wo wir den 40iger gefangen hatten. natürlich war der platz besetzt was auch sonst :r. leider hatte ich dann an dem anderen platz wieder mal nur ärger mit den brassen, die s***** dinger haben sich 30mm boilies reingeknallt. weis zwar nicht wie die das gemacht haben da das maul beim vergleich immer kleiner war als der boilie aber sie hingen am haken. das wars dann auch für die 2 nächte.

bis demnächst ma und petri heil
sebi


----------



## Golfer (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Die wollte ich noch nachreichen.
Zwar miese Qualität aber man erkennt was.
Und falls jetzt wieder das gerede mit einer Abhakmatte los geht(ich habe eine gekauft. Wird nicht mehr vorkommen.)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

6 und 11 pfund

http://img73.*ih.us/img73/995/94029879zs4.jpg

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/3812/76568820ms9.jpg


----------



## Popeye (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri, echt schöne Fische.
Worauf haben die gebissen?


----------



## PROLOGIC (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Morgen Jungs,

gestern um 20.45 Uhr wars endlich so weit, der launische Fluß schenkte mir meinen *ersten* Donaukarpfen 2008. Wurde auch Zeit dass er mal mit seinen Schätzen rausrückt.

Ansonsten verlief die Nacht zwar ruhig (bis auf 3 Döbel) aber schonmal kein schlechter Anfang...

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/3578/31pfund24juni081jw0.jpg

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## gringo92 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri nicht schlecht für den ersten !


----------



## Mr. Boilie (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na dann ma Petri an alle Fänger, ich kann leider nicht raus weil ich einen blockierten Lendenwirbel habe. :c
Vielleicht in 14 Tagen


----------



## angler olli 82 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

habe ein neues gewässer be#:und gleich ein 20 pfund :skarpfen 
ge#:


http://img529.*ih.us/img529/2112/16738172kh9.th.jpg


----------



## archie01 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo
Dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen, nach 7 Jahren Pause , der erste Fisch  (allerdings beim vierten Ansitz) ist gleich mein größter Karpfen geworden  - 24 Pfund sind für den Anfang sicher nicht zu verachten.
Fangplatz Vereinsgewässer des ASV Anholt.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Coole Sache,PEtri Heil!!!





_die sache mit der Abhakmatte werde ich jetzt nciht erläutern,also ralle _


----------



## angler olli 82 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

4 #vkleine puppi`s#a zum halbfinale:vik:

http://img95.*ih.us/img95/5989/22ct6.th.jpg http://img504.*ih.us/img504/9465/23yh5.th.jpg 
http://img403.*ih.us/img403/1526/24kj5.th.jpg http://img403.*ih.us/img403/7711/25ol4.th.jpg
und ein schlitzer #q


----------



## Petri (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen. das sind meine fänge der letzen 10 tage. dabei auch mein erster nachts gefangener Karpfen!

glückwunsch an alle anderen fänger!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Carpkiller07 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So,gleich gehts für 2 Nächte raus und hoffe, ich kann ein paar schöne Rüssler vorzeigen


----------



## spinner14 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Viel Glück und Petri an alle Fänger.Bei uns ist es in letzter Zeit eher Mau.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sauber Jungs..ich fahr nachher auch zwei Nächte an Schreyn


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute!
Erstmal ein fettes Peri an alle Fänger!!!

Carpkiller 07, Krischan1989, ein weiterer Kumpel und ich waren mal wieder für 2 Nächte am Vereinssee.

Hier ein paar Fotos!

Carpkiller07 wird sicherlich auch noch was dazu schreiben.

Grüße


Marcus#h


----------



## Popeye (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sauber. Dickes Petri. Echt schöne Fische.


Gruß Lars


----------



## hummel. (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hu,
war das wochende raus bis auf nen klodeckel net viel aber hab da noch was vom vorigen


----------



## Carpkiller07 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So,dann will ich mal was dazu schreiben.

Kleine Bilanz:

Pratfall-Bob:
12 Pfund Schuppi(Bild bei Pratfall-Bob´s Beitrag)

Pratfall-Bob´s Kumpel:
28 Pfund Spiegler(Bild bei Pratfall-Bob´s Beitrag )

Ich:
12 Pfund Schuppi
24 Pfund Spiegler
12 Pfund Schuppi
4 Pfund Brasse
12 Pfund Schuppi
29 Pfund Spiegler


@Pratfall-Bob: Endergebnis: 5:2

Dann kommen jetzt die Bilder in der Reihenfolge wie oben aufgelistet!!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich war auch los!

25er Spiegler..total Fett, aber krass


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo
Ich war vom 21.- 28. an einem See(4,3ha) in Italien\Treviso und konnte 7 Karpfen(davon 3 Graskarpfen) fangen.
Leider habe ich den grösten nicht landen können... der Drill dauerte 90min und dann ist er ausgestiegen.#c

1. 17kg
2. 10kg
3. 12kg
4. 11kg
5. 16,5kg


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und hier noch 2:

1.8kg
2.9kg

mfG Lukas


----------



## julian123 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> und hier noch 2:
> 
> 1.8kg
> 2.9kg
> ...


 

petri schöne fische !!
aba ich glaub bei dem Gewicht stimmt irgenwas nicht ganz....
:vik: lg julian


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

achso
ich meinte:
der 1. 8kg
2. 9kg|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

mfG Lukas


----------



## Karpfencrack (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab gestern einen koi gefangen 
hab leider kein foto da wir bei solchen fischen ins wasser steigen müssen und sofortiges zurück setzten pflicht ist

ich schetzte den fisch auf 3-4kg


----------



## Fellisch (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri super Fische


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi leuts,
hab von Samstag auf Sonntag mit noch 2 Kollegen en kurzes ding gemacht, halt nur eine Nacht, dachte schon, ich bin der einzige der blankt, die anderen hatten schon einen bzw. zwei fische bis 15 Pfund gefangen. Naja, beim abbauen dann ein kurzer Piep, dann kurz stille und Fullllllllrun. Nach gut 20-25 minuten Drill auf dem kleinen Badebötchen habe ich dann meinen bis jetzt größten Carp landen können. Das Ergebnis auf meinen einzelnen 18mm Knödel war ein 37 Pfd Schuppi!! Einfach nur Geil. Pack grad noch en bissl, neue Murmeln, Essen... heut Nachmittag gehts wieder raus, mal sehen bis freitag oder so, meld mich dann wieder. Achso, und wenn ich das mit den Bildern mal noch rausbekomm, kann ich dann noch welche Posten.
Wünsch euch allen dickes Petri Heil.
P.S. @ RonnyWalter, hast du ne neue Handynummer, weil du auf keine SMS mehr antwortest? wenn ja, meld dich mal, dass ich die auch bekomm, oder schreib mir mal ne PN.


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So, wie versprochen nun die Bilder, ich hoffe, es hat funktioniert. Greez Schotti


----------



## Pette (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Boah! Das ist mal eine Bombe....

Dickes dickes Petri!
Ein Traumfisch...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Gebetsmühle an:

Bitte hier nur Fänge und dazugehörige Glückwünsche posten. Diskussionen bitte in einem eigenen Thread führen, oder im Off topc Thread, wo sich nun auch die grade verschobenen Beiträge befinden.

Gebetsmühle aus.

Danke


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri!!
super fische!
besonders schotties fotos sind sehr schön.
lg rob


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ rob: 
Danke, find ich auch *g* dickes petri heil!!!

@ ralle24:
Im sorry, tut mir leid, wird nicht mehr vorkommen *g* hab des wohl bissl verpeilt, petri heil, greez schotti


----------



## Werner G (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Pette schrieb:


> Dickes dickes Petri!
> Ein Traumfisch...


 
#6
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Meinen aufrichtigen Neid |supergri


----------



## Aulanocara (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein Petri an alle Fänger!!!! Echt Schöne Fische dabei, darf am WE nach langer Pause auch endlich nochmal ran.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ja ein Petri an die Fänger, sind klasse Fische dabei#6


----------



## PROLOGIC (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi,

erstmal Petri an alle!

Waren von Donnerstag bis Sonntag wieder an der Donau.

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/6392/17pfund27juni082gg9.jpg

http://img370.*ih.us/img370/1369/29pfund29juni081ko5.jpg

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/9689/29pfund29juni088fj0.jpg

http://img372.*ih.us/img372/5235/markus18pfund28juni081gh0.jpg

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/7203/markus23pfund29juni081ie7.jpg

http://img60.*ih.us/img60/6557/markus31pfund26juni088br2.jpg

Und alle auf unsere Selfmades#6

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Casualties (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri


----------



## Carpkiller07 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geile Fische,Petri#6


----------



## Brassenfan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

geile bilder ! echt hammer


----------



## gringo92 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri @ all
ich hab am samstag den kollegen hier gefangen und einen sehr guten von min.25pfund+ verloren -_-#q:c

fotos ein bissl schlecht weil mit selbstauslöser geschossen und auch leider ein bisschen dunkel -_-


----------



## gringo92 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und komischer weise unscharf keine ahnung wie das passieren konnte ... -_- alleine angeln ist doof


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> petri @ all
> ich hab am samstag den kollegen hier gefangen und einen sehr guten von min.25pfund+ verloren -_-#q:c
> 
> fotos ein bissl schlecht weil mit selbstauslöser geschossen und auch leider ein bisschen dunkel -_-


^

Besser so ?


----------



## D.A.M (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal Petri an alle!
> 
> ...


 
Das sind mal echt schöne Bilder :m
und super Fische echt klasse dickes Petri von mir :vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

*So habe mir dann doch die Mühe gemacht schonmal 3 Fische Hochzuladen ^.^   

-> Der Brassen hat rund 2kg- 3x Frolic Unterweg's

-> Der Schlanke Spiegler hat 6kg-Ein und ein Halber Tutti Frutti Pop Up

-> Der ''Klodeckel'' hat 9 kg obwohl ich ihn Schwerer schätzen würde:m:g-  Frolic

*


----------



## spinner14 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische,besondersd die von PROLOGIC!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Offenbar sind hier einige völlig lernresistent.

Oft genug wurde gewarnt, dass im Fangthread keine Diskussionen erwünscht sind. Und zwar auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch vieler Boardis. 
Da Ermahnungen und Hinweise offenbar bei einigen nichts nutzen, wurden nun Verwarnungen ausgesprochen und für den Wiederholungsfall Sperren angekündigt.* Und das wird garantiert auch umgesetzt.*

Was ist so schwer daran zu begreifen, für Fragen zu den Fängen entweder eine PN zu schicken, oder für Diskussionen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen ?? 

Wenn jetzt jemand meint, hierzu seinen Senf beitragen zu müssen, dann per PN an
 mich.

Edit: Die betreffenden Beiträge sind im Off topic Zimmer, wo ihr ebenfalls im Rahmen der Boardegeln über Fänge diskutieren könnt.


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war gestern seit langem nochmals am Wasser.. bei einer Wassertemperatur von 21 Grad fing ich einen Karpfen (81 cm bei 19,2 Pfund) und nen Brassen von 60cm bei 6 Pfund, zwei Karpfen verlor ich, wegen Hakenbruch (Balzer Spezi Carp Haken) .

zu obrigen Fängen ein dickes Petri :> bis bald


----------



## Matthias87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hab letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder 2 Karpfen fangen können.
Der 16kg Fisch hat einen sehr starken Drill geliefert und war erst nach 20min auf der Matte trotz Gladiator mit 3lbs.

Der andere (untere) hatte 12,4kg und ist mit seinem Gewicht genau im Durchschnittsbereich.

In den nächsten wochen versuche ich einen der Größten Fische den ich letztes jahr mit 21kg gefangen hatte zu überlisten ich hoffe das gelingt mir.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Echt tolle Fische.:vik:

War letztes WE nur eine Nacht am Wasser wegen meinen Rücken, konnte aber zwei Schuppis auf meine neuen Birdfoodpillen mit Plumflavour der Firma Nutrabaits überlisten.

Leider kann ich dieses WE nicht, weil ich meine Mom in Hamburg besuchen werde und nächste Woche hab ich wieder Dienst.

Aber danach gehts wieder raus!!!|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle!

das Foto ist knappe 2 Stunden alt... 

http://img301.*ih.us/img301/4346/graser34pfd106cm089lp7.jpg

106cm / 34Pfund

Köder war wieder Schwimmbrot an freier Leine.
der Drill dauerte nur 5min. und war wesentlich kürzer als beim letzten Graser den ich im Mai hatte.


----------



## julian123 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hey Boardies,
erstmal zu Petri zu den ganzen Fängen!!
Ich weiß das Nachrichten dieser Art hier nicht erwünscht sind aber ich bitte euch eibfach mal meine Idee anzuhören, bevor sie gelöscht wird, weil ich sie für ziemlich sinvoll halte.
Und zwar haben ja immer das Problem, das man in diesem thread ausschließlich Fänge und Gratulationen posten darf.
Doch ich denke, das es uns alle interessieren würde, auf was der prächtige Graser gefangen wurde und unter welchen Umständen..... 
Jetzt habt ihr die Begründung ne PM zu schreiben, 
doch denke ich das nicht jeder gleich ne PM schreiben möchte und ich glaube erst recht nicht, dass der Fänger Lust hat gleich z.B. 5 Fragen zu beantworten.
Daher denke ich, das jeder Fänger, wenn er möchte 1-2 kurze Sätze zu seinem Fang schreibt.
Wenn er nicht möchte dann lässt er es halt und jeder weiß man muss nicht fragen.
Wenn man den Fang mit 1-2 kurz erläutert, ( welcher Köder, welche Umstände...)sind denke ich, die meisten Fragen beantwortet und die Leser brauchen nur noch ihr "Petri" posten und alles ist geklärt.

Ich hoffe, dass diese Idee vielleicht ein Kompromiss ist oder uns wenigstens ein bisschen weiterbringt.

LG Julian


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch! Schöner Fisch und nen echt cooles Photo...nen Lächeln wäre natürlich noch besser gekommen, aber wenn die Arme schon so schmerzen 

[Obacht: Sarkusmus an] Ey kauf dich mal ne Abhakmatte! Und das Fische nich im Stehen halten!!! [/Obacht und Sarkasmuss aus]


----------



## rob (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

bist du deppad, dass sind ja super fische!!!
ein ganz dickes petri an die fänger!!!
wowwwww:m
lg rob


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Klasse Julian #6

Das wird auch nicht gelöscht, sondern ist ne ganz konstruktive Geschichte.
Damit wir hier aber nicht darüber diskutieren, mach ich zu dem Thema einen Neuen Thread auf, und schieb Dein posting da rein.

Hier isser

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2104196#post2104196


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Halle leute,
so, bin auch wieder zu hause, nun wie versprochen mein bericht, bin zwar wegen der intensiven sonne schon nach 2 nächten wieder heim, hab aber gut gefangen, hier nun ein paar der zahlreichen fische:
da wäre einmal dieser 29 pfünder (ersten 2 bilder) und dann noch einer mit ganzen 34 pfd.


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

als nächstes habe ich diesen 27 pfd schweren karpfen gefangen und dabei auch ein schönes bild gemacht, als dieser unbedingt wieder in sein element zurück wollte *g* in der nacht habe ich dann ebenfalls noch einen 27 pfünder fangen können welcher aber eine äußerst markante kurze rückenflosse hat.


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

in der selben nacht konnte ich dann noch meinen letzten fisch dieser secion landen. Er war mein neuer PB, dieser sehr kurze fisch (81cm) hatte ganze 41 pfd. gebissen haben alle karpfen auf den bildern auf 3 selfmades mit 20mm. 
Schöne grüße und dickes petri heil an alle, 
gruß schotti


----------



## Ranger (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

WOW! Was für eine Fangserie... Wünsche Dir Petri Heil und mach weiter so, Dein Ziel den 40iger hast Du ja jetzt erreicht...


----------



## Bobbycar87 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ FischAndy1980:

Glückwunsch zum wunderschönen Graser. :vik:

@ CarpJäger Schotti:

Unglaubliche Serie, die du da hingelegt hast. Dickes Petri zu den vielen "Schweinchen" #6


----------



## PROLOGIC (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow,

nicht schlecht, absolut geiler Graser und die von Mr Boilie und vom Schotti sind auch #6

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## schadstoff (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Gratz .....der Graser ist ja echtb mal ein sehr schönes Tier.#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Bei mir gehts über Wochnende auch wieder los 

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Blackfoot (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri,tolle Fische und geile Fotos#6

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## hansteiner (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an carpjäger schotti und an allen anderen!!!
ihr habt ja dieses jahr schon richtig gut zugeschlagen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

danke für die Glückwünsche.
nächstes mal grins ich auch wieder, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen^^
@Schotti, Petri zu deinen tollen Carps...
Bild 5 ist geil:q


----------



## kingbenny (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi
Wollte mal meine Fäge aus der Saison 2008 Zeigen, bis jetzt....
Sie wurden alle mit Black Label Boilies (Horny Nuts) gefangen

Mfg Benny


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Coole Sache Petri Heil.
_
(ziemlich einseitig finde ich diese art des Dankens  )_


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

moin.
ich konnte heute nacht meinen ersten karpfen 2008 fangen!
und gleich ne richtige granate... (für unsere gewässer) einen wunderschönen 31 pfund schuppi!
foto kommt noch.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War das Wochenende auch los..ein Brassen..magere Ausbäute


----------



## spinner14 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War gestern auch los,ein Ausschlitzer..Kann ja nur besser werden!
Petri zu allen Fischen


----------



## Fellisch (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen#6


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo!
war von freitag bis heute mittag drausen!
nacht von frei auf sa: 
23:45 18pfund spiegler(boilie) ich
01:00 aussteiger (tigernuss)
02:30 aussteiger (boilie)
03:30 20pfund spiegler(tiger) kumpel

Samstag: 11:30 graser 30 pfund (boilie) ich

nacht von sa auf so: 02:30 20pfund spiegler (boilie) kumpel


----------



## Dominik_ED9 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

paar schicke fänge dabei#6

Petri:vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und hier das foto:


----------



## Mini-Broesel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

moin,

So ich war auch mal letztes WE los.... ich konnte neben einem 
8 und 12pf meinen neuen pb mit 21Pfund fangen...|bla: und alles auf meine selbst gerollten Murmeln :vik:....Als Gag flog uns bei dem starken wind auch noch der Schirm weg, den wir nach geraumer Zeit am anderen Ufer wieder einsammeln konnten.


----------



## Sven1984 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo 

So es ist vollbracht. Diesen Samstag bin ich das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Heimische Gewässern auf Karpfen losgekommen. 
Ziel war die Große Tonkuhle in Itzehoe. 
Um 20.00Uhr habe ich das Lager eingerichtet und das Angeln konnte beginnen. 
Wie meistens wurde es eine sehr laute Nacht( danke einer Party auf einem Angrenzendem Grundstück und den üblichen Verdechtigen die dort am Strand feierten.) 
Was die Fische anging blieb es leider sehr ruhig. Karpfen ließen sich über Nacht nicht blicken. Aber dann nach dem Aufstehn klappte es doch noch. 
Um 8.00 Uhr konnte ich diesen schönen Spiegler mit einer größe von 71cm und 16 Pfund fangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und um 8.40Uhr folgte dann noch dieser Spiegler von 74cm und 18 Pfund  





Köder war in beiden fällen zwei sebstgerollte Boilies. 

Was mir mal wieder sehr übel aufgestoßen ist sind zum einen die feiernden Jugendlichen gewesen die mit schwerer körpferlichem einsatz zum teil beachtliche Baumstämme ins Wasser geschafft haben( wozu auch immer) und die Badegäste die denken das der See ihnen gehört. 
2 m neben meinen Ruten sind sie ins Wasser gestiegen um dann ihre runden zu drehen direkt vor den Ruten lang und über die Futterplätze rüber. 
Wenn meine Freundin mich nicht davon abgehalten hätte, hätte ich ersmal angefangen zu Füttern als sie provokant mit dreistem grinsen über fie Futterstellen schwammen. 



So musste mal raus. 

Aber ansonsten war es ein schöner und halt auch von erfolg gekrönter Ansitz. 

MFG Sven


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri heil an alle, mal ne feststellung, ich meine zu bemerken, dass in letzter zeit viele auf selbst gerollte fangen, und damit auch des öfteren ihre PB´s, sowas is doch immer schön zu lesen, also, macht weiter so jungs, und wenn die badegäste über die futterstellen schwimmen immer schön steine mim rohr füttern *g* das problem hab ich nämlich auch oft, haut rein, noch viele dicke fänge wünscht schotti


----------



## icecream (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Den konnte ich donnerstag früh überlisten..29,5pfd... hatte auch noch ein graser, der ist mir jedoch kurz vorm landen ausgestiegen...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

heftige Kugel xD Petri


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner Fisch!!! dickes Petri von mir!!! Schöne dunkle färbung, sieht geil aus!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Heil!!!Echt Dickes Ding!

Carpkiller07: Ich würde deinen Beitrag löschen oder Ändern da hier nur Glückwünsche und Fangberichte gepostet werden dürfen.Sonst handelste dir noch ne Verwahrnung ein!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Elbschuppi, na dann ma Petri und der nächste Graser wird nicht vom Haken abfallen #6.


----------



## gringo92 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen fischen 
ich lass bald auch mal wieder was von mir hören


----------



## Casualties (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Tolles ding


----------



## icecream (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

heut blieb er dran... 28pfd.. :m


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ja dann extra PH xD


----------



## Carphunter' (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

dicke fische^^.....hoffentlich sind im wallwitzsee genauso dicke dinger drinne#h


----------



## PROLOGIC (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hey,

geiles Foto mit dem Pod und dem Wasser im Rücken#6,

muss ich auch mal so machen:q

PETRI HEIL

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

na geht doch schöne Buhne :vik:


----------



## Nico HB (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So dann will ich auch mal meine ersten drei dieses Jahr zeigen, alle mit Mais und mitten am tag gefangen.

72cm und ca 9Kg




Die beiden etwas kleineren hab ich nicht vermessen und auch nicht gewogen.Die müssen noch ein wenig wachsen.

Nr.1




Nr.2




Hatte noch nen 4ten am Haken, der hat sich aber leider ausgeschlitzt.War ein schönes Tier, aber auch der beißt wieder.
Ich denke nach dem Wochenende gibt es neue Bilder, geht heute wieder auf nen 2 Tages Tripp am mein lieblingsgewässer


----------



## JanHofmann (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mein Fang vom 09 - 10.07.2008 Nachtangeln:
Spiegelkarpfen 80 cm, 20 Pf. 
Schuppenkarpfen 70 cm, 14 Pf. 






weitere Bilder siehe hier: http://www.angelverein-praforst.de/Angelbilder/Bilder 2008/Fotos Faenge/Jan 9.7.08/fang.html


----------



## Carpkiller07 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

von gestern


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ icecream nico carpkiller: petri! schöne fische!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nico und Carpkiller07: Petri!


----------



## gringo92 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi Leute ,
erstmal Petri zu den schönen Fängen !

Ich war mit meinem Kumpel von Gestern auf Heute an meinem Hausgewässer .
Kurz zum Gewässer , durschnittliche größe so ungefähr 15 Pfund (65cm) mit anfüttern bekommt man so normalerweise 5 Runs die Nacht , aber was ich dieses mal erlebte war unvorstellbar ... 15 RUNS ! Von denen ich 13 verwerten konnte, die andern beiden sind mir ausgeschlitzt .
Doch da der See nicht der größte ist habe ich in den 2 Tagen 2mal den gleichen Fisch gefangen (glaube ich zumindest habe es nicht genau verglichen aber ich gehe davon aus !)
Meine Taktik ging wohl diesesmal super auf , 2 Stellen mit jeweils 1 Kilo Mais und ca. 500 gramm Boilies angefüttert .
Die eine Stelle war vor dem gegenüberliegenden Ufer bei lauter umgekippten Bäumen, deshalb mit Safety Clip gefischt (2 Runs auf der Stelle).
Die andere Stelle war ungefähr 30 Meter zur linken entfernt
im Freiwasser ohne jegliche hindernisse deshalb Inliner gefischt . (4 Runs , 2 Ausschlitzer |kopfkrat)
Die letzte Rute habe ich direkt in der Mitte der andern Ruten ausgelegt und nicht angefüttern (Single Hook Bait) (9 Runs).
Als Hakenköder kamen bei mir die Successful-Baits Birdfood Red zum einsatz ,welche mich schon vor dem Trip beeindruckt haben .
Hier sind die Bilder (nach Fangzeit sortiert  )

Fisch 1: 14:17 auf den Single Hook Bait
Fisch 2: 20:11 auf den Single Hook Bait
Fisch 3: 21:44 auf den Single Hook Bait
Fisch 4: 22:22 neuer PB Spiegler auf den Single Hook Bait (stell ich mal 2 Bilder rein )
Fisch 5: 4:33 auf die Rute im Freiwasser
Fisch 6: 6:10 auf die Rute bei den Hindernissen 
Fisch 7: 6:48 auf den Single Hook Bait
Fisch 8: 9:56 auf den Single Hook Bait (letztes Jahr gefangen mit 66cm jetzt 70cm)
Fisch 9: 11:02 auf die Rute bei den Hindernissen (hier auch 2 Bilder)
Fisch 10: 11:58 auf die Rute im Freiwasser
Fisch 11 & 12: 13.15 Ich und mein Kumpel mit zwei schönen, der eine lag kaum auf der Matte da pieepte mein Bissanzeiger (also nicht gesackt )auch 2 Bilder 
Fisch 13: 15:37 leider schlechtes Bild (wir mussten einpacken)

Ich habe die ersten 5 Session des Jahres 2008 insgesamt 8 Karpfen gefangen und jetzt in einer Session 13, ich kanns immer noch nicht so richtig fassen -_-
lg Niklas


----------



## gringo92 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

...
hier
7
8 und 9


----------



## gringo92 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier nochmal Fisch 9 und die übrigen |wavey:

PS: viele Fotos sind mit selbstauslöser und schlechter Kamera gemacht daher ist die Bildqualität nicht so gut


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ein dickes Petri an Nico, Icecream, Carpkiller07 und Gringo
@Gringo: die Fische sehen auf den Bildern ganz schön langgezogen aus, ist dieses Gewässer bei euch so flach|rolleyes?

Okay, danke für die PN


----------



## KaiAllround (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt Klasse mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen... Hut ab!!!!


----------



## Marc 24 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Was für eine Session #6! Das ist echt unglaublich und wird wohl zu den Sternstunden jeden Anglers gehören. Dickes Petri von mir zu diesen vielen und schönen  Fischen .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ Gringo92

Ganz dickes Petri zu Deinen Fängen und Danke für den vorbildlichen Fangbericht.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift xD xD xD!
Wie geil, dickes Petri!!!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War jetzt 10 Tage los ergebniss 17 fische von 4bis 15pfd. fotos kommen noch


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Beule zum 4. mal.


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jo von gestern Abend zu Heute auf Ansitz gewesen, 17,30 Angefüttert mit Haferflocken; Mais; Frolic; Semmel; Tauwurm gemisch.  
Köder Frolic.
Leider nur einen Spiegler rausgezogen mit 51cm und geschätzten 5-7 pfund

Fangzeit. 19.10
Montage: Grund mit einem Savety Bolt Rig und Selbsthakmontage 
Rute: Comorran Carb o Star Deluxe
Rolle: Shimano Aero GTM 3000
Schnur: Berkley Fireline Crystal 0,25mm

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=CcObIjYY2RQUNqY.JPG

Als es dann Dunkel wurde haben wir gegen 22.30 nach schönem Grillen auf Aal geangelt .... zu sehen in Aalthread 


Petri an die vorherigen Fänger .....schöne Fische


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@Spin&Jerk
Geile Sache,Petri

@Gringo
Hattha wida Zugeschlagen  Ph Bei euch im Gewässer scheint ein guter BEstand vorhanden zu sein 

@Schadstoff
So kanns kommen  Manche Fische lernen es nie,egal gut für uns.Das spricht für einen guten Umgang mit dem Fisch.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> Beule zum 4. mal.


 
vielleicht ist bei den Karpfen mal ne Rippe gebrochen, weil er mal falsch gelegen hat|kopfkrat
hat ich auch schon mal bei nen Karpfen.

Trotzdem Petri, schöner Fisch...
und an alle anderen auch noch ein Petri!


----------



## gringo92 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

die beule sieht echt fieß aus aber nichts desto trotz geiler fisch ... petri von mir auch an die andern


----------



## carp-kutte (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute.#h

Ich war mit meinem Kumpel auch wieder mal erfolgreich.
Der Gute hat 98cm und 17,7 Kilo.
Gebissen hat er auf Sushi Imperial 15mm Sinker.
Er riss mich um 22.00 Uhr vom Stuhl,mittem beim Grillen.
Wetter war bedeckt,Wind frisch aus West, mit einzelnen Schauern. Fangtiefe ca. 1,5m. Leadcoremontage.

http://img257.*ih.us/my.php?image=11130708beetzsee98cm177px9.jpg

Schöne Grüsse carp-kutte


----------



## carp-kutte (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich weiss zwar nicht warum das Foto nicht gleich zu sehen ist, aber vieleicht kann das ja einer mal hinfummeln ?!
Falls das geht.


----------



## gringo92 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow schöner spiegel karpfen petri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



carp-kutte schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht warum das Foto nicht gleich zu sehen ist, aber vieleicht kann das ja einer mal hinfummeln ?!
> Falls das geht.


 
so vielleicht?|kopfkrat

der Spiegler von carp-kutte
http://img386.*ih.us/img386/2804/11130708beetzsee98cm177sc0.jpg

schöner Fisch, dickes Petri dazu#6


----------



## carp-kutte (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke Andy !!! Sieht gut aus.#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ach du Scheibe hat der ein Maul.Petri Heil Carpkutte 
Schau dir mal die Flosse an.Kann es sein das die so groß ist wie deine Hand??


----------



## hansteiner (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wunderschöner spiegler, glückwunsch carp-kutte!

#6


----------



## D.A.M (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri echt tolle Fische dabei #6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So hab grad von nem Kumpel noch ne CD mit Bildern von diesem Jahr bekommen!
Diese Fische sind aus Juli und Juni:





300 Kilo Boilies beim Trocknen





Der Dicke 25er





Dream Team





ein Naja 21er..bisschen hässlich 





langer 25er





ein neuer Fisch..mit 27





Die Schuppikugel (bekannter bei uns) mit 31,5 





Graser mit 32





Der Pfirsich (Bekannter bei uns) mit 37,5..





so derbe Traum...39,5 (19,9 Kilo...FAST!)





noch ein verrückter..Pau mit nem 26er





Ich mit meinem geliebten PB Fisch..26,5, aber der 30er kommt bald!

so das wars auch schon..petri an alle andren!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi, richtig geile Fotos vorallem die 300 kg Bolilies


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geile Sache,schöne Fotos.Habt anscheinend ne gute Digicam 

300kg Boilis finde ich übertrieben aber kommt ja immer aufs Gewässer an.^^Und wie oft Ihr Fischen fahrt,jenachdem mit wie viel Mann/Frau  Haben die da ein Gewächshaus zum Trocknen aufgegabelt,da habtha glück


----------



## gringo92 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöne fische !
vor alle, der "pfirsich" gefällt mir 
weiterhin viel erfolg bei der jagd auf den 30er


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ein hab ich noch!





beim verarzten 

die 300 Kilo Boilies sind für Frankreich..also haben zwei Kumpel von mir gerollt!


----------



## badbrain (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich habe am montag den 14.07. einen tagesansitz in holland gemacht.
start war um 7.00 uhr. hatte mir zwei kleine futterplätze mit mais angelegt.
bis mittags tat sich außer zwei schnurschwimmern nix.
um viertel vor eins hatte ich einen run auf der linken rute, 
als ich gerade 10sec gedrillt hatte, pfiff die zweite rute auch ab, 
außer mir weit und breit kein mensch zu sehen.
da stand ich da mit zwei karpfen gleichzeitig im drill, aber et hat geklappt.


----------



## Pette (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri!


----------



## Marc 24 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich war auch wieder los. Diesen Schuppi von 24Pfd konnte ich auf die Matte legen :














Gruß Marc


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner schuppi, sehr nice


----------



## Xarrox (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Auch ich konnte endlich meinen ersten Karpfen 2008 auf die
schuppen legen 80cm 17 Pfund Foto zu sehen bei Lippe was geht



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=86281&d=1216298999


----------



## Karpfenstipper (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hat letstes WE gut geklapt 30 und 28 Pf.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Donnerwetter!
Wenn man die Fotos gewichtsmässig zusammen rechnet, kann man ja 2 Monate ein Altersheim ernähren. Ich nehme mal an, dass die kleinen Schweinchen wieder in die Freiheit entlassen wurden! Beieindruckende Bilder!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen!!!|wavey:|wavey:

Zwei Kollegen(Risse&Sven) sind gerade für 2 Nächte am Vereinsgewässer.
Sie haben bis heute Mittag insgesamt 9 Fische gefangen#6. Habe sie gestern Abend mal mit meiner Kamera besucht. 3 Fische habe ich mitbekommen. 2 davon sind unmittelbar hintereinander abgelaufen (Bild2). Bild 1zeigt Sven mit einem schönen agilen Schuppi.
An alle weitern Fänger: Petri Heil! Es sind die letzten Wochen einige schöne Fische rausgekommen.#6#6#6

Grüße

Marcus:vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ui not bad...
@ pratfall-Bob auf dem 2ten pic rechts...der hat ja ma nen fetten bauch|bigeyes

auch ich war heute mitm kumpel spontan los an nen kleinen teich..resultat: 8 karpen -50 also nichts dolles^^

mfg guido


----------



## Carpkiller07 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So,auch wieder zurück,habe zum 5. mal den Karpfen mit der Beule gefangen (Bild ist schon drinne paar seiten vorher oder so)
Der Fisch ist echt bekloppt,innerhalb von 2 Tagen wurde er von allen angelnden Karpfenanglern gefangen, also 3 mal(von Sven und Risse sind die beiden Jungs von Pratfall-Bob´s Beitrag und halt von mir.


----------



## Matthias87 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger #6

Auch ich war wieder los und zwar 3 Nächte.
Am ersten Morgen konnte ich sofort ein guten und einen sehr guten fisch fangen.
Der erst fisch wog fantastische 23,5kg es ist einer der größten Karpfen des see's ich konnte ihn schon letztes Jahr im Juni fangen der fisch hat kräftig an Gewicht zugelegt obwohl ich ihn im letzten Jahr leider nicht wiegen konnte sieht man es auf den Fotos deutlich was am sehr großen Nahrungsangebot liegen wird.(ich hab einen markanten Fisch in 3 Wochen 2mal gefangen beim 2. Mal wog er schon 500gr mehr!!!)  

Leider blankte ich die letzten tage was wohl auf die stark fallenden temperaturen zurückzuführen ist.
Gefangen hab ich die Carp auf Sweet Pineappel Cream von Black Label Baits mit denen ich im moment sehr erfolgreich bin.


----------



## gädda42 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo und moin moin
Konnte am letzten Sonntag gegen ca,10.30 Uhr einen schönen Schuppenkarpfen landen.Fanggewässer war ein ca.4 ha grosser Baggersee.Als Köder dienten 2.20er Boilies in Schneemannmontage.Anbiss,und Drill waren echt so wie man es sich wünscht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Fisch war echt wunderschön,makellos keine Schuppe hat gefehlt.
Länge 93 cm
Gewicht 30 pfd,und n paar zerquetschte.
Sorry wegen dem Bild,aber Kamera lag Zuhause.
Ein Angelkumpel hat es mit nem Fotohandy geschossen.
Jetzt muss Ich nur noch raus finden wie Ichs reinstelle.
Das Bild in meinem Kopf ist auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## rice (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin Moin
Bin gestern Abend auch noch ma raus das Wetter war zwar nich das beste aber die lightshow am Nachthimmel war einfach nur schö:m
naja da ich in der Elbe nicht sehr erfolgreich bin hab ich mir letzte woche gedacht fährst ma ne runde in die Grube nach Döbern '' nen Kumpel gefragt ob er mitkommt lacht der mich aus un sacht das Gewässer is Tot fängst nischt ''
hehe das wollt ich hörn also letzte woche raus nu runde rumgelotet,ne schöne vertiefung gefunde un gleich etwas angefüttert.
nu dacht ich das zwei ma füttern nicht reicht aber es hat zu sehr gejuckt loszufahrn also gings bei Gewitter raus

das ergebnis sind zwei kleine schuppies, einer(20.34) 60 mit etwa 5 Kilo der andere(05.45) 65 mit 7 Kilo.
da ich erst anfange auf Karpfe zu Angeln experimentier ich grade was ma an der zammenstellung sehen kann|kopfkrat

gefangen auf einen Bolli mix ( 2 stück ):
Top Secret Scopex Shellf 
Pelzer Sushi 21mm
und nem Anaconda Viagua Protein Dip


PS: sorry für das schlechte Pic war leider allein un hat nur das Handy mit


----------



## danig (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War am Wochende das 1. mal auf Karpfen draussen und konnte gleich meinen 1. Schuppi von 26 Pfund landen. 

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/5314/img0684ha3.th.jpghttp://img137.*ih.us/my.php?image=img0684ha3.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

n1 zu den zahlreichen fängen!
Auch ich war gestern bei dem wetter los...zielfisch war zwa aal, aber trotzem vergriffen sich 2 schuppenkarpfen an meinen würmern--->50 und 60 cm...also nichts großes


----------



## Nico HB (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War gestern auch los, was ein komisches Wetter, ein glück hatte ich mir vor ein paar wochen ein schirmzelt gekauft,sonst wäre ich wohl abgesoffen.
Leider ist mir mein einziger Karpfen gestern ausgestiegen im Drill, muss ein richtig großer gewesen sein, Rute war krumm wie noch nie.
Konnte denn noch bestimmt große Brassen so zwischen 45-65cm landen.
Haben jetzt bei uns ne alte Kuhle entdeckt die seit 25 jahren nicht mehr in betrieb ist, und wo enten drauf sind sind auch fische.


----------



## G-hunter (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

SChöne Karpfen petri


----------



## hansteiner (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war am wochenende endlich mal auf karpfen draussen. hatte 3 tage vorgefüttert mit mais und frolic. das wetter war wirklich sehr komisch, zuerst regen dann blauer himmel und sonnenschein dann wieder alles dunkel und grau mit regen und starkem wind u.s.w. gefangen habe ich nichts (nicht mal ein paar zupfer gehabt), nichts gar nichts! mal schauen wann ich wieder raus kann, am liebsten gestern....
das wetter soll ja besser werden, aber zu warm ist auch nicht gerade von vorteil. 

mfg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So war von gestern auf heute aufn Quicky los..und joa hat geklappt.
15,5 Pfund..Köder waren zwei 15mm Big Activator


----------



## spinner14 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöner Schuppi!
Was hast du für ne Kamera,die Bilder sind echt geil.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War die Kamara von meinem Freund..ne Nikon D70 (Spiegelreflex)


----------



## Werner G (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri!
Wirklich schöner Schuppi, klasse Bild.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

7kg?
Also so wie du den hälst sieht der um einiges größer aus, gute Pose^^
Coole Sache, Petri!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

joa hatte 7,8 Kilo..is doch gut wenn ergrößer aussieht  aber ich bin mit Gewichten ehrlich. danke euch


----------



## gringo92 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi petri an die fänger 
ich war von montag auf heute los .
ich konnte 8karpfen fangen 6 von ihnen auf die big blue t von sb (hat mich sehr überrascht)
die anderen beiden auf die sb-ananas .
Am Mittwoche habe ich 3 Karpfen verloren ,ich habe mich tierisch geärgert aber naja dafür wurde ich in der demmerung mit dem größten der session belohnt .
22pfund schon einer der etwas besseren im see der kleinste war 13pfund schwer ein sehr markanter fisch weil er keine bauchflossen(mehr?)besitzt.
ich habe den fisch bereits vor 2 Wochen gefangen genauso wie einen 17pfünder den ich die letzten 2 jahre schon 4mal gefangen habe .
die restlichen waren zwischen 16 und 19 pfund.
hier die bilder vom 13pfünder,19pfünder und vom 22ger!
euch weiterhin viel erfolg beim hunten :k


----------



## Fellisch (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Einfach nur schöne Fische. Petri!!!


----------



## HH_Tank (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So...man ich war lange nich im Board....dann presentiere ich euch mal meine ersten karpfen der saison....leider alle noch nich so gross wie ich es mir erhofft hatte...alle so zwischen 45 - 60 cm .....morgen gehts wieder auf die jagt nach grösseren; |wavey:


----------



## Casualties (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle 
Fänger


----------



## thobi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

alles sehr schöne fische.
besonders der schuppi is geil.und super fotografiert.
petri dazu.




petri allen fängern.#6


----------



## Mr. Boilie (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle.

@gringo92 tolle Fische weiter so

werde ab nächsten Freitag früh 5 Uhr ein neues Gewässer befischen über 9 Tage und im Kreise guter Freunde dort meinen 33. Burzeltag feiern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich verweise nochmals auf die Regeln für diesen Thread.
Spart Euch die Moralposts.


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So war auch mal wieder am See um meine neue Rute zu benutzen:g
Ergebnis waren 6 Runs,darunter 2 Schuppis über die ich ganz besonders freue da die Statistik so aussiht:auf 15 Spiegler-1 Schuppi,3 Spiegler von denen mir eine richtige Granate 20cm vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt ist #q , der andere hat sich im Kraut festgesetzt und ist somit ebenfalls ausgeschlitzt und 1 Brassen.


1=>11pfund=>Schwimmbrot-(freie Leine)
2=>13pfund=> ein,einhalb Frolic's-(single-hook)
3=>vergessen :q schätze so 10pfund=>Maiskette(Futterteppich)
4=>4pfund=>Frolic leider kein Pic.

Alles in allem habe ich mir schon eine neue Strategie was Montage und Einzelheiten betrifft.#6

Ich habe mal die Vollansicht gemacht,sollte das nicht okey sein sagt bescheid

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/74hi-b-jpg.html 


http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/74hi-9-jpg.html 


http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/74hi-d-jpg.html


----------



## hummel. (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hu,
ja schon net schlecht aber wo bis du auf den bildern ?

lg Christian


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen @ Thecatfisch #6

Und ich dachte du bist eine 15 Jährige "Sie" ......|kopfkrat
Liegt wohl am Foto ..... #c


----------



## Nico HB (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin, so das Wetter war gestern ja hervorangend, also sachen gepackt Kumpel eingesammelt und ab an Bach.Erst verdammt viel Strömung weil in der Weser ablaufend Wasser war, egal schweres Blei ran und rin mit den Ruten, als die Stömung aufhörte bißchen anfüttern und dann ging es auch schon los, 8 Brassen paar rotfedern.
Dann aufeinmal nix mehr, als meine Rute direkt vor mir bestimmt 15 min wackelte war mir das zu doof ich kurz angeschlagen und zack da war er, ein 55 cm Schuppi, echt schönen Drill gehabt, sehr agil gewesen der kleine.





Lohnt sich immer wieder an der Siel zu fahren, auch ohne großes anfüttern bekam ich bis jetzt fast immer nen schönen Karpfen an den Haken.Aber au den richtig goßen muss ich dieses Jah wohl noch bißchen warten.


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Danke und Petri an NicoHB,das beweist,die theori,EINFACH FISCHEN 

Im Übriegen,die 15 Jährige ''Sie'' ist 14 und hat det Foto gemacht


----------



## Xarrox (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War am Wochenende auch wieder los konnte einen 18pfünder landen der 83cm lang war schöner schuppi :vik:


----------



## Nico HB (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri, schöner Brocken


----------



## 48pfünder (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Kameraden, war Sonntagnacht auch draußen.
Ein Karpfen in den Seerosen verloren, dann
1 Brasse 4Pf.
2 Graser 26 und 15Pf.

Alle Fische auf Tigernuss-Mais gebissen. Boilies blieben unberührt.


----------



## hansteiner (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri Xarrox und 48pfünder, schöne fische. ich werde am wochenende auch rausgehen. mal sehen was geht......!!!!
:vik:


----------



## bennie (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab auch mal wieder was gefangen, warte nur vergebens auf fotos :\


----------



## Sholar (2. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an die schönen carps.......


ich war vong estern auf heute auch draussen ich selber konnte 3 fangen  13-22pfd.

mein Kollege hatte 2 beide 16 pfd....

hier sind meine drei und nochn paar aus der letzten Zeit von mir































Mfg Sholar


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (2. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus und Petri an die Fänger,
war heut Nacht au los und wir haben zwei schöne Schuppis gefangen! 

Nr.1: 91cm und 16 kg. Auf nen 16mm Scopex um ca. 00.45 Uhr!

Nr.2: 84cm und 12,8kg. Auf nen Scopex Schneemann um 10.35 Uhr!


Und heut Nacht gehts nochmal los und ich hoff das es wieder so gut läuft!!

Gruß kk:vik:


----------



## stalker1990 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war gestern ein paar stunden am see und konnte diesen 24 Pfund Spiegler fangen!!!


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So hallo Freunde!

Ein schönes Karpfenwochenende geht zu ende....War mit meinen Kameraden von Donnerstag an am Hausgewässer angeln. Nach anfänglichem zögern bissen sie dann doch. Simon hatte insgesamt 6 runs von denen er leider nur 2 landen konnte mimt 15 und 33 (neuer PB) Pfd. die anderen Fische stiegen nach kurzem Drill an einem Unterwasserhindernis aus. Stephan blieb leider Fischlos ....sitzt aber immer noch an weil er nincht glauben will das es so zu ende geht. Ich habe 4 runs gehabt und 3 rausgeholt. Mit 19 Pfd. der kleine Spiegler 21 der Schuppi und der große mit 32 Pfd. auch mein neuer PB und endlich ein 30er....wurde auch Zeit!...hatten ne menge spaß und schöne drills.

bis dann und tight lines Christian.


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und noch ein paar eindrücke....


----------



## marvin-carp (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi ich hab ein karpfen am unteraltreihn gefangen von 85 cm und 15pf


----------



## fantazia (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Karpfentot schrieb:


> hi ich hab ein karpfen am unteraltreihn gefangen von 85 cm und 15pf


Fotos?:q


----------



## jkc (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> Fotos?:q


  ...bei dem Namen besser nicht... 
Wurden ja wieder richtig schöne Fischis gefangen, leider läuft bei uns gerade so gut wie gar nichts. 
Petri an alle erfolgreichen!

Grüße JK


----------



## andreas0815 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

*Hallo Karpfenfischer,*

|schild-g für dieses Monster

siehe hier................Bilder auf der *Seite 3* |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


_____________________________________


*Weiterhin viel Petri Heil*


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich finde da keine Fotos..vielleicht bin ich auch zu doof


----------



## HH_Tank (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich finde da keine Fotos..vielleicht bin ich auch zu doof




Büdde......

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/bildergalerien/1479781-157-Tgalerien-P3,1,0.html

Aber in der Fischhitparade steht das es 2007 einen 62kg 1m50cm gefangen wurde#c

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/35-marmorkarpfen.html


----------



## naturkoeder (4. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Meine Karpfen  (sind 2 verschiedene)... Leider etwas kleiner
Gefangen mit 5 Maden-

Grüße


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich hau mal so nen Traum dazuwischen...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*











47 Pfund





41 Pfund


----------



## M4STERM4X (5. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hallöchen!!!!!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jaja Frankreich,was da so für Monster umherschwimmen,immer auf der Suche nach unseren Ködern


----------



## KaiAllround (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hammergeil!!!!!!:m


----------



## naturkoeder (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Der ist ja größer als ich 
41 Petries für dich!


----------



## andreas0815 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich finde da keine Fotos..vielleicht bin ich auch zu doof


 

*Hallo,*

schau hier ..........................|bigeyes


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## schadstoff (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> 47 Pfund



Dickes Petri solche Wasser(hängebauch)schweinchen wünsch ich mir auch mal an der Angel.


----------



## Hanno (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi Leute war letzten herbst auch am Cassien-Leider ohne angeln:c... Was für ein geiles gewäser! Hab auch zwei Karpfenangler gesehen, die nach Kennzeichen aus Saarbrücken stammten. Hab aber nicht mit ihnen sprechen können, da sie im Zelt verschwunden waren. Und ich hab mir geshworen: Ich komme zurück-MIT Karpfentackle im Gepäck! Mal sehen, was daraus wird-Dickes Petri an die Fänger! 
Gruß Hanno


----------



## jkc (6. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri! Die Bäuche erklären, wo die 300kg Boilies hin sind...|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Mr. Boilie (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erst ma Petri an alle Fänger.
Habe meinen Geburtstag gut am Wasser verbracht.
Konnten in 6 Nächten zu zweit 35 Fische Fangen bis 26 Pfund. Einige gingen leider im extrem starken Kraut verloren.
Bilder werden noch gepostet.


----------



## icecream (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

so mal wieder was von mir.. beide 26pfd...


----------



## Blackfoot (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Icecream,Tolle Fische!!!

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Icecream, goile Fische!


werd mich in 2 Wochen auch mal wieder intensiver mit den Carps beschäftigen|rolleyes


----------



## senner (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow, schöne karpfen..


----------



## Mr. Boilie (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

_Wie versprochen hier sind einige Bilder von den Fischen der letzten 6 Tage._

_Alle Carps fingen wir auf 7,5 bis 10m an Kanten hinter Krautfeldern auf doppelt 22er Fischpillen natürlich selbergedreht und auf  22er Pop Ups der Firma Top Secret mit der Geschmacksrichtung Vanille. Da wären glaube ich auch andere Pop Ups gegangen, hatte aber keine anderen in 22mm._
_Die Ködergrösse _mußte sein weil es dort sehr viel Halbstarke gibt.

Bei meinen zwei größeren Sitzungen die ich dort dieses jahr noch durchziehen werde kommen nur noch 24er Pillen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jetzt der Rest. Wenn ich noch Bilder von meinem Angelkumpel Christian bekomme poste ich noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Schuppis#6


----------



## Ranger (8. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Alles Gute nachträglich und PEtri Heil zu den wirklich schönen Fischen!

PS: Darf heute Nacht auch los, es juckt schon ein bissle...


----------



## rob (8. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wirklich klasse fische!
dickes petri an die fänger!!
werde es dieses we wieder angehen können.
lg rob


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> Erst ma Petri an alle Fänger.
> Habe meinen Geburtstag gut am Wasser verbracht.
> Konnten in 6 Nächten zu zweit 35 Fische Fangen bis 26 Pfund. Einige gingen leider im extrem starken Kraut verloren.
> Bilder werden noch gepostet.


 
Na dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch NACHTRÄGLICH!!!!

und Petri zu der geilen strecke!!!

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Carphunter' (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war auch ma 4 tage los....
leider keinen großen erfolg gehabt, aber besser als ne null-runde wie letztes ma^^(3 carp´s. der größte 65cm und 13 pfund)...leider 2 gute durch seerosen und schilf ausgeschlitzt -.-






ps. alle fische sind wieder heil in ihrem element zurück gesetzt worden


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Heil!!

War auch wieder los und habe meinen PB am ASV-Bockum geknackt.

Bilder und Bericht kommen wenn ich die Kamera wieder habe(vlt Heute abend,mal sehen).


----------



## andreas0815 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> war auch ma 4 tage los....
> leider keinen großen erfolg gehabt, aber besser als ne null-runde wie letztes ma^^(3 carp´s. der größte 65cm und 13 pfund)...leider 2 gute durch seerosen und schilf ausgeschlitzt -.-
> Anhang anzeigen 87813
> Anhang anzeigen 87814
> ...


 

|schild-g zu deinen Fängen,

da hast du recht lieber klein und fein als Schneider am abend nach Hause fahren.|gr:


*ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*


:::::::::::::::::::::


Gruß Andi


----------



## Carphunter' (10. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



andreas0815 schrieb:


> da hast du recht lieber klein und fein als Schneider am abend nach Hause fahren.|gr:



lass mal, ist mir in letzter zeit auch oft genug passiert.
irgentwie nich mein jahr|uhoh:

naja, mal sehen wie der herbst in diesem jahr wird|rolleyes


----------



## HH_Tank (11. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin moin.....ich war am So beim richtigen Hamburger Wetter :cauch wieder am wasser um meine Karpfenjagt vort zu setzen , kam aber immer noch nich zu meinem Kapitalen Rüssler dieses jahr. :c Irgentwie sollen es nur die lüdden sein. Auch gestern war es nur ein 55cm mit knapp 6 pfund: Aber besser als nix .
Bild is bei.

ps...kein gelechter  über die handschuhe....ich finde es schonender für mich und den fisch |supergri


----------



## Friedel1991 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier der größte Karpfen den ich bisher gefangen habe. Ich angel noch nicht so lange. 
Die größten Karpfen die in diesem Gewässer sitzen, sind zwischen 90 und 100 cm groß.
Meiner war 82 cm. Er hat auf ein Stück Brötchen gebissen. Für mich die Beste Methode in diesem Gewässer. http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6kcn-4-jpg.html


----------



## D.A.M (12. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Da kann mann nur sagen petri zu den schönen Fischen  :vik:


----------



## naturkoeder (13. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier mein neuer Karpfen... Wieder gefangen auf 4 Maden 
der hat 69cm und wiegt 13Pfund.
Grüße


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Heil!!

Man siht,es muss nicht immer Boilie sein


----------



## Carphunter' (13. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

er heißt ja nich ohne grund *naturköder*^^
er fängt halt seine fische auf normale weise...peeeetriii


----------



## fexxx (14. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi,
war neulich an unserem Vereinswasser fischen.wir waren am Tag davor schon fischen aber nichts geschah.Zumindest bei mir.Mein Kollege fischte rechts und links von mir und hatte auf beide einen Biss.erster 21 Pfund.zweiter 25 Pfund.Ich Bin Fast Abgekratzt.

Aber das konnte ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und bin losgezogen um ihm am nächsten tag meinen Fisch unter die Nase zu haltn.
Das warn Tag Stunden tut sich nix.......Gar nix.Jetzt Fängt es auch noch an zu regnen.
Egal ICH FANGE EINEN FISCH. Dann piep...piep ...piep...piep........pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep mich schlägt se fast aus dem stuhl. Na klar KARPFEN!
ich Hatte leider nich viel vomm drill ,da ich mich ins zeugl egen musste ihn nicht in ein hinderniss laufen zu lassen(ham wir jede menge drin)
und ich hatte schon angst der zieht mich ins wasser so stark wie die bremse zu war.
doch doch von den seerosen konnte ich ihn nicht abhalten.Nichts zu machen der steckt richtig drin! also freilauf an, taschen leeren, Kescher greifen und ab ins wasser.bis zum Hals im modder stehen und noch so ein Wasserschwein in den kleinen Kescher drüken. oh Mein Gott.
Aber schlieslich hatte es sich gelohnt.
Die neue Rute gleich mit einem 36 Pfunder eingeweiht.SUPER!
wegen diesem fisch hatte ich einen eintrag der Schule bekommen.Der Grund.War den ganzen tag am fischen und nicht in der Schule.

die Bilder stell ich gleich rein.

Gruß 
Fexxx


----------



## fexxx (14. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

jo 
hier kommt nicht die Maus Sondern der Anhang mit der Bildern.
PS:Ich Guck nur so komisch weil ich mich freue wie ein Buchsenmacher!:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruß


----------



## turm13 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das mit dem fotografieren musst nochmal üben
Ansonsten Petri zum Karpfen


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri@ Tank und Naturköder#6.


----------



## G-hunter (15. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ein schöner karpfen fexxx petri aber man sieht es wäre angebracht ein größeren kescher zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Mr. Boilie (15. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen. Von mir gibts demnächst  auch wieder was, rücke nächsten Sonntag für 7 Nächte ab. Morgen werden erst ma 20kg Boilies abgedreht.


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



G-hunter schrieb:


> ein schöner karpfen fexxx petri aber man sieht es wäre angebracht ein größeren kescher zu kaufen ^^


Und nee Abhakmatte.


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin,
vor einiger Zeit war ich mal wieder am Wasser und konnte ein Paar Fänge verbuchen#6

Leider habe ich die Fotos per Handykamera machen müssen,da die Digital Kamera nicht verfügbar war.

Geplant war eine  3 Tage Session,daraus wurden 1 1/2 Tage.

Ergebnis waren 7 Runs,von denen 'nur' 4 verwertet werden konnten.(Hindernis reiches Gewässer |uhoh.

Meine Montage sah so aus,Inlineblei(Fox-Noppen-92g), Hair-rig und als Köder 2 Halbe Dynamite Bait Squid&Octopus(20mm).Alles Wurde dann noch mit einem PVA-Beutel bestückt,der mit vlt gerade mal 15 halben,ganzen und zerstückelten Boilies befüllt war.

Der erste Biss kam in der Nacht,leider nur ein Brassenmit ca 2.5kg(foto erspart..)Aber ab 10 Uhr ging es dann los,im Stunden Tackt biss ein Fisch nach dem anderen!:g

Der zweite biss kam Uhr plötzlich und gar nicht Shemahaft,einfach nur Pieeeeeeeeeeee.....p....:k

Dieser Fisch schlitze aus...

Ne Stunde Später der Nächste biss,dieser kam aber wider Uhr plötzlich!!Als der Kontakt zum Fisch da war,konnte man merken,dass es ein größeres Exemplar war.
Dann zog er aber ins geässt wobei die Spannung noch da war,sie hörte nicht auf,aber der Fisch zog auch nicht mehr ab;+.Irgentwas schweres hatte ich gehakt,nach 15 min hartem gepumpe,zog ich einen 4.30m langen Baum/Ast aus dem Wasser.:vik:

Alles neu bestückt und an den Futterplatz,en Stündchen später der nächste:k
Aber was für einer,(der biss aber shemahaft:qalso piep.....piep,piep.........pieeeeeeeep....)

ca 10 Minuten später landete ein 18 Pfund schwerer Spiegelkarpfen auf meiner Matte#6

Gleiche Montage raus und erneut ein Biss,aber sehr Zart...|kopfkrat
Druck aufgebaut und Bums,der Fisch zog übern halben See.
Ein riesiger Schwall lies auf einen Großen schließen.
Und tatsächlich,für die Größenverhältnisse an unserem Wasser, eine echte Granate von Karpfen.
24pfund=>12kg mein neuer PB am ASV-Bockum(alter ca 22Pfund)!!!:l

Dann bekam ich einen Anruf von meiner Mutter,dass sie mich schon jetzt abholen muss.
Also noch mal schnell die Montage raus und zusammengepackt.Nur noch das Rod Pod samt Ruten,Abhakmatte und Kescher standen noch da,also erste Rute zusammengepackt,zweite Rute zusammengepackt und dann ging ich zur Dritten Rute.
Meine Hände waren vlt 3cm Über der Rute,als...pieeeeeeeeeep.....#t
Total den Schreck bekommen,da die Bissanzeiger laut eingestellt waren...

Nach Kurzem Routinedrill q) noch ein schöner 10pfünder.
Dem habe ich das Foto erspart und ihn direkt wieder in sein Element entlassen,genauso wie alle anderen Fische.
C&R eben#6

Alles in allem ein Toller 'Kurz'-Ansitz


----------



## GuidoOo (15. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sind ja echt viele/schöne Fische gefangen worden.Also großes Petri an die Fänger!

Auch bei mir kam es zu einer "ungewollten" Begegnung mit einem Karpfen beim Aalansitz...mitten in der Nacht bekam ich einen Run auf Wurm (Naturköder) und heraus kam ein Carp, der mir an der 50gr Rute und geflochtener Schnur einen echt schönen Drill ablieferte :m

Er hatte 72cm und zu dem Gewicht würde ich euch gerne fragen was es so ca wären!?
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/1576/p1020083uh1.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/1576/p1020083uh1.53b4f252a7.jpg
Back to Home...
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/1895/p1020088sk3.jpg
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/1895/p1020088sk3.aa301a0544.jpg


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Sind ja echt viele/schöne Fische gefangen worden.Also großes Petri an die Fänger!
> 
> Auch bei mir kam es zu einer "ungewollten" Begegnung mit einem Karpfen beim Aalansitz...mitten in der Nacht bekam ich einen Run auf Wurm (Naturköder) und heraus kam ein Carp, der mir an der 50gr Rute und geflochtener Schnur einen echt schönen Drill ablieferte :m
> 
> ...


10-12Pfund würd ich schätzen.


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus,
Endlich hat die Jagd ein Ende!!!:l



Gestern hatter um 00.35Uhr aufen Hailbutpellet gebissen.
-> 82cm und 7kg Kampfmasse. Ging ab wie Harry, hab ca. 15 min. gebraucht an der harten 3 lbs rute!

Durfte nachem Fotoshooting gleich wieder schwimmen!#h

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Mr. Boilie (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na dann Petri sieht aus wie ein Koi :m


----------



## k1ng (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab vorhin auch nen 39 Pfünder gefangen, aber leider nicht der Karpfen den ich mir erhofft habe


----------



## naturkoeder (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



k1ng schrieb:


> hab vorhin auch nen 39 pfünder gefangen, aber leider nicht der karpfen den ich mir erhofft habe :d



fotos?!#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Servus,
> Endlich hat die Jagd ein Ende!!!:l
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geiler Fisch, Petri...

da wird wohl erstmal ne zeitlang dein absolutes highlight bleiben...
denn selbst n 40ér spiegler ist in meinen augen nicht halb so geil wie der fisch den du da erwischt hast...

nochmal: Petri!!!


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus und danke,
seh ich au so! Soen Fisch is en Höhepunkt im Anglerleben!
Hab aber schon mal ein gefangen zwar bisschen kleiner aber auch wunderschön, Anfang dieses Jahr.
Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Froscher (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi

hier einer von mir


knapp 10 Pfund auf 55cm :-D 

(Avatarbild) ;-D


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an Thecatfisch zum PB!
Dickes Petri an den Koi-Fänger, da hattest du aber ne menge Kohle am Haken^^ HAMMER!!
Petri an Reason-Of-Death, geiler Beifang, der wird seine 5Kg schon haben!


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus,
ich kenn einen der hat gemeint für beide Kois könnste scho 5000€ kriegen!
War die Nacht au wieder los, konnt nen schönen Schuppi mit 15kg fangen au auf nen Hailbuttpellet, ist beim Drill aber eingeschlafen und erstim Kescher wieder aufgewacht!#d und beim ersten Foto wollter net so richtig! 

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Akschu (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schönes Ding #6


----------



## andreas0815 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich kenn einen der hat gemeint für beide Kois könnste scho 5000€ kriegen!
> War die Nacht au wieder los, konnt nen schönen Schuppi mit 15kg fangen au auf nen Hailbuttpellet, ist beim Drill aber eingeschlafen und erstim Kescher wieder aufgewacht!#d und beim ersten Foto wollter net so richtig!
> 
> Gruß KK:vik:


 

|schild-g zu den Prachtexemplaren

aber auch ein bissen Glück braucht der Mensch#6


*Fängst du morgens n Barsch ist der ganze tag im Ar****


*:::::::::::::::::........................*

weiter viel Petri Heil




Gruß aus Niederbayern


----------



## tarpoon (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*







war endlich auch mal wieder los:m
köder : blacklabelbaits/ sweetpineapple


----------



## Mini-Broesel (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin,

ich war auch 2 Tage los mit nem Kumpel am vereinsgewässer....
Ergebnis war :

Ich: 1x 19 pf + einige ausschlitzer #d:c(hat ich noch nie)
Freund: 2x 12 pf +10pf

alle Karpfen wurden auf selmade Murmeln gefangen:l


----------



## Aulanocara (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi, konnte auch nochmal in einer 3 Tages session 5 Stück verhaften, und ein Kumpel nen Grasi


----------



## Aulanocara (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

.......


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*






punkt genau 20 pfund


----------



## BKAngler (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin...

So, nun darf ich mich auch hier in diesem Tread einreihen. 

Hab zwar keine so kapitalen wie ihr da habt aber nunja, da ich erst seit 5 monaten wirklich angel und das erste mal auf karpfen geangelt habe und das ganze ohne jemanden mit dabei der sich damit auskennt, bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meiner ausbeute.

Dieser hier hat als erstes gebissen (6:39) leider nur bei meinem kollegen.
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/7360/dsc00229xz4.jpg
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/7360/dsc00229xz4.b2b0bfcc22.jpg

und ne Std. später (7:42) wurde auch ich dann fürs frühe aufstehen entlohnt. 
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/8039/dsc00231si1.jpg
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/8039/dsc00231si1.559c51339b.jpg

dann durfte ich um 8:54 diesen kleinen freund hier noch an Land ziehen. ^^
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/576/dsc00211sz0.jpg
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/576/dsc00211sz0.851614065b.jpg

Ich weiß, ich hätte ne Abhakmatte haben sollen.
Aber wie gesagt war heute das erste mal auf Karpfen Jagd und von daher fehlt mir noch bissle zubehör, aber ist alles in arbeit.  Ich habe sie so gut behandelt wie es ging, und sogar das Gras angefeuchtet auf das ich sie gelegt habe.

P.S. Das Messer liegt daneben damit wir nen Grössen vergleich haben weil wir kein Meter dabei hatten, und für die die es wissen wollen^^: Das Messer ist so ausgeklappt 21cm Lang. 

MFG BKAngler


----------



## Flyfisher01 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hy ,ein jeder fängt doch mal an und nach und nach wächst die Ausrüstung in deinen Bereich Carpfishing #6#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Oh man, war dieses WE zwei mal mit dem UL-Gerät auf Bachforellen los, hat auch viel Spaß gemacht und war Entspannung pur, aber wenn ich mir diese Bilder ansehe, dann bekomm ich richtig Lust auf einen Karpfenansitz! Ich glaube ich gehe morgen direkt nach der Schule los und bleibe mal bis 23:00Uhr, vllt fang ich ja diesmal einen über 10Kg^^!


----------



## gringo92 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow mal wieder geile fische gefangen worden 
wegen urlaub konnte ich leider 3wochen nicht mehr los aber morgen geht es wieder ab


----------



## zrako (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Bild 260 klein.jpg

mein kumpel hatte am sonntag morgen seinen pb für diesem see gefangen, 35 pfund, sei es ihm gegönnt 

Bild 243.jpg
ich hingegegen kam leider nur auf 18 pfund, aber man will sich ja nicht beschweren^^


----------



## senner (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

meine herren, hier sind ja ein paar traumhafte fänge dabei! petri!

ja, wir haben endlich die 80er schallmauer gebrochen 
ein schuppi von 81cm um die 9,5 - 10 kg früh halb 11 |kopfkrat



grüße


----------



## jkc (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs! Geile Fische, vor allem der Spiegler von BKAngler gefällt mir, den würde ich gerne in fünf Jahren noch mal sehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hey,
War von Samstag auf Sonntag draußen.

Ohne Vorfüttern,aber Trotzdem hat es wida mal geklappt.

Um 11Uhr war ich gerade am Angelzeitschrieften lesen als ich mal eben für kleine Angler gehen musste,also ich raus und als ich gerade so halb in der Tür Vom Bivvy stand gab die Funksounderbox ein Piepkonzsert ab.

Beweist mal wider diesen Spruch:

Wir fangen gleich was,ich hab's im Orin:vik:

Die Rollenbremse war ziemlich weit zugeknallt,aber denoch zog der Fisch erst mal viel Schnur ab.So nach 15min lag er dann auf der Matte,wie voriege Woche ein 18pfünder,auf 3 Frolic ''Unterwegs''.

Dann lief erst mal nichts mehr.Um 9 Uhr Stieg dann ein Brassen auf einen normalen Frolic rein(ca 10 min nachdem ich die Rute ausgeworfen hatte.
Also neu beködert und als ich auswerfen wollte auf der 2ten Rute die mit nem 20mm DB Scuid&Octopus wieder ein Brassen.
|uhoh:

Um ein Uhr kam dann ein Harter Biss auf die neu ausgeworfene Frolic rute,die dank des einstrumpfens,den Brassenschwarm überlebte:q

Sehr Harter Drill der sich über 20min hinzog,das schöne war das ich Publikum hatte(ca 20 Leute)
Wer landete auf meiner Matte?
Big Jonny(vlt sogar der gleiche wie vom letzten mal|kopfkrat)!!

Somit mein Pb von 12kg=24Pfund:k ,für dieses Gewässer.

Zu der Präsentation,irgentwie wollte das nicht so ganz gelingen,keine Ahnung warum,gibts dafür nen Lehrgang im Fische halten:q

Desweiteren kann der ''kameramann'' irgentwie keine Anständigen Fotos machen, :,,ist zu Dunkel hier!Ich seh nichts!''

Usw...Naja das lernen wir dann auch im Laufe der Zeit:m
Aber es liegt auch an mir,aber ich machs besser,versprochen.

Der zweite Carp ist der Big Jonny(12kg),der erste der 18pfünder#6


----------



## Flyfisher01 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Tolle Fische Respekt #6#6


----------



## Fellisch (18. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Supper schöner Fische Petri an alle Fänger:vik:


----------



## Malte120287 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi leute ich bin grad von ner 2 tage session von der doven elbe wieder da..... 2 dicke brassen und najaaa   ein Spiegler den ich aber nicht wirklich gefangen habe grhhhhhhh   sonntag haben wir angefangen zu fischen  und am montag nachmittag wurde ich gebeten jemand andern abzuholen und in der zeit hat mein kolege auf meine Ruten aufgepasst naja aufgepasst.......... grad war ich weg  holt er doch tatsächlich nen ca 30pfd spiegler raus junge junge ich kann immernoch nicht schlafen.....hatte ich ein pech!!!aber sonst ging leider auch nichts mehr war ne geile session trotz allerdem gebissen auf 2 pop ups von  dynamite baits pineapple plus,,,,,,,

und ja er schwimmt wieder...........

petri an alle fänger von mir!


----------



## Malte120287 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So und nochmallllllll


----------



## Troutcarp (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri und is bestimmt ärgerlich


----------



## Marc 24 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich war jetzt mit 2 Kollegen für eine Nacht los. Konnte "nur" einen Karpfen von 23 Pfund und einen Brassen fangen.





Ansonsten ging bei den anderen leider gar nichts |kopfkrat.

Zuvor konnte ich bei einer 4 stündigen Kurzsession letzte Woche noch diesen 16 Pfund schweren (wohl eher leichten ) Schuppi fangen. Mein kleiner Bruder war ganz froh, dass er eine schöne Schleie fangen konnte und somit mit aufs Bild kam #h.






Gruß Marc


----------



## Aulanocara (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, echt schöne dabei, bald gehts in den goldenen Herbst


----------



## naturkoeder (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne schuppenkarpfen--petri heil!

konnte bis jetzt leider nur spiegler überlisten...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Man Marc geiler Schuppi


----------



## Path (21. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

na petri heil


----------



## Marc 24 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Man Marc geiler Schuppi



Ja der war ganz geil (oder ist noch immer #6 ). Vielen Dank für die Petris  .


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (21. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle 
sehr schöne Fische dabei.
Am Samstag starte ich wieder eine Woche nach Slowenien und mal schauen ob ich was bekomme.

mfG Lukas


----------



## ShogunZ (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Konnte in der letzten Zeit auch ein paar schöne Fische verhaften!
Hier mal zwei davon!


----------



## Ranger (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

2 wirklich tolle Fische! Klasse!


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Servus,
war die Nacht au draußen und hab ein Schuppi mit 14kg auf einundhalb Pistazie Boilies gefangen. Die Boilies waren gedippt und mit nen PVA-Säckchen ausgelegt. Hat um kurz nach 1 Uhr gebissen und direkt danach wieder ein sauberer Run aber leider gleich wieder ausgeschlitzt|gr:.

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Heil,geile Carp's.

Werde auch gleich für 2 einhalb Tage ans Wasser verschwinden,hoffe das ich wider Bilder rein stellen kann


----------



## D.A.M (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt wieder schöne Carps dabei klasse :vik:


----------



## Mini-Broesel (22. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

moin,

ich war wieder 3 Nächte mit meinem Kumpel am vereinsgewässer
und konnte mein PB von 21pf auf 26pf erhöhen:vik:..
das Gesamtergebnis war:

Ich: 1x 26pf,2x14pf,4x 8-9pf (nicht gewogen)

Kumpel: 1x 10pf,1x9pf


----------



## hummel. (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hui war von montag bis freitag auch los hier 2 bilder


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Fetter Schuppi! Wie viel Pfund hatten die?


----------



## hummel. (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hu,
relativ uninteressant da es einfach nur wunderschöne flusskarpfen sind aber der große hat 36 pfund 

lg


----------



## Marc 24 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow schöne Schuppis |bigeyes.


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War von gestern abend bis heute um 4 am Wasser.

Ergebnis:
-4 Brassen (alle ca 2 kg) keine lust auf Fotos.
-1 Spiegelkarpfen,8.5kg,frolic unterwegs,Kamera nicht gefunden also Handykamera her,die hat kein Blitzlicht somit kann man nur Schwarzen Karpfen auf Schwarzem Hintergrund sehen|uhoh:

1 Schuppenkarpfen(könnte auch ein Giebel oder ne Karausche sein?) 2 kg.
Habe netterweise den Sohn von nem Bekanten den spektakulären drill an der 3lbs Rute durchführen lassen|rolleyes

2 Graskarpfen =>7kg 72cm 10 Uhr Fotografiert                  
                   =>5kg 65cm      10.05Uhr gebissen|supergri

Obwohl ich noch schöne Fische landen konnte,ist am Abend  zuvor  soviel Schiefgegangen,das ich für kurze keine Lust auf Angeln hatte#d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das is 100% kein Schuppi, da er keine Barteln hat.
Ist nach meiner Ansicht ein Giebel, siehe hier
----> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giebel_(Fisch) <----


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jop sag ich ja auch das es auch ein Giebel seien Kann


----------



## Jens0883 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mal einer von mir


----------



## Jens0883 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Und der schönste dieses Jahr


----------



## Steffen90 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri! absolut geile fische!
ich konnte heute nacht einen 19 pfünder landen.


----------



## Fellisch (24. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger. Super Fische#6


----------



## Carpkiller07 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri hummel. geiler Schuppi


----------



## Hörmy (24. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Mal 2 von mir.. 

1) ca. 34 Pfd
2) ca. 7 Pfd


http://img129.*ih.us/img129/2797/dsc00104nw2.th.jpg


http://img81.*ih.us/img81/1483/23082008486yu7.th.jpg


----------



## tarpoon (25. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*







hier zwei fische vom wochenende)


gruß heiko


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöne Fische!
*dickes Petri*, tarpoon#6

hoffe ich komme am Wochenende auch mal raus auf Karpfen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt|rolleyes


----------



## Flyfisher01 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> schöne Fische!
> *dickes Petri*, tarpoon#6
> 
> hoffe ich komme am Wochenende auch mal raus auf Karpfen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt|rolleyes



Ach bekommste schon hin mit dem Carpfishing am WE#6#6
Man sieht sich dann Andy |wavey:


----------



## Flyfisher01 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



tarpoon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 88969
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 88970
> ...



Tolle Fische sehn ech gut aus !!#6#6


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (26. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallöchen Hier mal einen schönen Schuppi aus dem NOK gefangen bei Rendsburg, am 19.08.Wahr eigentlich los zum Brassen und Zanderangeln.Gelandet mit der Feederruter und einem 8er Brassenhacken mit Maden.

Drill dauerte wegen starkem Schiffsverkehr ca 40 Minuten.

Gewicht ca 25 Pfd. oder mehr keine grosse Waage mit dabei!!!

und releast#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Aulanocara (27. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nicht schlecht , dafür das er im Fluß mit der Feeder Rute gefangen wurde.Respekt


----------



## ShogunZ (27. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Noch einer von mir!


----------



## tarpoon (27. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schön,schön)


----------



## gringo92 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner fisch und tolles bild


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo
Ich bin gerade von einem 1 wöchigen Trip aus Slowenien zurückgekehrt und habe einige schöne Fische gefangen.:vik:
es waren insgesamt 9 Karpfen zwischen 5 und 15 kg.
Fotos kann ich keine honaufladen weil die Bilder zu gros sind kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich die hinaufbekomme?

mfG Lukas


----------



## naturkoeder (29. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

also ich seh die bilder nicht...


----------



## gringo92 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin gerade von einem 1 wöchigen Trip aus Slowenien zurückgekehrt und habe einige schöne Fische gefangen.:vik:
> es waren insgesamt 9 Karpfen zwischen 5 und 15 kg.
> Fotos kann ich keine honaufladen weil die Bilder zu gros sind kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich die hinaufbekomme?
> ...


 

am einfachsten mit paint öffnen 
bild->strecken zerren zahl eingeben (unter 100 versuch mit 30) und abspiechern 

(@ Mod. sry für OT)


----------



## Drillmaschine (30. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@kleiner Dorsch:

Oberpetri zu deinem schönen Kanalschuppi. Die sind im NOK ganz selten :k. Meist werden nur Spiegler überlistet! |wavey:


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (30. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier noch die Bilder von den größten Fischen:
1.   15kg
2.   13kg

und thx an gringo für den Tipp mit Paint.

mfG Lukas


----------



## asuselite (30. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ all: Super geiler Fische hier ein fettes Petri von mir!

@ Lukas: Super geile Fische und vor allem super geile Bilder die sind der Oberhammer selten so schöne gesehen! Hast die Fische super in Szene gesetzte! Einfach Klasse!:m:vik:

Greets Simon!|wavey:


----------



## BuzzMoody (30. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi Zusammen,

Schuppi von meiner heutigen kleinen Morgensession. Vier Stunden geangelt: drei Runs, zwei Ausschlitzer, ein Schuppi an Land gezogen.
Und das Wetter war herrlich.

Gruß Buzz


----------



## Nico HB (30. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, echt schöne Tiere dabei, war heute auch los, aber voll tote Hose gewesen, nur paar Brassen und jede menge kleinfisch gefangen.


----------



## gringo92 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi ich war auch von gestern morgen bis eben los gestern ging nichts , dann heute morgen um 8.50 nen 14er spiegelkarpfen
1stunde später nen run aber leider ausschlitzer und dann um ca.13.30 das highlight nen schöner 26pfünder 
beide fische auf SB-Big Blue-T
lg gringo


----------



## zrako (31. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

konnte sonntag morgen um 3.30 nen knapp 36pfündigen rüssler an land ziehen.
leider gibt es davon keine guten fotos#q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war auch mal wieder eine Nacht lang draussen. Ergebniss ein Biss auf 2x20er Halibutboilies von DB. War leider auch nur der einzigste... 


der 9 pfünder hat ein Foto verdient.

Petri den anderen


----------



## Flyfisher01 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Der sieht doch gut aus #6und die Schwanzflosse in leichtem rot gehalten .

PS: Man sieht sich dann auf Arbeit |wavey:


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hallo!
diese zwei hab ich bei einer kurzsession von freitag morgen bis samstag abend gefangen!

1. 29.8 22:30Uhr 7,5kg 70cm
2. 30.8.08 10:30 12kg 79cm

Petri an alle fänger!


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (1. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi Leuts, 
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, sind wirklich wieder tolle Fische dabei!!!

War auch mal wieder am Wasser gewesen und konnte paar Rüssler auf einen Landgang einladen, hier mal die 2 Schönsten (das Schuppenkleid find ich faszinierend) der erste hatte knapp 14 Pfd und der 2te, bei dem ich auch auf dem Bild bin hatte 27 Pfd.

Weiterhin Petri heil und eine Schöne Zeit am Wasser!!!


----------



## Virous (3. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So hab auch mal wieder nen schönen an den Haken bekommen.
Hat am leichten Zeug ganz schön Betrieb gemacht. :m
Wiegen ergab 13 Pfund.
:q


----------



## Jens0883 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische!


----------



## Flyfisher01 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt tolle Fische , denn mal Glückwusch und die Daumen nach oben dafür #6#6


----------



## JamesFish007 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri alle Fängern!


----------



## Aulanocara (4. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt schöne Fische dabei Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## hansteiner (5. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle.........!!:vik:


----------



## Carp_Hecht_Killer (5. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin Leute, habe jetzt vor kurzem meinen ersten großen gefangen seitdem ich im Verein bin voll Stolz wie Oscar!! hatte knapp 5kg gehakt... am Bauch vermuten das er über den futterkorb geschwommen und gehakt hatten wir mal Glück!!! und noch Petri euch für eure!!!  Köder war Mais Made, Futter war Haferflocken grob und fein PAniermehl mit Zitrone und noch ein paar Zusätze und hatten noch ne kleine 1,5kg Brasse


----------



## stalker1990 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War gestern beim Angeln... Das ist dabei rausgekommen:
16 Pfund und 21 Pfund


----------



## Achim K. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/6125/30082008eu9.jpgHallon zusammen,

mein meisstgefangener Fisch dieses Jahr war eindeutig der Graskarpfen. Gefangen habe ich sie von 66 cm, bis 95....hier ein Bild eines 90 cm Graser gehalten von meinem Kleinen, wenn ich drauf wäre, dann wäre das Bild verschandelt. ;o)


----------



## Flyfisher01 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dieser Torpedo sieht ja mal echt gut aus , toller Grasser
#6#6

PS: Sag einfach du bist schüchtern :vik:


----------



## andreas0815 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Achim K. schrieb:


> http://img165.*ih.us/img165/6125/30082008eu9.jpgHallon zusammen,
> 
> mein meisstgefangener Fisch dieses Jahr war eindeutig der Graskarpfen. Gefangen habe ich sie von 66 cm, bis 95....hier ein Bild eines 90 cm Graser gehalten von meinem Kleinen, wenn ich drauf wäre, dann wäre das Bild verschandelt. ;o)


 

Hallo Achim,

|schild-g zu diesen schönen Exsemplar #6
wichtig ist das der Fisch auf dem Foto gut rüber kommt


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

___________________________________________



*Angeln ist das Aufregendste überhaupt....auch wenn *
*nichts beißt!!!*


*Gruß aus Niederbayern*


----------



## bennie (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wieder zurück von fr mittag bis so mittag... 12 fische, 9 gelandet

8, 10, 14, 18, 20, *28*,* 28*,* 34 *und *44* pfund


----------



## Carpkiller07 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petrie Bennie,das hört sich doch gut an.#6
Werde nächstes WE wohl auch wieder los ziehen,denke sollte was gehen,Bilder und Bericht gibt es dann Sonntag Abend.


----------



## Hörmy (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War auch am Wochenende losgezogen.. 

das ist bei uns rumgekommen.


----------



## bennie (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

thx carpkiller. lade später mal ein paar bilder hoch


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ein Fisch von heute morgen, 87cm und 23 pfund.

http://img71.*ih.us/img71/6512/fhhglg8.jpg

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/4325/hggjvn7.jpg




Petri noch den andern fängern!


----------



## Flyfisher01 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöner Karpfen Andy (Tolles Teil )#6#6


----------



## gringo92 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

der 23er +das bild sind sehr toll petri dazu und zu den anderen 


ich war am WE auch los 5fische 10-24pfund


----------



## gringo92 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier noch nen paar bilder


----------



## bennie (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow, tolle fische!

petri an alle erfolgereichen karpfenangler.


hier mal die fische, die wir fotografiert haben:


----------



## bennie (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

10 pfund




18 pfund




20 pfund




28 pfund #1




28 pfund #2




34 pfund




44 pfund


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin Bennie!

HAMMER, Mann!:q

Die 44 Pfd sind ja wohl die Hölle oder?!?

TOP Strecke!

Mich würde interessieren, an welchem Gewässer Duda geangelt hast.

Grüße

... der Marcus#h


----------



## uzz82 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



 

39 Pfund Spiegler




 

20 Pfund Graser




 

24 Pfund Spiegler


----------



## Aldaron (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hammer Fische,


----------



## senner (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

meine herren, petri zu den batzen..und verkneif dir dein grinsen ni, auf solche fische kann man stolz sein


----------



## uzz82 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

also den grossen muss ich sagen hab ich ohne gross anzufüttern gefangen.  früh morgens hin, stelle gesucht und 1 kg boilies grossflächig hingeworfen. dann paar stunden gewartet (natürlich lag meine rute trotzdem im wasser nur nicht an der stelle) dann als fressaktivität zu sehen war hab ich mein pop up am d-hook startklar gemacht und gedipt und an die stelle wo ich morgens gefüttert habe ausgelegt. dann nochmal ein halbes kilo grossflächig hingeworfen und das wars. dann kam der run  piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeep hehe
den graser hab ich auch wenns net glaubst auf einen nuss pop up gefangen wo ich 2 tage zuvor nussboilies gefüttert habe da ich da drei tage lang fischen war. und den "kleinen" spiegler habe ich am autobahnsee gefangen. war da auch übers we und hab jeden tag so ca 5 kg hartmais (natürlich gekochten) grossflächig angefüttert. der köder am haar war dann riesenhartmais mit erdbeergeschmack und einem kleinen normalen hartmaiskorn. das grossflächige anfüttern deshalb, weil die fische sich da mehr bewegen müssen zum futter finden und auch mehr verbrauchen und somit wieder mehr fressen und weniger misstrauisch sind. am besten du lässt deinen futterplatz auch immer einige zeit frei von ruten. wenn möglich ein bis zwei tage wenn du nicht gross vorfüttern kannst. das bringt sehr viel habe ich gemerkt.
sorry wegen den schreibfehlern. deutsch ist nicht meine stärke


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri Benni, Gringo und uzz.. schöne Fische#6  


war auch wieder von gestern abend draussen und es gab neben 2 Brassen in der Nacht einen Spiegler von 55cm und 7 pfund bei den ich aufs Foto verzichtet hab.

Dann heut morgen wurde ich vom Pieper aus den Schlaf gerissen und konnte wie gestern erneut einen schlanken 87er Spiegler mit 21 Pfund keschern. Gegen kurz vor 9 beobachtete ich kurz vorm zusammenpacken erneut mit einen Fernglas die Umgebung der Futterstelle und konnte 2 dicke aufsteigende Blasenteppiche richtung Futterplatz erkennen. keine Minute später war einer dran der auch im Kescher landete. Der Spiegler hatte dann 73cm und 14 Pfund.

der 21 pfünder
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/9894/92460215fs0.jpg
http://img222.*ih.us/img222/1913/73395457jw3.jpg

und noch der 14 pfünder
http://img71.*ih.us/img71/6992/65944862rg0.jpg


----------



## uzz82 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

danke und ebenfalls petri andy 
sind auch sehr shcöne fische die du gefangen hast. 
ich geh am sa wieder an meine stelle die ich jetzt die ganze woche anfüttern werde. ich hoffe das es sich lohnt


----------



## jkc (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Alter Falter Jungs, hier geht ja was ab!? Glaube wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ich ans Wasser komme...
Petri!!!!!

Grüße JK


----------



## gringo92 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



jkc schrieb:


> Alter Falter Jungs, hier geht ja was ab!? Glaube wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ich ans Wasser komme...
> Petri!!!!!
> 
> Grüße JK


 

joa september ist halt einer der besten monate 

@bennie petri zum 44er geiles teil 
@uzz,andy schöne fische petri


----------



## bennie (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

danke, aber nicht nur der 44er 
petris an alle fänger der tollen karpfen hier!


----------



## AltBierAngler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle Fänger!

Waren am Wochenende auch unterwegs. Konnten leider nur 3 runs in drei Tagen verzeichnen aber das Wetter war auch sehr wechselhaft und die Fische dementsprechend launisch. Beim Stippen nebenbei zeigte sich das auch die "kleinen" keine Beisslust hatten.

Simon verlor seinen Fisch durch ausschlitzen, Stephan landete einen 22er Spiegler 81cm und ich einen 24er Spiegler 83cm.


----------



## Marc 24 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt schöne Fische, die hier wieder gefangen wurden . Bin am Freitag dann auch mal wieder los .


----------



## uzz82 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

also erstmal petri an alle
den spiegler konnte ich heute noch landen. 
38 pfund hatte der gute


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

PEtri Uzz

War gerade für 2 Stündchen am See.Hab's mit Schwimmbrot versucht an einer 5-12g Winkel-Picker mit passender 20er Schnur  habe damit meinen PB für den ASV-Bockum um 2 Pfund ausgeweitet  ( auf 26pfund)

Der Drill hat Locker ne halbe Stunde gedauert eher mehr:k

War alleine Deshalb die sind die Fotos Ohne mich,der Fisch war zu groß für meinen ''Kurz-ansitz-Kescher'|supergri

Fotos kommen noch,zurzeit ist das Kamerakabel hinüber.


----------



## Fellisch (11. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger super schöne Fische:vik:


----------



## icecream (12. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier mal wieder was von mir. 32pf, 21pfd und 18pfd..


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

vorgestern nacht leider nur 3 große Brassen, gestern Nacht eine Brasse und ein 57er Karpfen mit 7 Pfund. Und heute morgen zum Abschluss wieder ein recht schlanker Karpfen von 79cm und 16 Pfund.
Ergebniss der letzten 5 abend/nacht und morgenstunden von So- Fr: 6 Runs und 6 Fische(ohne die Brassen)

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/8648/792gb4.jpg

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/614/791rn0.jpg


----------



## tarpoon (12. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

mann, legst du ne strecke hin) petri...
ich komm morgen wieder raus


----------



## Aulanocara (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hab auch noch welche vom Wochenende


----------



## Marc 24 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne Fische und vor allem Bilder#6. Macht weiter so. Hoffe, dass ich dann auch mal wieder loskomme #t.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Marc 24 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich kann bei Bennie keine Bilder sehen|kopfkrat. Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## Steffen90 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

echt schöne fische! da wird man direkt neidisch....
ich kann von heute nacht einen wunderschönen 10 pfünder schuppi melden. (leider ohne foto) bis jetzt der kleinste dieses jahr für mich.


----------



## gringo92 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow schöne fette spiegler petri !
ich melde mich jetzt für ne 3stündige "stalking session" ab XD
ob das was wird?


----------



## tarpoon (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

bin auch wieder zurück. 
konnte letzte nacht 4 fische fangen.

10pf spiegler
16pf schuppi
18pf schuppi
38pf spiegler neuer PB :vik:

gefangen auf scoberry von blacklabelbaits


----------



## rob (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

bist du gescheit!!!
petri burschen!
ned schlecht, ich wünscht bei mir würde es auch so gut laufen.
lg rob


----------



## uzz82 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ja petri jungs. echt schöne fische!!!

den graser konnte ich heute mittag noch ziehen


----------



## gringo92 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

jezz gehts hier aber richtig ab Oo

petri zu den fischen 

mein kleiner ausflug brachte leider nichts .


----------



## Fellisch (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen.

Konnte letzens diesen 14 Pfünder landen.


----------



## bennie (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann bei Bennie keine Bilder sehen|kopfkrat. Geht das nur mir so?



sag mir welche bilder du haben willst ich schick dir ne pn mit den links  hab sie wieder rausgenommen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, schöne Fische#6

und @tarpoon|schild-g zum neuen PB !


----------



## jkc (15. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> Petri an alle, schöne Fische#6
> 
> und @tarpoon|schild-g zum neuen PB !


Für wahr! Echt ein geiler Fisch, ohne fett zu sein!!! So mag ich die Jungs. Petri auch an alle anderen...

Grüße JK


----------



## stalker1990 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle sind echt viele geile karpfen dabei!!


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (16. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöner fisch von gestern morgen!!!   #6

http://img353.*ih.us/img353/3774/img2355wh3.jpg


----------



## AltBierAngler (17. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wird anscheinend weniger gefangen in letzter Zeit....petri an die leute die was gefangen haben!

mfg chris


----------



## bennie (17. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

anscheinend weniger?!
nach den posts hier kann ich das nicht sagen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

würde gerne wieder... aber Urlaub ist leider vorbei|rolleyes

Petri noch den Karpfenfängern!


----------



## Humphfry (17. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hab hier ein paar Bilder aus unserem 2 wöchigen wunderschönen Italientrip nach Mantova.Wetter war geil und bis auf die kleinen Pannen ist alles reibungslos verlaufen.Haben insegsamt 102 Karpfen einen Zufallswaller mit 14Pf bei 103cm und einen Waller mit 66Pf bei 176cm landen können.

Sonnenaufgang im Minciodelta:





Einer von den wenigen Spieglern im See:










Einer von 2 schönen Zeilern:










Noch ein Spiegler:





Doppelfang 19Pfund Schuppi in 2 Tagen:





Fridolin.mein neuer Schuppi PB mit 24Pf:





Größter Karpfen des Trips mit 27Pf:





In der letzten Nacht noch ein 24er:





Am letzten Früh noch ein schöner Schuppmann im Delirium:





Insgesamt sind es 500 Bilder ich hab jedoch nur eine kleine Auswahl von den schönsten 30 hoch geladen, die ihr unter diesem Link finden könnt: http://home.arcor.de/humphfry/Mantova%20%b408/

Falls jemand Fragen zu dem See hat kann er mich gerne per PN anschreiben.

PSie im vorraus wahrgenommenen Aussagen, dass man sich dort "durchfischen" muss haben sich voll und ganz bestätigt.

Greetz


----------



## Aalfredo (17. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Bevor es jetzt in die Herbstphase geht, dachte ich das schönste Bild von der laufenden Saison, welches ich bisher machen konnte, auch mal zu posten! Ist zwar schon in nem anderen Thread hier im Board aber eher regional ....


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@Humphfry

102 Karpfen in 2 Wochen?

Scheibe ne  Petri Heil.Was war den euer größter 

Auf jeden fall ne klasse Strecke,noch besser wenn das Wetter mitgespielt hat und ihr die Passende Location hattet


----------



## Humphfry (20. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Najo die erste Woche waren wir mitten im MInciodelta gesessn mit mittlerer Strömung.An dem Platz war der Untergrund voll mit Schlamm in den ich bis 60cm Tiefe eingesunken bin.
Ab da wollten wir schon moven,doch dann kam ein ortsansaessiger Italiener vorbei und hat uns berichtet,dass er eine Woche am See saß und keinen einzigen Run hatte und wir hier genau richtig sind.
Er ist noch etwas weiter Flussaufwärts gefahn und blieb dort dann 3Tage.
Letzt endlich fingen wir an dem PLatz nur 29Karpfen.SPrich wir hatten in der 2. Woche am See 73 Läufe in einer Wochen mit 7 Ruten auf Karpfen


----------



## Aulanocara (21. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi, hab da noch einen von Gestern


----------



## Mr. Boilie (21. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

na dann ma petri von mir schöner dunkler schuppler


----------



## bennie (22. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

fünf fische um 10pfund (nicht gewogen), 24 (scarface), 28, 36 pfund


----------



## AltBierAngler (22. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Bei uns gehts im mom nicht mehr....nur einer mit 9 pfd am  WE.....petri an alle fänger.

mfg chris


----------



## punkarpfen (26. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

War letztes Wochenende mit ein paar Bekannten los. Ich habe geblankt, Bill hat Glück gehabt:


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erstmal en Petri an Punkarpfen.

Desweiteren wird anscheinend wirklich in letzter Zeit weniger gefangen,vlt weil einfach weniger geangelt wird und nicht weil die leute nichts mehr fangen würden.

Aber seit heute sind ja die Herbstferien und bei dem Wetter das für die Nächsten 16 Tage so grob angesagt wurde,denke ich mal das wieder viel mehr geangelt und somit auch gefangen wird,wenn die Zeit es zu lässt.

Ich selbst verschwinde ab 4 Uhr bis Montag Abend ans Wasser und ich denke auch das wir nicht blanken werden,denke ich jedenfalls mal.

Erstmal Petri an die Fänger und die,die noch loszihen.


----------



## Humphfry (27. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So hier mal wieder ein paar deutsche Carps |supergri
Das ist der Platz:





Der Schuppi ging gestern um 15Uhr





Die beiden heute früh.Der erste war mein erster zweifarbiger:k










Greetz und noch nen goldenen Herbst an alle Hunter#h


----------



## rice (28. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

bin auch wieder zurück es gab nen schönen Spiegler von 65 cm un 17 pfund.

sorry das es kein schönes Bild ist bin allein unterwegs da bei meinem Spannemann das Nudelholz kreiselt wenns ums Nachtangeln geht#q:c#d


----------



## hummel. (28. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hu,
hier mal meienr vom wochenende

lg Christian


----------



## gringo92 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



hummel. schrieb:


> hu,
> hier mal meienr vom wochenende
> 
> lg Christian


 



wow petrie dazu 
schöner schuppi


----------



## Hanno (28. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@hummel:
Geiler Schuppi, wieviel Pfund hatte der? 
Ansonsten-Top!
Hanno


----------



## Rakete (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wow....
super fisch..wie aus dem bilderbuch!!

dickes petri!!


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

echt nett petri


----------



## max_hoppus (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jo, schöner Fisch, aber nimm das nächste mal die Kaputze ab, sieht besser aus! ;-)
Petri zum Fang!!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Von Heute


----------



## Karpfencrack (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schön , schön


----------



## julian123 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Von gestern und heute,
21 und 29 Pfund, 
gefangen auf blb fruity thrill.


----------



## Malte120287 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

schöne fische weiter so dickes petriiiiiiiiiiiii
#h#h#h


----------



## gringo92 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an die fänger ...
ich war auch los ...
5stück ... Herbst geht mächtig ab 
die fische haben meine fisch boilies verschmäht nd bissen alle auf was süßes ..|kopfkrat
naja was solls 
hier mal drei von 5 

der schwerste war der letzte mit 21pfund


----------



## yassin (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Na,fettes petrie an alle Fänger #6
Ich komm im mom. nich los:c#q:r


----------



## hummel. (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hu,
super fische ich war das wochenende leider nicht los aber die woche fütter ich und dann gehts los 

lg Christian


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Niklas du Abstauber 
Hier ist meine aktuelle Show:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5232255/It_s_my_Life_TCM


----------



## gringo92 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Niklas du Abstauber
> Hier ist meine aktuelle Show:
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5232255/It_s_my_Life_TCM


 
#v 

tolle diashow


----------



## Casualties (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PHEVhipzYpY

hier mal meine Saison bis jetst


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow, echt tolle Fische dabei . Ich werde morgen mal wieder für eine Nacht mit einem Kumpel ans Wasser gehen. Mal sehen, was so geht |rolleyes.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Karpfencrack (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab heute noch einen 16pfünder gefangen;wahrscheinlich der letzte für die saison:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=92089&stc=1&d=1223828956

tschuldigung für die schlechte qualität ,ich hab die cam vergessen#d


----------



## zrako (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hab auch mal ein kleines video über die diesjährigen fänge gemacht

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PuhhATH2wmk


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Grad von nem One Night Stand wieder da..





Klein aber fein


----------



## Malte120287 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri phillllllll   schöner fisch!!!!!!!!

WEITER SO 
ich werde mich auch die tage an den OOrtkatensee setzen,,,,, mal schauen

gruß malte


----------



## Schleie07 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri-heil!!


----------



## marcus7 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

sauber


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

geht weiter


----------



## Malte120287 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

neh nääääää oh man ich war auch los 2 tage 2 nächte am Hohendeichersee.....vorher 2 tage gefüttert ,,,,wa gut nass und sturm hatten wir auch naja.....nicht einen biss sehr enttäuscht!!! KP was da los war???????????

PETRI DAS ES BEI DIR WIEDERMAL KLAPPT

grussssssss  malte


----------



## asuselite (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger vorallem aber an carpcatcher177 der ja echt alles abräumt!:m

Ich war auch mal wieder los und was soll ich sagen die letzten 3 Wochenende 4 Nächte losgewesen und ich hab nich eine einzigen Biss gehabt! Is echt der Wurm drin im Moment! (oder vielleicht sollte ich den an den Haken machen vielleicht Fang ich dann wieder;+|kopfkrat)
Naja ich hoffe bei euch läufts besser als bei mir!

Gruß Simon!#h


----------



## Marc 24 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Man Carpcatcher, geiler Schuppi . Dann noch viel Glück am Wochenende #h. 
Ich war von Montag auf Dienstag mal wieder an einem etwas kleineren Privatsee unterwegs. Konnte einen kleineren Spiegler von 15 Pfund fangen:





Ansonsten ist mir noch einer ausgeschlitzt, nachdem ich im Drill ins Wasser gefallen bin |supergri|supergri.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist mir noch einer ausgeschlitzt, nachdem ich im Drill ins Wasser gefallen bin |supergri|supergri.


 
war wohl ein guter Fisch


----------



## Feedermaik (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Sclheiensee(BW),29.09 2008,Windstärke 7 - 8 aus O,

Lederkarpfen mit ca. 7 Pf.

(ein wunderschöner Fisch)

lg


----------



## grumic81 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Kamera funktioniert wieder|rolleyes


----------



## bennie (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

der 3. gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

und noch en paar + meinen Neuen PB für'n Asv Bockum(26pfund)

Sry wegen der fehlenden Abhakmatte,war ne 3h Schwimmbrot-Session.

Das Wasserfoto gefällt mir besonders,aber diese Schuppenkarpfen eigentlich eine Seltenheit im ASV-B. :m


----------



## badbrain (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Konnte am Mittwoch den 08.10.2008 zwei schöne Karpfen überlisten.

Schuppi: 41 Pfd - 101 cm







Spiegler: 25 Pfd - 75 cm







Leider war keiner da, der ein Foto hätte machen können.
Zum Vergleich die Abhakmatte ist 130cm und der Kescher hat eine Bügelbreite von 110cm,
um eine Relation zu haben.
Hatte nur ein Rute auf Karpfen ausgelegt, die zweite war mit einem Köderfisch bestückt,
Ergebnis siehe aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116780&page=195


----------



## BKAngler (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin...

Petri Heil an alle!

Schöne Fische die ihr da an Land gezogen habt. Gratu.

Ich war gestern Nacht/Morgen auch ein paar Stunden am See um meine neuen Ruten zu testen, und durfte gleich ma eine davon einweihen. 

Ging um 6:08 auf meine Futterkorbmontage auf Grund mit selbstgemachtem Teig mit Hasselnuss/Mandel geschmack. ^^

Und hier nun mal der kleine Freund mit 42,5 cm.

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/4245/dsc00286db9.th.jpghttp://img125.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Marc 24 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> war wohl ein guter Fisch



Ja genau . Oder ich bin einfach direkt am Ufer ausgerutscht |supergri|supergri.


----------



## Angelklaui (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Angler25 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi,diesen Karpfen habe ich genau um *Mitternacht* gefangen auf Mais und Hundepellets.
50 cm und 2,25 kg.
_Wünsch euch weiterhin ganz viel Petri Heil!!!|wavey:_


----------



## lsski (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier mein erster 2008

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/5433/schnerkarpfenym9.png
ein Kleine aber echt Schöner ! 

*und ein Schlangenkarpfen mittag´s auf Halibutboili*

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/9509/aal20080830hy2.png



http://img525.*ih.us/img525/4252/siebenkilocm4.png

Der hier ist ca 6 kg und war glaube ich mein letzter für dieses Jahr.

( Ich weis das sie beißen ich habe nur keine Zeit)

|wavey:65635 Jeff


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war auch mal wieder am start:


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Stammen ausm September 2008.


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

so jungs mein kumpel war gestern angeln in unserem vereinssee und konnte 22 uhr einen Marmorkarpfen mit 72,4 Pfund und 1,25metern länge überreden aus dem wasser an land zu kommen......ich kann nur sagen...was für ein viech!!!!!!!!
das war der fangs seines lebens.......das kann man nur schwer toppen......
http://www.angelwoche.de/fotovoting/index.php?kategorie=&page=1&start_id=1
wenn ihr wollt dürft ihr gerne bei dem bild abstimmen........wäre toll......gruss micha


----------



## Nico HB (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Moin, war am Samstag auch mal wieder am Wasser, waren um 8uhr am Wasser und um 8.30uhr hatten wir alle Ruten drinne.Alle???Nein mein Kumpel fragte mich dann ob ich wüsste wie man frolic ans Haar bekommt, ich ja klar, eben schnell ne haarmontage fertig gemacht, frolic ran, futterkorb gefüllt und rein ins Wasser damit.
Ca 30min später gab es auch dann den erhoften biss, zwei drei zupfer und zack nahm er auch gleich schnur vom freilauf.

Hier die Bilder


















Der Schuppi hatte 83cm und wog 22Pfund

Der PB meines Kumpel für dieses Jahr.
Es war ein schöner tag bei milden 13 grad und schönem Sonnenschein.

Ich habe den tag leider komplett geblankt, aber macht nix auf dem Arm hatte ich den dicken denn doch.

MFG Nico


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Geiler Schuppi mit schönen großen Schuppen ! Petri!!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle fänger.

will diese woche auch noch ma mit dem hoyzer für 3 tage los ab freitag mal schauen was so läuft pillen sind auch schon gedreht.

hattte in letzter zeit andere sachen im kopf, da war mir nicht wie fischen. jetzt soll es aber noch mal raus gehen.

erfolge oder mißerfolge  werde ich mal hier posten.


----------



## fantazia (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Moin, war am Samstag auch mal wieder am Wasser, waren um 8uhr am Wasser und um 8.30uhr hatten wir alle Ruten drinne.Alle???Nein mein Kumpel fragte mich dann ob ich wüsste wie man frolic ans Haar bekommt, ich ja klar, eben schnell ne haarmontage fertig gemacht, frolic ran, futterkorb gefüllt und rein ins Wasser damit.
> Ca 30min später gab es auch dann den erhoften biss, zwei drei zupfer und zack nahm er auch gleich schnur vom freilauf.
> 
> Hier die Bilder
> ...


Traumhafter Fluss und schöner Schuppi.Wie läuft es sons in dem Gewässer so?Der Fluss hat es mir irgendwie angetan bzw. die Stelle:q.Bei uns gibt es leider nur See mit guten Karpfenbestand in der Nähe.


----------



## lsski (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute 

Fisch und Fang : Aal im November |bigeyes nee nicht bei uns aber *Karpfen.......*

ERGO : Ich habe die Nacht am See verbracht und ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten keine zwei Stunden geschlafen.
Alle Zwei Stunden ein Fisch.
Zwei Kleine habe ich für Weihnachten mitgenommen die großen leider kurz vor der landung versemmelt. 

Das war eine der besten Nächte die ich hatte dieses Jahr!

Leider hat es die Kammera wegen leeren Batterieren nicht getan, so das ich für die Bildchen gucker nur ein Kellerküchen Foto habe.

*Da ! Fisch ! *

*http://img76.*ih.us/img76/8997/karpfen20081030tl8.png*




Der Kleine wird geräuchert der Größere gebraten.
Ich glaube das war´s für dieses Jahr.
Auch wenn sie toll beißen.....Ich glaub ich brauch einen besseren Schlafsack.......war das Kalt..... schöööööö

Jeff


66938


----------



## Thecatfisch (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erstmal Petri Heil ne,

Ist klar der erste Frost ist da und die Karpfen legen noch einmal richtig mittem fressen los


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (1. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hey Jungs,
Dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger!!!

War diese Woche auch noch mal 3 Nächte los am See.
Dachte schon, das wird mein erster Blank dieses Jahr, hab dann aber in der letzten Nacht um kurz nach 4:00 doch noch nen 31 Pfündigen Schuppi überlisten können. :vik:|supergri

Wünsch euch noch schöne Stunden am Wasser und vor allem schöne Fische!!! Petri Heil#6#6


----------



## Froscher (1. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

wunderschöner fisch, dickes petri von mir:m|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

geiles ding schotti


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

CarpJäger Schotti@ Bei dir Läuft es besser dieses Jahr wie bei mir Petri mach weiter so


----------



## tarpoon (1. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

was ist mit den 20 kg ronny?
ein mann ein wort oder was!?)

gruß heiko


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

tarpoon@ siehe meine Bilder im Profil.

@alle wo bleiben Bilder ,Berichte


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (4. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Das ist er!^^
Mein erster Karpfen überhaupt und das auch noch im ersten Jahr!
Aber die krönung war ja noch ein 28 pfd schwerer Spiegler, von dem ich leider kein Bild habe!
Beide bissen auf Single-Hook-Baits, da ich gegen Mittag die Stelle gewechselt habe und beide Ruten lagen erst ne Stude im Wasser!
Alles in allem ein schöner Abschluss für mein erstes Angeljahr!#h:k


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Erstmal Willkommen im Board,
Dein Name lässt ja auf weitere Erfolge hoffen 

Trotzdem Petri zum Spiegler


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



CarpJäger Schotti schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> Dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger!!!
> 
> War diese Woche auch noch mal 3 Nächte los am See.
> ...




Petri zu dem schönem Wasserschwein


----------



## Luigi 01 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> Das ist er!^^
> Mein erster Karpfen überhaupt und das auch noch im ersten Jahr!
> Aber die krönung war ja noch ein 28 pfd schwerer Spiegler, von dem ich leider kein Bild habe!
> *Beide bissen auf Single-Hook-Baits, da ich gegen Mittag die Stelle gewechselt habe und beide Ruten lagen erst ne Stude im Wasser!*
> Alles in allem ein schöner Abschluss für mein erstes Angeljahr!#h:k


 

Da kann ich nur sagen, _alles richtig gemacht_!|schild-g


----------



## j4ni (5. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nachdem ich den Großteil des Jahres arbeitenderweise in England verbracht habe und das letzte Mal im Frühjahr fischen war, habe ich es am WE tatsächlich mal wieder für 24 Stunden ans Wasser geschafft. Trotz Dauerregen und generell eher bescheidenen Wetter war es ein echt gutes Gefühl mal wieder am Wasser zu sein, zumal mein Bruder und Andre beide auch Zeit hatten was eigentlich sehr selten vorkommt. Wir waren also zu dritt, zum Glück ist ja schon Herbst so dass jede Menge Platz am Wasser war, da die meisten selbstbetitelten "Hunter" eher zu den Schönwetteranglern gehören  also kein Problem. Mit Brüderchen und Andre konnte es auch nur ein Erfolg werden, egal ob Fisch oder nicht...naja am Ende ist dann ein 24er Spiegler für Andre und dieses Schätzchen für mich dabei raus gekommen, interessanterweise ist der Fisch das letzte Mal (im April) als wir an dem Spot waren auch gefangen worden. Damals mit knapp 14,5 Kg, dieses Mal mit 15 Kg und nen Keks YES! Wie heißt es so schön same old places - same old faces. Köder war ein 16mm EssentialBaits B5 Schneemann. Auch wenn es ohne Fisch schon ein sehr gelungenes Fischen gewesen wäre, war der Fisch natürlich die Krönung!


----------



## Casualties (5. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Echt schöner fisch den
du da gefangen hast
hoffe bei mir klappt es 
kommende Wochenende
auch nochmal mit dem Fisch


----------



## gringo92 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

super jani !

ein top fisch vor allem für diese jahreszeit .

petri auch an die anderen fänger !


----------



## j4ni (5. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jau, vielen Dank! Mal schauen was der Herbst und Winter sonst noch so bringt! Petri und TL!


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (6. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ja, ich werde mich anstrengen!
Aber jetzt stehen erstmal große Lotaktionen an, da ich bis jetzt nur ins "Blaue" gefischt habe und die Spots nur von nem Freund "grob mit dem Finger gezeigt" bekommen habe!^^


----------



## Aulanocara (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi hab mal ne kleine Diashow von meinem Team ins Internet gestellt, hier der Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lfkPFaIpjAhttp://www.myvideo.de/watch/5429061/Carp_hunting_2008


----------



## carp_master (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ahoi,

würde ich gerne, aber myVideo sagt:



> Das folgende Video wurde von der MyVideo Community gemeldet und könnte anstößige oder unpassende Inhalte zeigen.
> Um Dir das Video anzusehen, musst Du bestätigen, dass Du volljährig bist.



Nackte Fische?


----------



## Aulanocara (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So ist geändert, klappt jetzt


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schönes Video.


----------



## allrounderab (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

haben heute in 5 std. 5 karpfen gefangen.von 4-15 pfd.


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So!
Ich hab mal wieder zugeschlagen!
Aus einer fixen Idee(gestern um 21 Uhr^^) wurde heute dann noch eine spontane 5 std. Session eingeschoben und ws soll ich sagen, es hat geklappt!^^
Das Wetter war typisch für den Herbst,mega-winidig(schon fast Schaumkronen auf dem Wasser) und Regen!
Die Ruten lagen gerade 20 Min. im Wasser und schon hing er am Haken!
Mein Dritter Karpfen dieses jahr, alle in den letzten  Wochen und ein für mich schon großer mit 19 Pfd.
Alles in allem haben sich die 5 Stunden angeln voll gelohnt und trotz des Windes war es nicht kalt!


Und das ist er!


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

19 Pfund sind nicht klein,sind ne schöne Größe...Petri Heil..

Auch die kurzen Ansitze bringen Fisch!!


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (9. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ja!
Aber es gibt ja so "spezielle Hunter" ,für die Fische erst ab 30 Pfd. groß sind!
Deshalb mein ich das!^^


----------



## punkarpfen (11. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Am 9.11. konnte ich endlich meine 2Monatige Blankserie beenden. Endlich konnte ich eine 10Pfd. Brasse landen und hatte noch drei Karpfen(15,12 und 7,5 Kg) als Beifang. 
Vom Fangen abgesehen lief alles schief: nasse Schuhe, Socken, verbrandte Socke, Platz besetzt, Schlafsack angesenkt, Topf vergessen ...


----------



## punkarpfen (11. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hier ein Bild vom Beifang


----------



## zrako (11. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild vom Beifang




der is doch mal ordentlich, petri:m


----------



## punkarpfen (11. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

danke


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi!
Wo angelst du denn in Minden?
Komme aus Petershagen, vllt kenn ich da ja nen paar teiche
^^


----------



## punkarpfen (11. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich fische an den Gewässern des FV Vlotho und des ASV Porta. Wir können uns gerne per PN über die Gewässer unterhalten.


----------



## karpfenpapst (11. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

auch ich konnte meinen PB in 2008 nochmals um 2kg steigern, GÄNSEHAUT PUR!!


----------



## Froscher (12. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

#rschönes ding|schild-g und n dickes petri!!!

wie schwer war er denn?


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Schuppi!
Nur das gewicht und evtl. auch der Köder würden mich auch interessieren!^^


----------



## FischAndy1980 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> Schöner Schuppi!
> *Nur das gewicht und evtl. auch der Köder würden mich auch interessieren*!^^


 

steht doch *22,1kg by KP.* als Dateinahme des Bildes. Würde daher schätzen das der Schuppi 44,2Pfund hatte

Petri dazu!


----------



## Casualties (12. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Karpfen den du da gefangen hast. #h


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ja ok!
Jetzt hab ichs auch gesehen!
Ist aber echt ein schöner Fisch!
Und natürlich ein großer!:m


----------



## gringo92 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

super fisch , petri !


----------



## schadstoff (12. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zum Wasser(Hängebauch)Schwein.


----------



## gringo92 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi leute ich war heute mal wieder für 6 Stunden draussen,
Ich hatte da schon so eine Ahnung, die Blankserie wird fortgesetzt, heute geht sowieso nichts schon gar nicht ohne Vorfüttern.

Also wollte ich mal einen neuen Platz ausprobieren,
Ich suchte mir 2 Steleln an denen es Direkt am Ufer sofort nach Unten ging auf 9meter (der see ist generell sehr tief).
Ich fütterte 2 Hände Mais+ Tigers und eine Hand Boilies an einem Busch der übers Wasser ragte.
Der andere Spot war bei einem Steg (ca. 9m entfernt)
Ich fütterte die gleiche Menge.
Dann die Ruten ausgeworfen (eine am Steg die andere nicht am Baum sondern ca.3meter vom Steg entfernt -->Single Hook Bait)
Dann nach 3 Stunden, ich konnte es kaum fassen ein Biss. Der Fisch kam auf mich zu, ich hebte die Rute und nun konnte eigentlich der Drill beginnen . Doch der Fisch war schon in einem Hinderniss, welches ich noch nie bemerkte( noch keinen hänger nicht beim spinnen etc.) vieleicht war es auch einfach nur ein scharfkantiger stein der die Schnur zerfetzte.

Ein lauter Sch**se ruf ging über den See, so laut das selbst die Enten erschraken.

Ich machte mir keine Hoffnungen mehr und war frustriert.

Doch dann gegen Halb Vier ging die andere Rute mit dem Single Hook Bait (übrigens Dynamite Baits Fluoro Poppie Squid and Octopus + gedippten SB Birdfood Sinker)
Nach 5 Minütigen Drill konnte ich den Fisch landen,
die Enten erschraken schon wieder , diesmal hörten sie allerdings einen Freudeschrei.

Ich habe mich lange nicht mehr so über einen Fisch gefreut wie über diesen 18 Pfünder.
Schade nur das die Bilder nicht so toll geworden sind.

Euch dieses Jahr noch viel Glück, gebt nicht auf !
Gringo


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Nice Niklas


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (15. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch, schöner bericht!

Wie ich auch letztens festgestellt habe: Auch für 6 Stunden oder 4 Stunden lohnt sich das angeln!
Dabei fängt man auch seine Karpfen.


----------



## Casualties (16. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch
zu dem Tollen Karpfen.


----------



## lsski (16. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo Gringo 92

Schöner Fisch !

Wenn du zu dieser Jahreszeit mit PVA Beuteln arbeitest und das Futter im Beutel schön staubig mixt, damit die Fische mehr zu tun haben fängst du noch sicherer!

LG Jeff


----------



## j4ni (17. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische und ein guter Bericht, Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So verabschiede mich ab morgen mal für 3 tage  ans Wasser ich hoffe mal das ich auser schnee,frost bäulen auch ein paar Carps sehen werde

Bilder und Bericht wird folgen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

So sind wieder hier von unserem Tripp  was soll ich sagen:
10cm  Schnee, -
4crad,
Wasser ca 5 Crad.
RodPod am Arsch
Kescher Am arsche.
Und Null Fisch.

Aber trozdem war der Tripp okay


----------



## Hanno (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich war heute mit nem Kumpel los, hatten 7 (!) Bisse, einen davon verwerten können, ist aber ausgestiegen...
Werden wir wohl nächstes WE wiederholen...
@ ronnywalter:
Was für ein Pod hast (hattest) du denn?|bigeyes


----------



## MrTom (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



> hatten 7 (!) Bisse, einen davon verwerten können, ist aber ausgestiegen...


Das ist eine Erfolgsquote von.....lass mich rechnen|kopfkrat..........0%
Wenn ich bei sieben Bissen keinen Fisch ins Netz bugsieren könnte würde ich mir mal ein Kopf über meine Montage machen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## hoyzer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Gruß,
hier einer aus dem sommer...


----------



## Hanno (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ MrTom:
Wir haben die Bisse nur nicht bekommen, weil die Carps nur an den Boilies rumgenuckelt haben...
Und der Fisch ist ausgestiegen, weil wir ihn recht hart drillen mussten, da auf eine Schilf"insel" zuzog, war also nicht wirklich Schuld der Montage... Wir haben außerdem das bewäherte No-Knot Rig mit Korda und Climax Teilen sowie Korda inliners gefischt, was soll daran also falsch sein?|kopfkrat Die Haken waren frisch aus der Packung, also extrem scharf...


----------



## dodo12 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den ganzen Fängen. Ich habe es dieses nicht wirklich geschafft so oft angeln zu gehen deshalb von mir kein carp aber den glückwunsch an die jenigen, die welche fingen (oder fangen^^)


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Hanno schrieb:


> @ MrTom:
> Wir haben die Bisse nur nicht bekommen, weil die Carps nur an den Boilies rumgenuckelt haben...
> Und der Fisch ist ausgestiegen, weil wir ihn recht hart drillen mussten, da auf eine Schilf"insel" zuzog, war also nicht wirklich Schuld der Montage... Wir haben außerdem das bewäherte No-Knot Rig mit Korda und Climax Teilen sowie Korda inliners gefischt, was soll daran also falsch sein?|kopfkrat Die Haken waren frisch aus der Packung, also extrem scharf...


Entweder man hat einen eindeutigen Biss (im besten Fall nen Run) oder nicht.Alles andere ist für mich kein Biss bei ner Festbleimontage.Ausserdem wie wollt ihr mitbekommen haben das Karpfen an euren Boilies rumnuckeln?Einzelne Pieper sind doch meist nur Schnurschwimmer.



Und nur weil du Rigs mit Zubehör von Korda und Climax gebunden hast kann deine Montage trotzdem schlecht sein.


----------



## Hanno (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Die Karpfen haben eindeutig gebissen, der Swinger ist mal einen Zentimeter gefallen, dann wieder hochgegangen, auch nur nen cm und dann war kurz ruhe, nach 2 Minuten das gleiche Spiel, das hat mein Kumpel auch schon öfter gehabt und einen hatten wir ja dran... Die Fische waren also entweder zu vorsichtig, oder sie konnten das Blei nicht bewegen, weil sie zu klein waren, oder so...|kopfkrat
Wir haben übrigens unsre altbewährten Montagen benutzt....
Nächstes WE gehts halt wieder los und dann zeig ich euch, dass meine Montagen ok sind...:g:m:q:q:q
Um nicht ganz OT zu werden: Petri allen Fängern!:q:q:q:q


----------



## gringo92 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

der sommer, wie gerne würde ich die zeit zurückspulen!

schöner spiegelkarpfen


----------



## crossfire (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> der sommer, wie gerne würde ich die zeit zurückspulen!
> 
> ... da war man noch jedes WE am Wasser , man war das geil:m


----------



## wollach1 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/2535/bestsession059gy7.jpg


37 Pfund.Gefangen Ende Oktober im Kinzigsee in Langenselbold.


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
Sind ja noch ganz schöne Brummer bei!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wie Ihr alle wisst ( wissen solltet ) dulden wir auf Wunsch vieler Boardis in diesem Fangthread normalerweise keine Diskussionen.
Nun wirds kälter und die Fänge spärlicher. Ich denke da kann man ein wenig Off topic hier dulden, da der Thread ja sonst einschläft.
Aber bitte, beschränkt Euch auf Fänge und (Nicht)-Fangberichte. Allgemeine Diskussionen behandelt bitte wie bisher in eigenen Themen. 
Sollte das hier überhand nehmen, wird gelöscht und wir kehren wieder zum " Sommermodus " zurück.


----------



## Hanno (24. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Jo, sorry, wollte eig. auch keine Diskussion anfangen...
@ Wollach1: Geiler Karpfen, dickes PETRI!!!#6


----------



## gringo92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi leute.

war von gestern auf heute nochmal draussen.

Wetter war kuschelig warm,leider kein schnee 
dafür aber sehr stürmisch.

Ich konnte gestern Nachmittag gegen 16.10 Uhr noch nen schönen Spiegler fangen .

ist wohl mein schönster dieses jahr 

Köder waren 2 DB-Fluoro Poppies (Squid ´n Octopus,15mm)
ca. 3cm über grund.

eine hand gedippte 18er selfmades gefüttert.

mehr ging leider nicht aber ich bin sehr zufrieden.

nach Weihnachten werde ich nochmal ausrücken diesmal ein anderes Gewässer mal schauen was noch so drin ist .

an alle die nochmal los fahren viel glück 



hab leider erst die beiden bilder. 
1-2weitere folgen
von der anderen seite sah der schöner aus


----------



## Casualties (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

HI PEtri
Toller Fisch 
WIe schwer war er denn?
Respekt das du bei den 
Temperaturen noch über nacht rausgehst
hatte ich zwar auch vor allerdings
ist mir beim letsten tripp die Zeltheitzung 
kaput gegangen deswegen 
kann ich vorläufig nur Tagestrips machen. #6


----------



## gringo92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ne heizung hatte ich auch nicht. 

aber dafür 2 schlafsäcke 

der hatte genau 20 pfund


----------



## Marc 24 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Wow ein echt schöner Fisch. Bei den Temperaturen ohne Heizung noch rauszufahren ist echt gewagt . 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Casualties (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ne heizung hatte ich auch nicht.
> 
> aber dafür 2 schlafsäcke
> 
> der hatte genau 20 pfund


 

2schlafsäcke ?!


----------



## gringo92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

2schlafsäcke übereinander .. das war schön mollig . 

dann noch lange unterwäsche und nen fleece , socken von oma und ab geht er


----------



## gringo92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hier nochmal von der anderen seite.


----------



## Werner G (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch gringo92!

@ Casualties+Marc 24:
War gestern Nacht (erfolglos) auch ohne Heizung draußen -war nicht wirklich kalt.


----------



## rued92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petri zum schönen Fisch.
Wie viel grad warns denn die Nacht?


----------



## tarpoon (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@ gringo

du bist echt ne coole sau)
petri...


----------



## gringo92 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

tarpoon ich spüre die ironie förmlich 

@rued92 keine ahnung ich denk ma so 4-6grad wa ?


----------



## Casualties (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

also bei uns sind einige Seen schon zugefrohren


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Casualties schrieb:


> also bei uns sind einige Seen schon zugefrohren



Erstmal Petri Gringo! Hasst exakt meine Taktik benutzt xD Ohne das du von ihr Wustest |kopfkrat :m 

Bei mir ist die Taktik ebenfalls 2 Db Fluor's nur halt in Spicy Shrimp and Prawn.Naja

Eine Nacht wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch raus.Mal sehen ob's was wird.

@Casualitis
So kalt ist es nicht,die meisten Gewässer sind auch noch offen/nicht zugefrohren.Ich weis nur das eineige Forellenseen den Betrieb wegen Eis eingestellt haben.

War gestern auch mal für 3 Stündchen am See,fast gleiche Kombie.

1 DB Spicy S.A.P Fluor Pop-Up 2-3cm ü.Grund.Abgerundet mit nem PVA-Beutel gefüllt mit Matrix Micro Pellets,zerstückelten DB Scuid&Octopus sinkern und ebenfalls zerstückelten Frolic Unterweg's.Eigentlich ne Super Kombi die jeden Karpfen überreden müsste,aber vlt war's die sehr kurze Zeit? 

Jedenfalls Petri Nicklas #6


----------



## gringo92 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

danke 

jah ich wollte auch noch was mit nem stickmix oder pellets machen . aber die sind (dank der netten post die vor weihnachten immer unglaublich schnell ist) leider noch nicht angekommen 

aber hat ja auch so gefunzt 

diese DB poppies sind echt der hammer


----------



## marcus7 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Respekt zum winterlichen Erfolg! mach weiter so#h


----------



## crossfire (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi

Wer geht die nächsten Tage nochmal raus ???

Ich hofffe mal das es bei mir am Freitag/Samstag klappt Bedingungen sind idieal.
Na ja hab ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

möcht eigentlich anfang nächster woche nochmal (hab dann mein neues zelt) hoffe nur das der see nicht zugefroren ist!


----------



## gringo92 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

27-28 gehts loos


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Bei mir muss es dieses Jahr noch klappen


----------



## canale grande (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen#h
Bin neu an Bord,hab mein Zeug auch nicht eingemottet und gehe
auch im Winter auf unsere beschuppten Freunde angeln.
Mein Hausgewässer ist der DEK.War am WE.auch raus,leider ohne
Erfolg, ist aber Motivation fürs nächste mal!
Will es dieses WE. noch mal versuchen,schau ma mal
Mfg an alle
Canale Grande
PS.congratulations an alle Fänger weiter so#6


----------



## gringo92 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen#h
> Bin neu an Bord,hab mein Zeug auch nicht eingemottet und gehe
> auch im Winter auf unsere beschuppten Freunde angeln.
> Mein Hausgewässer ist der DEK.War am WE.auch raus,leider ohne
> ...



na dann ma willkommen im board und petri für nächste session


----------



## canale grande (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> na dann ma willkommen im board und petri für nächste session


Danke fettes Petri zurück#6
Mfg Canale Grande


----------



## JamesFish007 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

petri an alle


----------



## Casualties (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> 
> diese DB poppies sind echt der hammer


 
Das stimmt 
die schwimmen ewig
und richen genial
sind allerdings stein Hart ich will
nicht wissen was passiert wenn der sich i wie vom 
Haar löst und ein Carp
versucht den zu zerkleinern.^^
ich Hab mal einen auf die Straße gelegt und bin
draufgesprungen.
ich hab den nicht platt bekommen :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Petry an die fänger:vik:

So jungs jetzt ist es soweit ab morgen bin ich für 3-4 Tage am  Lieben Neckar um  ein Paar   Fische auf die Matte zu legen.

Plätze würden seit ca 2wochen mit Micropellets,Mais,Frolic,und Baits prepariert. mal sehn was da so geht


----------



## Casualties (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dann mal viel Petrie #6


----------



## gringo92 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Petry an die fänger:vik:
> 
> So jungs jetzt ist es soweit ab morgen bin ich für 3-4 Tage am  Lieben Neckar um  ein Paar   Fische auf die Matte zu legen.
> 
> Plätze würden seit ca 2wochen mit Micropellets,Mais,Frolic,und Baits prepariert. mal sehn was da so geht



viel erfolg am neckar.. steck dich nicht mit dem KHV an ;(


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Hi#h
Hier mal 3 beauties:l aus dem schönen DEK:vik:
Petri für alle#6
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri schöne Fische

P.S. Das Gleiche Pod ab ich auch beste wo gibt :m


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> viel erfolg am neckar.. steck dich nicht mit dem KHV an ;(


hi gringo,
der KHV-Virus ist im oberen bereich des neckars nicht vertreten.also an unserem streckenabschnitt  ist er nicht aufgetaucht-gott sei dank-
aufgetaucht ist er glaube ich erst ab heilbronn in der ecke!!!!
gruss micha


----------



## gringo92 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hi#h
> Hier mal 3 beauties:l aus dem schönen DEK:vik:
> Petri für alle#6
> mfg Canale Grande



schöne fische ! :m

ich war von gestern auf heute los bis auf nen kalten popo gabs leider nichts.

ausgerechnet jetzt fängt es an zu frosten :O

an dem see der eine woche lang gefüttert wurde konnten wir nicht angeln weil 15cm eis drauf war #t


----------



## Fischstäbchen (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> an dem see der eine woche lang gefüttert wurde konnten wir nicht angeln weil 15cm eis drauf war #t


|sagnix oder doch |muahah:! Kenn ich irgendwo her|kopfkrat

Gruß Oliver


----------



## gringo92 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> |sagnix oder doch |muahah:! Kenn ich irgendwo her|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Oliver



4kg boilies fürn arsch :vik:

aber war trotzdem ne schöne session

hier noch 2bilder ;X


----------



## canale grande (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

@gringo 92 danke für die Blumen
naja warst wenigstens am Wasser, hatte auch für das WE geplant bei mir am DEK zu
angeln ist aber leider ausgefallen.Will dafür vom 9ten-11ten die Saison eröffnen.
schau ma mal
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## gringo92 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



canale grande schrieb:


> @gringo 92 danke für die Blumen
> naja warst wenigstens am Wasser, hatte auch für das WE geplant bei mir am DEK zu
> angeln ist aber leider ausgefallen.Will dafür vom 9ten-11ten die Saison eröffnen.
> schau ma mal
> mfg Canale Grande



ja ich denk ma da kannste dir was erhoffen, das wetter ist jezz gerade schlechter geworden dazu noch nord-ost wind war eigentlich klar das nichts läuft ,naja man kann ja nicht alles haben  jede minute am wasser zählt auch wenn sie kalt ist :vik:


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Dabei sein ist eben alles.....Schade mit dem Wetter...


----------



## canale grande (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ja ich denk ma da kannste dir was erhoffen, das wetter ist jezz gerade schlechter geworden dazu noch nord-ost wind war eigentlich klar das nichts läuft ,naja man kann ja nicht alles haben  jede minute am wasser zählt auch wenn sie kalt ist :vik:


gennau so sehe ich das auch selbst die schlechtesten Bedingungen haben mir schon Fische gebracht:q Fangen
kann man halt nur am Wasser#6


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> 4kg boilies fürn arsch :vik:
> 
> aber war trotzdem ne schöne session
> 
> hier noch 2bilder ;X


 

Was hast du denn für rollen ruten und rod pod???


----------



## gringo92 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für rollen ruten und rod pod???



die rollen sind vom kumpel

daiwa emblem XT  sehr geile rollen

ruten Fox Warrior ES .

Pod: Grand Sniper , Prologic Tripod


----------



## marcus7 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

hi @ all,

ich habs mir auch mal gegeben vom 26 auf den 27.

Im Radio waren zwar bis -12 angesagt aber so kalt war es dann doch nicht.
Ich hatte schon ein wenig Hoffnung da ich zuvor Beobachten konnte das Fischaktion auf meinem Futterplatz war, d.h. fast das gesamte Futter war abgeräumt
Mit nem carp hats leider nicht geklappt, lediglich zwei große Brassen fanden in der frostigen Nacht den Weg an Land. 

so what-next time


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> die rollen sind vom kumpel
> 
> daiwa emblem XT  sehr geile rollen
> 
> ...


 
Fox Warrior in 2,75 oder 3 lbs???


----------



## gringo92 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



marcus7 schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> ich habs mir auch mal gegeben vom 26 auf den 27.
> 
> ...




immerhin 

ich wäre über ne brasse froh gewesen .
ich denk mal das lag am wetterwechsel der frot kam ja jetzt erst ;D


@nico#

3lb !


----------



## marcus7 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



gringo92 schrieb:


> immerhin
> 
> ich wäre über ne brasse froh gewesen .
> ich denk mal das lag am wetterwechsel der frot kam ja jetzt erst ;D


 hi gringo

das kannste laut sagen-die ganze zeit schön mildes wetter und kaum kommt man mal raus zum fischen hauen die minusgrade voll rein und machen einem nen strich durch die rechnung

naja wa solls die zeit arbeitet für uns


----------



## Rheinangler94 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

ich bin dann vom 30.12.2008-2.01.2009 unterwegs...


Am geilsten wäre ja wenn ich am 31.12.2008 um 23:58 Uhr nen Biss bekommen würde und mich dann ins neue Jahr drillen würde :q


----------



## gringo92 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*



Rheinangler94 schrieb:


> ich bin dann vom 30.12.2008-2.01.2009 unterwegs...
> 
> 
> Am geilsten wäre ja wenn ich am 31.12.2008 um 23:58 Uhr nen Biss bekommen würde und mich dann ins neue Jahr drillen würde :q



viel erfolg marco mach nen paar schöne bilder an silvester ;D


----------



## Rheinangler94 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

werde ich machen...


----------



## Spinnfisch (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

Ich würd auch gern wiedermal raus aber alles gefroren#q


----------



## frummel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfänge 2008*

war dann auch vom 25.12. - 27.12. los..
ich und mein kollege bekamen insgesamt 3 bisse wovon ich allerdings nur einen verwerten konnte..
13pfd. brachte der kleine auf die waage..
foto gabs nicht da es so dermaßen kalt war um 1 uhr 30 und ich keine lust hatte den kleinen noch an der matte frieren zu lassen..

stimmt mich alles mächtig positiv für meine neuen baits..nachdem ich letzte woche auch schon ne geile aktion hatte aber leider geschlitzt.. jetzt mal schnell frühjahr..

so on.. jetzt ist erstmal pause angesagt


----------

